# Just finished sealing up the garage. (Pics)



## HydroNito305 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## ovo (Jun 30, 2016)

nice start. wondering about any vents to outdoors.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jun 30, 2016)

ovo said:


> nice start. wondering about any vents to outdoors.


Just guna make a hole in the ceiling and going to run the carbon filter exhaust straight into the attic.


----------



## Damplamp (Jun 30, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Just guna make a hole in the ceiling and going to run the carbon filter exhaust straight into the attic.


Be careful about venting to much humidity in to your house


----------



## Indefinately (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice work mate,

Did you use any insulation between the garage and you enclosure?

You planning on running A/C in there?

Indefinately
"Let there be Green in 2016"


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 1, 2016)

Indefinately said:


> Nice work mate,
> 
> Did you use any insulation between the garage and you enclosure?
> 
> ...


Thanks man!

For insulation i used rolls of R19 (the pink stuff)

And yea for ac ive installed two 5 ton ac units (120,000 Btu total) heat wont have a chance!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 1, 2016)

Damplamp said:


> Be careful about venting to much humidity in to your house


The edges of the attic are open around the entire house, so all the exhaust should go right outside along with most of the humidity.


----------



## Indefinately (Jul 1, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> For insulation i used rolls of R19 (the pink stuff)
> 
> And yea for ac ive installed two 5 ton ac units (120,000 Btu total) heat wont have a chance!


I'm working out my air con at the moment.

How did you calculate your a/c?
I thought you need about 4000 btu per 1000watt light.
So your 16 x 1000 watt lights would be 
16 x 4000 = 64000
You have around double the guideline @ 120,000 btu.

Any tips buddy?

Indefinately
" Let there be Green in 2016 "


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Jul 1, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> The edges of the attic are open around the entire house, so all the exhaust should go right outside along with most of the humidity.


Exactly how mine is set up and I haven't seen any issues in the two years or so it's been set up here.

Just keep those soffit vents around the edge clear from insulation, which will reduce the attic ventilation. If need be you could also install a turbine on the roof to help, but may not be necessary.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 1, 2016)

Indefinately said:


> I'm working out my air con at the moment.
> 
> How did you calculate your a/c?
> I thought you need about 4000 btu per 1000watt light.
> ...


Your calculations are dead on correct my friend, i just threw in an extra 5 ton unit because originally i wanted to run 25 - 30 lights, but Im guna play it safe at 16 until i can get a warehouse, because its an old house with an old transformer and if coincidently one of my neighbors is doing the same thing  then we might just end up having sum technical difficulties lol 

Ps- there's nothing wrong with having sum extra cooling power


----------



## Indefinately (Jul 1, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Your calculations are dead on correct my friend, i just threw in an extra 5 ton unit because originally i wanted to run 25 - 30 lights, but Im guna play it safe at 16 until i can get a warehouse, because its an old house with an old transformer and if coincidently one of my neighbors is doing the same thing  then we might just end up having sum technical difficulties lol
> 
> Ps- there's nothing wrong with having sum extra cooling power


Do you have both split systems installed in the garage on opposite sides?
Do you plan on running them both at the same time so they can cycle on and off?

I was tossing up on whether I should get two a/c instead one , that way if one failed the temp wouldn't blow out until I was able to replace.

Outdoor units are outside? Obviously? Lol
Was thinking about trying to set up the outdoor unit inside somewhere. I'm a little conscerned about the noise and times of operation and the fact that there are already a/c units outside. Might look a little suss.

Indefinately
" Let there be Green in 2016 "


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 1, 2016)

Indefinately said:


> Do you have both split systems installed in the garage on opposite sides?
> Do you plan on running them both at the same time so they can cycle on and off?
> 
> I was tossing up on whether I should get two a/c instead one , that way if one failed the temp wouldn't blow out until I was able to replace.
> ...


I have one regular split system which the condenser sits outside and the air handler sits inside, and i have one water cooled unit which is a "ClimateMaster" 5 ton heat pump which runs with ground water from a 25 foot shallow well with a jet pump so its basically an all in one unit so nothing outside, heat pumps are the stealthier choice. For the split system I installed the condenser in the back of the house far away from preying eyes and far away from the unit that cools the house, which sits on the side of the house near the electric meter, wouldn't be wise to put 2 condensers together, that might give the wrong person the right idea. As for noise it's no problem as long as it's a newer unit, most condensers now a days are totally silent, the one i have is impossible to tell it's on unless you gaze directly into it and actually see the fan motor running. The ac unit that cools the house is from like the 90s maybe even late 80s and when that ones running you came hear it from a mile away, the house almost shakes a little when it cranks on lol, REALLY LOUD OLD TURD lol...

Ps- Condensers must always be installed outdoors in a well ventilated area, the condenser is thru where all your heat gets kicked out


----------



## Indefinately (Jul 1, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> I have one regular split system which the condenser sits outside and the air handler sits inside, and i have one water cooled unit which is a "ClimateMaster" 5 ton heat pump which runs with ground water from a 25 foot shallow well with a jet pump so its basically an all in one unit so nothing outside, heat pumps are the stealthier choice. For the split system I installed the condenser in the back of the house far away from preying eyes and far away from the unit that cools the house, which sits on the side of the house near the electric meter, wouldn't be wise to put 2 condensers together, that might give the wrong person the right idea. As for noise it's no problem as long as it's a newer unit, most condensers now a days are totally silent, the one i have is impossible to tell it's on unless you gaze directly into it and actually see the fan motor running. The ac unit that cools the house is from like the 90s maybe even late 80s and when that ones running you came hear it from a mile away, the house almost shakes a little when it cranks on lol, REALLY LOUD OLD TURD lol...
> 
> Ps- Condensers must always be installed outdoors in a well ventilated area, the condenser is thru where all your heat gets kicked out


Do you have a link for your climate master a/c bud?

Where is the 25 foot shallow well?
You dig up a hole in the garage?
Lol

I'm not sure I understand.....

Indefinately
" Let there be Green 2016 "


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 2, 2016)

Indefinately said:


> Do you have a link for your climate master a/c bud?
> 
> Where is the 25 foot shallow well?
> You dig up a hole in the garage?
> ...


http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/252420382080?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-117182-37290-0%2F2%3Fmtid%3D1588%26kwid%3D1%26crlp%3D53601919689_324272%26itemid%3D252420382080%26targetid%3D173525970489%26rpc%3D0.11%26rpc_upld_id%3D72577%26device%3Dm%26mpre%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252Flike%252F252420382080%253Flpid%253D82%2526chn%253Dps%26adtype%3Dpla%26googleloc%3D200505%26poi%3D%26campaignid%3D239125209%26adgroupid%3D14978428809%26rlsatarget%3Dpla-173525970489%26gclid%3DCJX7hpTA1M0CFY-DaQodhQ8Jcw%26srcrot%3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1055815862385&ul_noapp=true


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 2, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/252420382080?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-117182-37290-0%2F2%3Fmtid%3D1588%26kwid%3D1%26crlp%3D53601919689_324272%26itemid%3D252420382080%26targetid%3D173525970489%26rpc%3D0.11%26rpc_upld_id%3D72577%26device%3Dm%26mpre%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252Flike%252F252420382080%253Flpid%253D82%2526chn%253Dps%26adtype%3Dpla%26googleloc%3D200505%26poi%3D%26campaignid%3D239125209%26adgroupid%3D14978428809%26rlsatarget%3Dpla-173525970489%26gclid%3DCJX7hpTA1M0CFY-DaQodhQ8Jcw%26srcrot%3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1055815862385&ul_noapp=true


if your in cold climate I would advise not to vent into attic,i have seen roof rafters rotted out after 1 winter,if not looks great


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 2, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> if your in cold climate I would advise not to vent into attic,i have seen roof rafters rotted out after 1 winter,if not looks great


It's all good bro, I'm down south.


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 2, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> It's all good bro, I'm down south.


cool iam in maine,shit rots up here real quick when blowing hot air into cold places,it almost rains if cold enough


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 2, 2016)

All 16 lights are up, almost ready!!!


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jul 2, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> For insulation i used rolls of R19 (the pink stuff)
> 
> And yea for ac ive installed two 5 ton ac units (120,000 Btu total) heat wont have a chance!


In the winter maybe the heat/humidity will rise and escape in the summer it will not. If your gonna vent to attic, just vent all the way out of attic.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 4, 2016)

Almost done with electrical.


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 4, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Almost done with electrical.View attachment 3724043View attachment 3724044View attachment 3724045View attachment 3724046View attachment 3724047


looks good my man,go big or go home haha still think u need to run vent out of building,u need to get rid of lots of water vaper


----------



## Friedtoast (Jul 4, 2016)

Whats the wattage on those lights?


----------



## Indefinately (Jul 4, 2016)

Friedtoast said:


> Whats the wattage on those lights?


He is using 16 x 1000 watt lights


----------



## Friedtoast (Jul 5, 2016)

Oh wow, I like it. Good luck dude!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 5, 2016)

Friedtoast said:


> Oh wow, I like it. Good luck dude!


Thanks man!


----------



## DropWalk (Jul 9, 2016)

You going to split it into 2 8k rooms?
What does your climate control look like?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 9, 2016)

DropWalk said:


> You going to split it into 2 8k rooms?
> What does your climate control look like?


Nope, just 1 16k room. For climate control i have 2 "5 ton units", 1 dehumidifier, and an 8 inch can fan/carbon filter blowing outside, plus another 2 carbon filters ("an 8 inch and a 10 inch") standing in the corners just scrubbing the air in the room for extra odor control. Thinking about getting an ozone generator but idk if ima get it anymore.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 11, 2016)

Good job. Keep it up...


----------



## Indefinately (Jul 11, 2016)

Hey Hydro,

How is it all going?

Any girls in there yet?
Show us the kids!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 12, 2016)

Indefinately said:


> Hey Hydro,
> 
> How is it all going?
> 
> ...


Just waiting on these bad bitches right here...


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 12, 2016)

How many per light?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 12, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> How many per light?


1 per light / 20 gallon smart pots


----------



## loftygoals (Jul 12, 2016)

Amazing work  Great to see. Good luck.


----------



## ovo (Jul 12, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> 1 per light / 20 gallon smart pots


how many weeks of veg are you hoping for?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 12, 2016)

ovo said:


> how many weeks of veg are you hoping for?


4 weeks


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 12, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> 1 per light / 20 gallon smart pots


Wow. 

I see ppl do 4 I think self between 4 and 6..

Veg veg veg baby!


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 12, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> 4 weeks


Not enough bro, any sort of training??


----------



## ovo (Jul 12, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Not enough bro, any sort of training??


can't wait to see those plants eat up all that available light.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 12, 2016)

Ppl do 9 under 600w and they veg for week or two after clones roots.

I would stretch to 8 weeks veg for that light, you wanna use also your 20gal space and the roots need time to fill this space. 

Just my idea, so far you doing great job hands down!


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 12, 2016)

What is the diminsions of those 20gal (floor space) in ( cm) if you can please?


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 12, 2016)

I would plant more plants in those 20gal if they have a good floor diminsions or stretch my veg time in that situation, I highly doubt that 4 weeks is enough for that kind of light.

Bub


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 12, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Ppl do 9 under 600w and they veg for week or two after clones roots.
> 
> I would stretch to 8 weeks veg for that light, you wanna use also your 20gal space and the roots need time to fill this space.
> 
> Just my idea, so far you doing great job hands down!


 1 plant per 1000w HPS / 15-25 gallon smart pots / 4-6 weeks veg / (1.5 - 2+ lbs.) per plant everytime, As long as you follow this little chart.


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 12, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> View attachment 3730311 1 plant per 1000w HPS / 15-25 gallon smart pots / 4-6 weeks veg / (1.5 - 2+ lbs.) per plant everytime, As long as you follow this little chart.


what ya think 50 gal per watering x2 times a week,should have built some soil maybe iam reading it wrong looks like u spend a big pile of cash on jugs?i would step down to tens double up plants cut down on veg time,looks great tho to each his ownwe all looking to get to same place we just take different paths


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 12, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> View attachment 3730311 1 plant per 1000w HPS / 15-25 gallon smart pots / 4-6 weeks veg / (1.5 - 2+ lbs.) per plant everytime, As long as you follow this little chart.


phesphoload with bloombastic and boost and pk I think is too much!!

Also the PK in week 3 with the rest of all those other stuff seems to me all is much in a way!

I would use the boost as foliar only the first 3 weeks bud blood or bud blossom first week of flower, phosphoload in 3 and 4 then switch to bloombastic.

Look to aptus extreme schema maybe thats something for you ppl get great results in here combined with canna. 

I run canna, plagron, H&G and hesi before in coco

I get mag def with plagron the most then canna small def and I would point H&G to be the best that I have used till now.

All the best 

Bub


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 12, 2016)

I've always believed in a higher plant count in order to reduce veg time, meanwhile still achieving an adequate yield. I also thought just like most that all those nutrients were a bit excessive, over the top, a waste of money, "all a big HYPE", and just plain out unnecessary. I also argued unwittingly that it was downright IMPOSSIBLE to get anywhere near 2 pounds of product off of a single plant, unless vegged for a ridiculously long time, and given the chance to grow enough plant material, no matter if it was under a 1000 watt HPS, the Sun, a Gavita, the Lord Almighty himself, Kim Kardashian's asshole, you name it. I continued to oppose the idea that it was even remotely possible, and that one shouldn't even imagine such an awesome probability of an outcome, especially with such an extraordinarily short of a veg time as 4 weeks. I strongly disagreed with such a method that looked like an absolute and complete waste of light, energy, nutrients, time, and money.
But boy was I WRONG!!!  My lifelong best friend and partner in crime took me along on a clip & trim job to an op that belonged to one of his stepfather's associates...

Well long story short,

12 lights / 1000 watt HPS
12 plants in 25 g pots / 4 weeks VEG
Topped once @ 42 inches
("1 plant per light")
("2+ lbs per plant")
30 pounds / DRY!!!
Strain: Mango Kush

*Conclusion;*
So yeah, I ended up speechless and in awe . Mostly because I was truly amazed and couldn't quite believe what i was seeing, but partly because I had to shove my toungue up my ass.  Yep!

*(PS)*
I was given this feeding chart by the same person who accomplished the amazing feat stated above, please feel free to test it out, I stand behind it 100%. 

Here it is again:


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 12, 2016)

I am for sure haven an eye on you , am right behind you my man...


----------



## thenewman187 (Jul 12, 2016)

Mr.Goodtimes said:


> Exactly how mine is set up and I haven't seen any issues in the two years or so it's been set up here.
> 
> Just keep those soffit vents around the edge clear from insulation, which will reduce the attic ventilation. If need be you could also install a turbine on the roof to help, but may not be necessary.


I'm a roofer and adding a "whirly bird" would be very beneficial to help circulate the air better...


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 12, 2016)

thenewman187 said:


> I'm a roofer and adding a "whirly bird" would be very beneficial to help circulate the air better...


I think I'm just going to end up running a duct from the can fan to outside and just avoid any complications in the long run.


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 12, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> I've always believed in a higher plant count in order to reduce veg time, meanwhile still achieving an adequate yield. I also thought just like most that all those nutrients were a bit excessive, over the top, a waste of money, "all a big HYPE", and just plain out unnecessary. I also argued unwittingly that it was downright IMPOSSIBLE to get anywhere near 2 pounds of product off of a single plant, unless vegged for a ridiculously long time, and given the chance to grow enough plant material, no matter if it was under a 1000 watt HPS, the Sun, a Gavita, the Lord Almighty himself, Kim Kardashian's asshole, you name it. I continued to oppose the idea that it was even remotely possible, and that one shouldn't even imagine such an awesome probability of an outcome, especially with such an extraordinarily short of a veg time as 4 weeks. I strongly disagreed with such a method that looked like an absolute and complete waste of light, energy, nutrients, time, and money.
> But boy was I WRONG!!!  My lifelong best friend and partner in crime took me along on a clip & trim job to an op that belonged to one of his stepfather's associates...
> 
> Well long story short,
> ...


i want some of that smoke grown under kim k's asshole. i'd prefer it were emma stone's asshole, but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 13, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> i want some of that smoke grown under kim k's asshole. i'd prefer it were emma stone's asshole, but beggars can't be choosers.


Lol


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 14, 2016)

Indefinately said:


> Do you have a link for your climate master a/c bud?
> 
> Where is the 25 foot shallow well?
> You dig up a hole in the garage?
> ...


 

CLIMATEMASTER WATER SOURCE HEAT PUMP Vertical - R-410A - 230/1PH/60HZ
1-1/2 thru 5 Tons

TCV018AGC30CWTS -- 1.5 TON -- (21.5 W X 21.5 D X 39.0 H) - $ 1650.00
TCV024AGC30CWTS --2.0 TON -- (21.5 W X 21.5 D X 40.0 H) - $ 1763.00
TCV030AGC30CWTS -- 2.5 TON -- (21.5 W X 21.5 D X 40.0 H) - $ 1912.00
TCV036AGC30CWTS -- 3.0 TON -- (21.5 W X 26.0 D X 45.0 H) - $ 2020.00
TCV042AGC30CWTS -- 3.5 TON -- (21.5 W X 26.0 D X 45.0 H) - $ 2103.00
TCV048AGC30CWTS -- 4.0 TON -- (24.0 W X 32.5 D X 46.0 H) - $ 2268.00
TCV060AGC30CWTS -- 5.0 TON -- (24.0 W X 32.5 D X 46.0 H) - $ 2515.00

COPPER Heat Transfer Coils
Models Listed are Right Hand Return. For Left hand, change W to V. Same Price
5 year parts for the ClimateMaster water source heat pumps

CLIMATEMASTER WATER SOURCE HEAT PUMP Horizontal - R-410A - 230/1PH/60HZ
1-1/2 thru 5 Tons

TCH018AGC30CWSS -- 1.5 -- (21.5 W X 21.5 DX 39.0 H) - $1,675.00
TCH024AGC30CWSS -- 2.0 -- (21.5 W X 21.5 D X 40.0 H) - $1,775.00
TCH030AGC30CWBS -- 2.5 -- (21.5 W X 21.5 D X 40.0 H) - $1,865.00
TCH036AGC30CWBS -- 3.0 -- (21.5 W X 26.0 D X 45.0 H) - $1,945.00
TCH042AGC30CWBS -- 3.5 -- (21.5 W X 26.0 D X 45.0 H) - $2,025.00
TCH048AGC30CWBS -- 4.0 -- (24.0 W X 32.5 D X 46.0 H) - $2,175.00
TCH060AGC30CWBS -- 5.0 -- (24.0 W X 32.5 D X 46.0 H) - $2,605.00

Offered by: PartsDirect4U -- Wholesale A/C Parts and Equipment
13907 SW 140th Street, Miami FL 33186
Call 786-378-2778 (se habla espaÃÂ±ol) FREE DELIVERY AVAILABLE


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 14, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> View attachment 3731899 View attachment 3731900
> 
> CLIMATEMASTER WATER SOURCE HEAT PUMP Vertical - R-410A - 230/1PH/60HZ
> 1-1/2 thru 5 Tons
> ...


Is thats water cooled airco??


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 14, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Is thats water cooled airco??


Yessir!!!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 14, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Yessir!!!


Here's the one i got:

Model: TCV060AGC30CWTS


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 14, 2016)

And this is the other 5 ton:

It's a Goodman,


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 14, 2016)

How much kooling power in KW, do you have an idea?


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 14, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> And this is the other 5 ton:
> 
> It's a Goodman,
> View attachment 3731911



Where is the air is coming out from?


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 14, 2016)

your garage is gonna be cooler than your house lol. noice.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 14, 2016)

What about the sound of the unit, does it prouduce alot of noise?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 14, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> How much kooling power in KW, do you have an idea?


Cooling power is measured in BTU (British Thermal Units), while a KW (Kilowatt) is an electrical measurement.

1 ton = 12,000 BTU
1.5 ton = 18,000 BTU
2 ton = 24,000 BTU
2.5 ton = 30,000 BTU
3 ton = 36,000 BTU
3.5 ton = 42,000 BTU
4 ton = 48,000 BTU
5 ton = 60,000 BTU

1 KW = 1,000 watts
1 KWH = 1,000 watts an hour


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 14, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> What about the sound of the unit, does it prouduce alot of noise?


I already did a test run with all the fans, and AC units running, and after the way i sealed up that entire garage I can have a shootout in there and my neighbors wouldn't hear a damn thing.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 14, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> I already did a test run with all the fans, and AC units running, and after the way i sealed up that entire garage I can have a shootout in there and my neighbors wouldn't hear a damn thing.


I went outside and placed my ear right on the garage door and I literally couldn't hear anything, just dead silence...


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 14, 2016)

Not exactly in here we use kw

http://opticlimateshop.com/nl/opticlimate-15000-pro-3/13-opticlimate-15000-pro-3-24x600w-35x400w.html

How this would be comparable to your unit? 

I think that this unit above is like 4.25 ton and its double the price of yours!!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 14, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Cooling power is measured in BTU (British Thermal Units), while a KW (Kilowatt) is an electrical measurement.
> 
> 1 ton = 12,000 BTU
> 1.5 ton = 18,000 BTU
> ...


I have two 5 ton units, one water cooled, the other just a regular split system, for a total of 10 tons. Or 120,000 BTUs. I'll be able to make it as cold as I want it to be in there.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 14, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> I have two 5 ton units, one water cooled, the other just a regular split system, for a total of 10 tons. Or 120,000 BTUs. I'll be able to make it as cold as I want it to be in there.


Thats owsome!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 14, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Not exactly in here we use kw
> 
> http://opticlimateshop.com/nl/opticlimate-15000-pro-3/13-opticlimate-15000-pro-3-24x600w-35x400w.html
> 
> ...


This outta help: it's a KW to BTU converter

http://www.rapidtables.com/convert/power/kW_to_BTU.htm


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 14, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> What about the sound of the unit, does it prouduce alot of noise?


nope


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 14, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> How much kooling power in KW, do you have an idea?


5 ton = 60,000 BTU = 17.58426232 KW


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 14, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> 5 ton = 60,000 BTU = 17.58426232 KW


Do you have an email address for them buddy, would like to make contact with them.

Thank you

Bub


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 14, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Do you have an email address for them buddy, would like to make contact with them.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Bub


Here's their website, but it seems to be undergoing some type of maintenance at the moment.

http://acdirect4u.com/


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 14, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Here's their website, but it seems to be undergoing some type of maintenance at the moment.
> 
> http://acdirect4u.com/


Just call their number.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 14, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Just call their number.


Thank you...


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 14, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Thank you...


Anytime man, glad to help.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 14, 2016)

Will have to wait couple of hours as its 5 am there I think lol! !


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 14, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Will have to wait couple of hours as its 5 am there I think lol! !


5:13 AM lol, It's (Eastern Time) over here.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hope they ship int man!! 
Will let u know..


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 14, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> 5:13 AM lol, It's (Eastern Time) over here.


Yup, I called b4 checking the timming first lool, glad didnt get an angry voice on the phone lool..


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 14, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Hope they ship int man!!
> Will let u know..


Where is it that your at?


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 14, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Where is it that your at?


Holland, The netherlands!


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 14, 2016)

11:16 AM

Sun is shinin! Beautiful..


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 14, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> 11:16 AM
> 
> Sun is shinin! Beautiful..
> 
> View attachment 3731924


Holy Crap!!!  That sun is blazin'!!!


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 14, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Holy Crap!!!  That sun is blazin'!!!


Beautifull ha! 

Just few days in july man then thunder storms again hahaha..

My plants in the outdoor garden are enjoyen loool

 

5 satellites in there lool


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 14, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Beautifull ha!
> 
> Just few days in july man then thunder storms again hahaha..
> 
> ...


lol, Nice , how old are they?


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 14, 2016)

The dog as well hahha


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 14, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> lol, Nice , how old are they?


My wife has a cousin that lives in holland, she says it's always cloudy and gloomy over there.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 14, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> lol, Nice , how old are they?


The purple wreck is almost a month outdoor and 4x bubblgum is almost 2 weeks I believe in light soiless mix.

All started one week inside

My indoor garden is 100% coco tho..


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 14, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> My wife has a cousin that lives in holland, she says it's always cloudy and gloomy over there.


Yes thats true unfortunately man ! Just few days its sunny over here.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 14, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> The dog as well hahha
> 
> View attachment 3731931


Here's mine:


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 14, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> The purple wreck is almost a month outdoor and 4x bubblgum is almost 2 weeks I believe in light soiless mix.
> 
> All started one week inside
> 
> My indoor garden is 100% coco tho..


So they sure seem to grow much faster in the light soilless mix huh?


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 14, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Here's mine:
> View attachment 3731933 View attachment 3731934



Wooooow, what a MONSTER!!! 

How old? Mine is almost 9 months

  

Loool


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 14, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> So they sure seem to grow much faster in the light soilless mix huh?



Infact not, But ALOT HEALTHIER!!


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 14, 2016)

Coco is 2x faster but more troubles and more waterings.

I am just waiting to have my hands on my own clones ((soon))

Then ill make side by side test run..

Each medeium has a reall ADVANTAGE and DIS

Those plants have been waterd only twice till now with just ph water and some roots enhancers.

While the same garden in coco have went throw aloooot more than that ..


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 14, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Here's mine:
> View attachment 3731933 View attachment 3731934


This is. REALL NICE DOG BRO!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 14, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> This is. REALL NICE DOG BRO!


Thanks man! thats just one of them, i got 6 of them. 5 pitbulls and 1 Jack Russell/Yorkie mix, plus my Sun Conure Parrot lol.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 14, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Thanks man! thats just one of them, i got 6 of them. 5 pitbulls and 1 Jack Russell/Yorkie mix, plus my Sun Conure Parrot lol.


Lool

Wow thats a big happy family, you can almost make your own football team !


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 14, 2016)

Here's the ez cloner progress:


----------



## adower (Jul 15, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> I've always believed in a higher plant count in order to reduce veg time, meanwhile still achieving an adequate yield. I also thought just like most that all those nutrients were a bit excessive, over the top, a waste of money, "all a big HYPE", and just plain out unnecessary. I also argued unwittingly that it was downright IMPOSSIBLE to get anywhere near 2 pounds of product off of a single plant, unless vegged for a ridiculously long time, and given the chance to grow enough plant material, no matter if it was under a 1000 watt HPS, the Sun, a Gavita, the Lord Almighty himself, Kim Kardashian's asshole, you name it. I continued to oppose the idea that it was even remotely possible, and that one shouldn't even imagine such an awesome probability of an outcome, especially with such an extraordinarily short of a veg time as 4 weeks. I strongly disagreed with such a method that looked like an absolute and complete waste of light, energy, nutrients, time, and money.
> But boy was I WRONG!!!  My lifelong best friend and partner in crime took me along on a clip & trim job to an op that belonged to one of his stepfather's associates...
> 
> Well long story short,
> ...


I would agree with you depending on size of the container. It also depends on genetics too You are hard pressed to get 1-2 lb out of a 2 gal pot for an og as they just don't yield. However people are getting 2 units a light with gg#4 indoor. However big 25 gallon bags I can't see why you wouldn't easily achieve that. There are outdoor people getting 10 lb a plant.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 15, 2016)

adower said:


> I would agree with you depending on size of the container. It also depends on genetics too You are hard pressed to get 1-2 lb out of a 2 gal pot for an og as they just don't yield. However people are getting 2 units a light with gg#4 indoor. However big 25 gallon bags I can't see why you wouldn't easily achieve that. There are outdoor people getting 10 lb a plant.


Here's the strain I'm running with at the moment:

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/mobile/bomb-big-bomb-feminised-seeds-2850


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 15, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Here's the strain I'm running with at the moment:
> 
> http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/mobile/bomb-big-bomb-feminised-seeds-2850


Was searching for Mango kush after all what I heard from ya  lol.

Have Run bubblebomb from Bomb seeds b4, bubblegum x Thc bomb had 3 phenos one was extremly resinous and compact .

You picked the mother your self or its clones from a friend?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 15, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Was searching for Mango kush after all what I heard from ya  lol.
> 
> Have Run bubblebomb from Bomb seeds b4, bubblegum x Thc bomb had 3 phenos one was extremly resinous and compact .
> 
> You picked the mother your self or its clones from a friend?


Picked the mothers myself from seeds that i popped for a previous run.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 15, 2016)

..Just so you know, unless your seed's genetics are shit, light leaks are irrelevant. As long as no light radiation is right on top of your plants, you're fine. I have a crack above a curtain rod that lets in a good amount of light, but the rays hit a small portion of the edge of the ceiling. No herm or reveg yet. Also fully flowered GDP in a closet with a curtain over it that fell short and exposed the bottom branches while I was watching TV and playing videogames with the lights on in the same room. No herm or reveg there, either.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 15, 2016)

How do you guys think cannabis deals with moonlight? The moon doesn't put out light, it reflects sunlight.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 16, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> ..Just so you know, unless your seed's genetics are shit, light leaks are irrelevant. As long as no light radiation is right on top of your plants, you're fine. I have a crack above a curtain rod that lets in a good amount of light, but the rays hit a small portion of the edge of the ceiling. No herm or reveg yet. Also fully flowered GDP in a closet with a curtain over it that fell short and exposed the bottom branches while I was watching TV and playing videogames with the lights on in the same room. No herm or reveg there, either.


Bullshit.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 16, 2016)

Worry about light leaks. Good seeds/clones or not. They will herm your plants out, make them foxtail, give you a lighter harvest, etc.

Anyone saying they "haven't been affected by light in their garden" simply hasn't grown enough to ruin a crop that way, or their completely, completely, completely full of shit. Completely.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 16, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> How do you guys think cannabis deals with moonlight? The moon doesn't put out light, it reflects sunlight.


The plants genetics are used to this ambient light. Its a cycle. If you watch them closely they stretch during full moon blooming, then build girth during new moon cycle.

Light leaks are NOT moonlight. Unless you can match luminescence, spectrum, and phases that doesn't matter in an indoor garden.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 16, 2016)

Just do it by the book. Period. You will be successful. And DONT rely on forums for answers. Look it up in a book. Forums are full of rumors made to be some peoples reality. Works great for some guy qith a closet garden. Not the way to grow commercially.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 16, 2016)

Let me put it this way:

Youre building a giant beautiful indoor garden, then relying on the guy who lets light leak into his closet garden on his (first grow probably) to give you advice.

That is like taking thermodynamics and asking your grade school math teacher for help with the calculus.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 16, 2016)

adower said:


> I would agree with you depending on size of the container. It also depends on genetics too You are hard pressed to get 1-2 lb out of a 2 gal pot for an og as they just don't yield. However people are getting 2 units a light with gg#4 indoor. However big 25 gallon bags I can't see why you wouldn't easily achieve that. There are outdoor people getting 10 lb a plant.


My rockwool friends are growing up to 20 pounds of OG with 12,000 watts. But they use 4 plants per light and rockwools slabs, and they veg for 21 days. But yes, OG plants don't stretch-bloom like Trainwreck or Blue Dream, so they have to be vegged longer.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 16, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> Worry about light leaks. Good seeds/clones or not. They will herm your plants out, make them foxtail, give you a lighter harvest, etc.
> Anyone saying they "haven't been affected by light in their garden" simply hasn't grown enough to ruin a crop that way, or their completely, completely, completely full of shit. Completely.


You're wrong. Completely. You only have to worry abour herms if your heat is high or your genetics are unstable. I have never had a herm and I have plenty of light leaks. 

If you were correct, all reveg plants abd monster crops would herm.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 16, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You're wrong. Completely. You only have to worry abour herms if your heat is high or your genetics are unstable. I have never had a herm and I have plenty of light leaks.
> 
> If you were correct, all reveg plants abd monster crops would herm.


Comical.

You are obviously very experienced, oh master.

Thanks for your opinion closet man.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 16, 2016)

Really. Seriously. No matter what any retard here tells you.... Worry about light leaks.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 16, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> Comical.
> 
> You are obviously very experienced, oh master.
> 
> Thanks for your opinion closet man.


Im sure the op is not going to have any light leaks.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 16, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Im sure the op is not going to have any light leaks.


Thats good. I just saw mention of "don't worry I have stray light its all good".

Bullshit. Light leaks are not good. For blooming, and for security reasons.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 16, 2016)

And the bullshit about seed genetics is hilarious.

The best genetic strains have a tendency to banana at their final phase of bloom. Before colloidal silver came around we simply stressed the FUCK out of our blooming females to make the herm out.

So dispensing so called advice about strains and light leaks is like fingernails down a chalkboard. Bull fucking shit.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 16, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> Really. Seriously. No matter what any retard here tells you.... Worry about light leaks.


@RM3 Do light leaks cause hermaphrodites, or is it strictly unstable genes? 

@MadGreek How do you think cannabis accounts for a full moon? Moonlight isn't moonlight, it's reflected sunlight. You're wrong. Period.


----------



## bravedave (Jul 16, 2016)

Sure! Do your best to stop your light leaks. That said, its my understanding and experience that NOT achieving perfection will never cause a hermie or foxtail. Old greek wives tale used to scare children.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 16, 2016)

To all of you out there, this guy is supporting an idea that was held as truth before the rapid advancement of the science with legalization. I have never completely light proofed my grow room, and I've never had a single herm. It is purely genetics. I also go in my grow room after lights out and turn a light on to retrieve things multiple times a day. No bananas yet.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 16, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> @RM3 Do light leaks cause hermaphrodites, or is it strictly unstable genes?


I mean its definitely best to avoid having light leaks.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 16, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I also go in my grow room after lights out and turn a light on to retrieve things multiple times a day. No bananas yet.


You do?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 16, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> I mean its definitely best to avoid having light leaks.


Well, yeah, I'm not saying "Fuck it! Open the curtains and reveg the bitch!" I'm just saying, there's no reason to be compulsive about it.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 16, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> You do?


Yes. Confidently.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 16, 2016)

@a mongo frog 

Fuck, I even turned my actual LEDs on after lights out to adjust for the next day and for measuring light intensity differences between my new and old light. For maybe 5 minutes. Still no herms.

Monster cropping involves taking a clone within the first 3 weeks of flower so that it revegetates and sprouts a million branches without needing to be topped.

Bottom line: if you can take a clipping from a flowering plant and clone it and reveg it--and it's a legitimate technique--@MadGreek's old school information is clearly outdated and false.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 16, 2016)

So many idiots on forums its unbelievable.

Simply look up florinol production and light phases.

And don't look on a forum so idiots like yourselves can't mislead you. Again.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 16, 2016)

You might actually have to buy a book instead of relying on the retardnet


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 16, 2016)

I can see this forum hasn't changed.

A bunch of novices producing shitweed or absolute liars still voicing untruths and stupid ass opinions. 

Off to advanced growing techniques. Maybe there are some more intelligent replies on those threads.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 16, 2016)

I've experimented w different forms of light leaks and I can definitely say, beyond a shadow of doubt, I did not like what I saw. Just because some strains tolerate light interruption better than others does not mean it isn't detrimental towards ones goals. Monster cropping is another topic altogether.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I've experimented w different forms of light leaks and I can definitely say, beyond a shadow of doubt, I did not like what I saw. Just because some strains tolerate light interruption better than others does not mean it isn't detrimental towards ones goals. Monster cropping is another topic altogether.


How? It does the exact same thing, and worse. Reveg is pretty much the worst stress it can possibly go through. Like I said, there are quite a number of people who agree with what I've stated, RM3 included. He was the one who first theorized that it is entirely based on genetics.

I have light leaks. I have to enter th room a few times a day. I've turned on my LEDs on occasion. I have never had a herm. And the moon reflects sunlight. Pretty much, you're saying a full moon on a clear night will herm the plants.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> How? It does the exact same thing, and worse. Reveg is pretty much the worst stress it can possibly go to.


It occurs towards the beginning of flowering. If after once you've begun flowering, you mess around with a lot of light pollution (well after you monster crop method), it will usually affect your buds unfavorably, mainly the density.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm not seeing any issues so far. I'll let you know if any arise. I'd at least be up front about it. But I seriously don't think there'll be an issue. I'm not the only one who thinks this. I used to believe the light leak thing, too, until I played video games with the light on in my flower room after lights out with a curtain over the closet that left the bottom of the meristem and fans exposed. I did this every day and still yielded 3.8 ounces of dense, frosty, flavorful bud.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)

It's science man. You may be able to get away with that, but the plant registers the light and you're giving it mixed signals, therefore making inefficient use of its allotted energy. Someone else can explain the moonlight theory better than me, proximity of the light source may have something to do with it.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> It's science man. You may be able to get away with that, but the plant registers the light and you're giving it mixed signals, therefore making inefficient use of its allotted energy. Someone else can explain the moonlight theory better than me, proximity of the light source may have something to do with it.


Can you explain the science thoroughly and evidence it in a way that it is completely indisputable and in a way you can demonstrate that it isn't just genetics? Like, I respect you, Abe, but there's a lot of disinformation in this field. I just haven't seen this occur. RM3 also says it's all genetics. He may be the Fringe King, but he knows what he's doing/talking about.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)

The only incontrovertible proof I have is I've experimented with light pollution and the results say, be careful if you're looking for weight and quality. I'm not a plant scientist, I'm more intuitive. A plant scientist would laugh at this convo and then rip us new asses.

Sure, some strains will be more forgiving than others. Yeah you can throw the lights on occasionally during the dark period, but don't see how far you can take it. Eventually you won't like what you see. 

Also ODG, you're kinda a new grower to start boiling your roots just yet.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> The only incontrovertible proof I have is I've experimented with light pollution and the results say, be careful if you're looking for weight and quality. I'm not a plant scientist, I'm more intuitive. A plant scientist would laugh at this convo and then rip us new asses.
> 
> Sure, some strains will be more forgiving than others. Yeah you can throw the lights on occasionally during the dark period, but don't see how far you can take it. Eventually you won't like what you see.
> 
> Also ODG, you're kinda a new grower to start boiling your roots just yet.


I suppose.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

If this Big Buddha Blue Cheese tastes and smokes as good as it smells, it might be neck and neck with East Coast Sour Diesel for my favorite strain. Unless the Heavyweight Lemon Cake I'm prepping for my next run shows me something better.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)

A good cheese or blue cheese can be great medicine. Where is the lemon cake from, I've only heard of a cutting-only from Michigan?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 17, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Im sure the op is not going to have any light leaks.


Sure aint lol


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> A good cheese or blue cheese can be great medicine. Where is the lemon cake from, I've only heard of a cutting-only from Michigan?


Heavyweight Seeds. It's Lemon Skunk x Queso. My current run is Heavyweight Fruit Punch and BBBC. My next are Seedsman African Buzz (Malawi Gold x A faster flowering Malawi Gold phenotype), MWS Girl Scout Cookies, Lemon Cake, and cloning two clippings from my current run for a monster crop plant of each. If I don't flower them, I might consider mothering them.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Sure aint lol


Sorry for hijacking, bro. My bad.


----------



## RM3 (Jul 17, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> You do?


So do I, all the time, and have for years


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

^


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

RM3 said:


> So do I, all the time, and have for years


This guy, here, is who you want to talk to if you want the facts on some dense, frosted fire.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

RM3 said:


> So do I, all the time, and have for years


I have followed this advise of yours in my last grow, and one of my plants hermie. I found seeds in my crop!

Wouldnt advise this again to anyone RM3..


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> Worry about light leaks. Good seeds/clones or not. They will herm your plants out, make them foxtail, give you a lighter harvest, etc.
> 
> Anyone saying they "haven't been affected by light in their garden" simply hasn't grown enough to ruin a crop that way, or their completely, completely, completely full of shit. Completely.



Every single word you said is what I got from light leaks in my grow room..

Well said!!


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Said


Thank you.


----------



## RM3 (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> I have followed this advise of yours in my last grow, and one of my plants hermie. I found seeds in my crop!
> 
> Wouldnt advise this again to anyone RM3..


exactly how the myth got started and is spread, they hermie to preserve themselves, it's built into their DNA, survive and propagate is their one mission in life


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

RM3 said:


> exactly how the myth got started and is spread, they hermie to preserve themselves, it's built into their DNA, survive and propagate is their one mission in life



I am not blaming you or any body ealse. I am just sayen what happen with me!

RM no offinse, I know that you have been in here for a long time and alot of ppl have respect for you.
But you and I dont agree alot, I dont have 1/100000 of your experience..
But I think that you do better in breeding better than growing.
No offense!


----------



## RM3 (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> I am not blaming you or any body ealse. I am just sayen what happen with me!
> 
> RM no offinse, I know that you have been in here for a long time and alot of ppl have respect for you.
> But you and I dont agree alot, I dont have 1/100000 of your experience..
> ...


No offense taken, tis a myth that will never die


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

I never experience this except when I didnt care about light leaks after the advise I had after I started my thread over the green bulb I bought.

Including others given the advise that light leaks is not that important.

I have experienced every word this guy above have sayed, starting from foxtailing to light waight and not fully developing.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)

As a breeder you want to put your plants thru stress and see what their tendencies are. This helps a lot for selection and deciding on future conditions for certain plants.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> I never experience this except when I didnt care about light leaks after the advise I had after I started my thread over the green bulb I bought.
> 
> Including others given the advise that light leaks is not that important.
> 
> I have experienced every word this guy above have sayed, starting from foxtailing to light waight and not fully developing.


Then something else was causing it. Not light leaks.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

Foxtailing and slow growth, followed by herming? Probably heat stress.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Foxtailing and slow growth, followed by herming? Probably heat stress.


26/27C max


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> 26/27C max


You're on the high end. Sounds likely. What strain? And what lighting?


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You're on the high end. Sounds likely. What strain?


30C is the max.26/27C is about right to any strain. However, this is not the point as with heat stress youll see cannoing on leaves first which I never experience.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> 30C is the max.26/27C is about right to any strain. However, this is not the point as with heat stress youll see cannoing on leaves first which I never experience.


30 is too high.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> 30 is too high.



Thats the high end, which cannabis can tolerate still.

I never went 28/29/30

Normal 25/26/27


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

21-217 degrees. And not necessarily. My GDP foxtailed and slowed down due to heat without canoeing.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Thats the high end, which cannabis can tolerate still.
> 
> I never went 28/29/30
> 
> Normal 25/26/27


You are wrong, 30 is too high. 21-27 centigrade.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> 21-217 degrees. And not necessarily. My GDP foxtailed and slowed down due to heat without canoeing.


Thats my GDP(the big one) in 27 C
Does she seems unhappy!


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You are wrong, 30 is too high. 21-27 centigrade.


(high end am sayen)
Am not sayen its good!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3734315


 

This is still not the point, and as long as I can Not find any thing ealse except the light leaks that has been changed in my grow room l. I would say that the light leaks is the reason!

Happy growen everybody.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

At 85 degrees, heat stress is induced. In fact, in some strains, it can slow down metabolic processes to near nothing and, if sustained, the plant can herm or die.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

Poor guy. He's in denial. Or his genetics were terrible.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Do I speak chinease man!!?


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Poor guy. He's in denial. Or his genetics were terrible.


What I like about RM, that Tho we dont agree, we can still speak like adults in conversation without callen eachothers names or act like retarded ..!


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> At 85 degrees, heat stress is induced. In fact, in some strains, it can slow down metabolic processes to near nothing and, if sustained, the plant can herm or die.


RM grow room is constalntly 29/30C!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 17, 2016)

RM3 said:


> So do I, all the time, and have for years


Yea but don't you grow for seeded plants?


----------



## RM3 (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> RM grow room is constalntly 29/30C!


You sayin my grow room ? You'd be wrong I keep my room in the 70's, I run my canopy high but not the room


----------



## RM3 (Jul 17, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Yea but don't you grow for seeded plants?


not always and most times just a branch, tis actually rare for me to seed a whole garden


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Poor guy. He's in denial. Or his genetics were terrible.


A lot of us grow in 80+ environments. There are many books that say many different things. Best for one tries on their own.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

RM3 said:


> You sayin my grow room ? You'd be wrong I keep my room in the 70's, I run my canopy high but not the room


Cool, I Remmember about speaking about this before that you are one of the guys who constantly run high temps in your grow room without facing any probleems, and your plants dont stink!
If I remmember right RM!

Thx for clarification..


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Do I speak chinease man!!?


You can't even speak English properly, so I doubt it.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> A lot of us grow in 80+ environments. There are many books that say many different things. Best for one tries on their own.


Cannabis Grow Bible says 21-27, or roughly 70-80 degrees and that 85 degrees will induce heat stress. But yes. To each their own.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> What I like about RM, that Tho we dont agree, we can still speak like adults in conversation without callen eachothers names or act like retarded ..!


You talk about talking like adults, but then you call me retarded. No, RM3 is the adult and you just happen to be there. Also, I didn't call you anything but wrong.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You talk about talking like adults, but then you call me retarded. No, RM3 is the adult and you just happen to be there.


Juat Speak for your self man!! :s
I have no probleem with RM!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Juat Speak for your self man!! :s


Dude. You are acting up like a child. Chill out.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

Also, follow your own advice instead of speaking for RM3.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Also, follow your own advice instead of speaking for RM3.


Whatever man!!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

Look, man. I'm only trying to save you from herming again. Notice how between us, you're the only one to have a herm so far. Wanna see my light leak?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

And yet, no herms. The laws of botany and horticulture must cease to exist upon entering my home.


----------



## bravedave (Jul 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I've experimented w different forms of light leaks and I can definitely say, beyond a shadow of doubt, I did not like what I saw. Just because some strains tolerate light interruption better than others does not mean it isn't detrimental towards ones goals. Monster cropping is another topic altogether.


Abe, are the details of your testing documented here somewhere? You do not mention hermies or foxtails so can we assume that is something that did not happen. Was this one grow? So we also have to assume ALL other things that may have contributed to your fluffy buds were held in check? 
Most peoples light leaks are small and consistant and not giving "mixed signals". Most peoples light interruptions are short lived. The science is that most plants do not react at all to the light turning on for close to 10 minutes. Bottom line is you are giving little here with so little details and with results that could have been a humidity or heat problem.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Also, follow your own advice instead of speaking for RM3.


RM using his own methood in growing so Do I.
i would never adapt or grow Like RM and Am SURE that RM would never grow like me!
He has his own way and his own purpose of growing and I have my own purpose, each one grow for a different reason..
Hope you get the idea!


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3734350 View attachment 3734351


I closed my window (( exactly)) Iike that with some other small light leaks. Maybe slightly more!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> I closed my window (( exactly)) Iike that with some other small light leaks. Maybe slightly more!


"Maybe slightly more." You really are reaching, man. I also come in multiple times a day and turn the light on. Still no herm.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Those lights leaks and me opening the door and close it many times with bright light is the only reason I could think of that cause them to herm.
Am here to learn and find the truth and to learn the best practice, nothing more so Is alot of ppl on this forum So I hope that we can communicate better ...

Bub


----------



## bravedave (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> RM using his own methood in growing so Do I.
> i would never adapt or grow Like RM and Am SURE that RM would never grow like me!
> He has his own way and his own purpose of growing and I have my own purpose, each one grow for a different reason..
> Hope you get the idea!


Wait, I thought you did adapt and grow like RM3 and that is why your grow fucked up...unlike the dozens of others(like myself) who utilize many if his techniques without issue. Ever theorize that maybe you might be better at bowling than growing?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Those lights leaks and me opening the door and close it many times with bright light is the only reason I coukd think of that cause them to herm.
> Am here to learn and dind the truth and the best practice, nothing more so Is alot of ppl on this forum So I hope that we can communicate better...


If you are here to learn, listen, because our friend RM3 and I agree: all herming comes from inferior genetics. Light leaks do not cause herming in stable genetics. That is the truth. Learn it.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> If you are here to learn, listen, because our friend RM3 and I agree: all herming comes from inferior genetics. Light leaks do not cause herming in stable genetics. That is the truth. Learn it.



I liesten learned and practiced BUT I choosed not to follow, and support the other openion !! 
You okay with that???!


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Wait, I thought you did adapt and grow like RM3 and that is why your grow fucked up...unlike the dozens of others(like myself) who utilize many if his techniques without issue. Ever theorize that maybe you might be better at bowling than growing?


No I dont grow like RM!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> I liesten learned and practiced BUT I choosed not to follow, and support the other openion !!
> You okay with that???!


If you are ok with never having a successful grow, sure, I'm alright with that. It's not my issue. It's yours. But you know, you could fix it if you listened, like you say you're choosing not to. Not to me, but the truth that everyone is telling you.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

Sorry for hijacking the thread once again. Check this out, though:

      

Funny thing, someone told me my light wouldn't yield, but here we are, still 29 days from harvest, give or take, and they're coming along nicely so far.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Abe, are the details of your testing documented here somewhere? You do not mention hermies or foxtails so can we assume that is something that did not happen. Was this one grow? So we also have to assume ALL other things that may have contributed to your fluffy buds were held in check?
> Most peoples light leaks are small and consistant and not giving "mixed signals". Most peoples light interruptions are short lived. The science is that most plants do not react at all to the light turning on for close to 10 minutes. Bottom line is you are giving little here with so little details and with results that could have been a humidity or heat problem.


Naw dave not controlled experiments. I think I made it clear earlier that turning a light on and off, briefly, in the dark period isn't a big deal. Start pushing the limits beyond that and see for yourself what happens. Just don't allow your plants to think it's time to go back into veg or you'll be making bubble hash out of your crop as a worste case scenario. Another generalization, this tends to be moreso true with sativa. Indica it seems requires more to snap out of flowering.

As far as hermies, it's strain dependant but those who have made seeds by light interruption, choose approx 1 full-hour in the middle of the dark cycle for lights-on.

When it comes to leaks, I've seen hermies form, right where the leak light rays are touching the plant, if that says anything.

Maybe @RM3 can elaborate or correct me on a finer point.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)

Lol. "sorry for hijacking" but I'll just leave 7 large format pictures right here heh..


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm not doing it to be arrogant. I just figured if the guy would at least see that I can grow and that I'm not heckling him that he'd stop being proud and just see I'm trying to help. I'm pretty sure he had his heat over 80 and that's probably why his growth was stunted, his colas fox'd and he herm'd.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)

Ultimately we all have to learn for ourselves, there's only so much you can read. Bubblegum did sound disappointed, he'll do better next time. And he knows he has to take full responsibility for his grow decisions, environment and genetics.

How about we let the OP have some of the next page tho lol. 


16000 air-cooled watts is gonna be epic!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Ultimately we all have to learn for ourselves, there's only so much you can read. Bubblegum did sound disappointed, he'll do better next time. And he knows he has to take full responsibility for his grow decisions, environment and genetics.
> 
> How about we let the OP have some of the next page tho lol.
> 
> ...


You're right, it's not my place. I'm just concerned with the state of obscurity surrounding the field, and the dissemination of false or pseudo-right information is the biggest issue, and it's perpetuated by pride of people who follow the old info, SOME of which is baseless. But you're right, it's not my place.

Sorry, OP. Back to you.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

I just sent that guy an apology for being rude and kinda getting pissed at him. I guess I got a little annoyed at what felt like his conscending attitude and disrespect towards me, like I couldn't grow or some shit. Sorry about the drama and pissy defensiveness.


----------



## bravedave (Jul 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Naw dave not controlled experiments. I think I made it clear earlier that turning a light on and off, briefly, in the dark period isn't a big deal. Start pushing the limits beyond that and see for yourself what happens. Just don't allow your plants to think it's time to go back into veg or you'll be making bubble hash out of your crop as a worste case scenario. Another generalization, this tends to be moreso true with sativa. Indica it seems requires more to snap out of flowering.
> 
> As far as hermies, it's strain dependant but those who have made seeds by light interruption, choose approx 1 full-hour in the middle of the dark cycle for lights-on.
> 
> ...


What you were not clear on is what you actually did do as part of your "experiment". This example you warn about in this post is really not a light leaks issue to me.


----------



## bravedave (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> No I dont grow like RM!


Then dissing his advice is a bit obtuse. BTW I run a bubblegum clone whose origin is the early 90s that smells so much like Bazooka BG during flower its unmistakeable. Great smoke and high too.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I just sent that guy an apology for being rude and kinda getting pissed at him. I guess I got a little annoyed at what felt like his conscending attitude and disrespect towards me, like I couldn't grow or some shit. Sorry about the drama and pissy defensiveness.


No worries, Accepted!


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Then dissing his advice is a bit obtuse. BTW I run a bubblegum clone whose origin is the early 90s that smells so much like Bazooka BG during flower its unmistakeable. Great smoke and high too.



The best I had till now is bubblegum from TH regarding growth.
No ideas about taste yet! 

One month after sprout I believe, I dont count any more


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

3 of them nodes spacing is very short and the plants are very compact indeca dom I think and the other pheno is more stretch one I believe sativa dom


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

Never tried the Bubblegum yet. I hear it's a must.

Looking really good, man! Awesome!


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Every single word you said is what I got from light leaks in my grow room..
> 
> Well said!!


No doubt.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

ODG has no idea what he speaks about.

He has no respect for others.

Ignore everything he says.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Never tried the Bubblegum yet. I hear it's a must.
> 
> Looking really good, man! Awesome!


Best compact and narcotic buds I ever had

I TRY ALMOST all bubblegum from different seed banks..

Just got ONE from female seeds after 15 or 20 seeds that was owsome in yield and taste was incredible.

I try to clone them late in flower and I gived up of them later on honest unfortunately. 

This pic from the dried buds





Tried so far

00 seed bank bubblegum
Female seeds bubblegummer
Bomb seeds bubblebomb x thc bomb
Royal quees seeds bubblegum
Royal queen seeds bubblegum kush bgx kush
Dr underground melon gum

Busy with TH seeds bubblegum at the moment.

Still serious seeds and mosca seeds bubblegum to go


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> ODG has no idea what he speaks about.
> 
> He has no respect for others.
> 
> Ignore everything he says.



No worries man, we are cool.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Seriously. Don't take advice from the guy who can't remove the trim from the window and seal it properly.

This guy is a novice with a GIANT head. And extensive "forum knowledge", which isn't exactly factual.

He is also a troll. So my advice is just ignore him.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Never tried the Bubblegum yet. I hear it's a must.
> 
> Looking really good, man! Awesome!



MUST IT IS!
Very hard to find good pheno tho! :s


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> MUST IT IS!
> Very hard to find good pheno tho! :s


Yeah, the only seed bank I know of is some funny name and they are from Indiana, I think. I think they are also super expensive.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

I just heard of them last week and now I forget the name


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Yeah, the only seed bank I know of is some funny name and they are from Indiana, I think. I think they are also super expensive.



I think you speak about Mosca bro.

110 euro for 10 regular seeds 

They carry old time moonshine as well.


----------



## bravedave (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> ODG has no idea what he speaks about.
> 
> He has no respect for others.
> 
> Ignore everything he says.


You are the Richard running around here like a short person wishing he were tall.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

bravedave said:


> You are the Richard running around here like a short person wishing he were tall.


Lol ok.

Are there any REAL growers around here?

No.

Also, fuckwad, I simply gave advice.

ODB is being a punk ass and arguing with everyone who replies.

Fuck off. Seriously.


----------



## bravedave (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> Lol ok.
> 
> Are there any REAL growers around here?
> 
> ...


Whatever, Shorty.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

SERIOUSLY GUYS OKAY STOP!


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Lets keep it nice thats an owsome thread so lets keep it clean plz...


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Whatever, Shorty.


Troll punk


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)

@HydroNito305 Any root updates or room dev?


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Is there a fucking block button here?


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Joints out, calm down everyvody take some bongs and come back 
Hopa, everybody show his dankness he will hit now 

￼


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Oh sweet. Found an "ignore" button.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> Oh sweet. Found an "ignore" button.


Loool come on man, stop plz!


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Any body blow mixed with tobbac?? and will die early like me ??!


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Loool come on man, stop plz!


What the hell is wrong with that?


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Okay relax mood now, catch up later guys..


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> View attachment 3734571
> Any body blow mixed with tobbac?? and will die early like me ??!


Nasty!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)

all you guys messed this thread up.



Here's the thread, BEFORE and AFTER, you fools showed up.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm just puffing on last season Super Lemon Haze. I still have a giant tub of small buds. Can't give the shit away because everyone has bud here.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> View attachment 3734571
> Any body blow mixed with tobbac?? and will die early like me ??!


I did that for more years than I had initially planned on tbh. _Spliff_


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> all you guys messed this thread up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I said is light will fuck it up. And ODB shit on the thread.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 17, 2016)

gratuitous light leaks never help much.


nope haven't added tobacco to J's for awhile. it's a compound buzz. may ruin the herb flavor but the nicotine stim. is added


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> I'm just puffing on last season Super Lemon Haze. I still have a giant tub of small buds. Can't give the shit away because everyone has bud here.


Thats some owsome buds madgreek!!

Clones or seeds?


----------



## RM3 (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> View attachment 3734571
> Any body blow mixed with tobbac?? and will die early like me ??!


a study was just released that says folks that smoke both weed & cigs have better memory

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/08/150818142415.htm


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> gratuitous light leaks never help much.
> 
> 
> nope haven't added tobacco to J's for awhile. it's a compound buzz. may ruin the herb flavor but the nicotine stim. is added



My loungs cant stand pure MJ!! I will cough cough man OMG! Loool and the joint will always go out irritating to relight it again time after time after time.. 

Plus a cigarette for me after the joint is a + ((Joint))  lol


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

RM3 said:


> a study was just released that says folks that smoke both weed & cigs have better memory
> 
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/08/150818142415.htm


Looooool thats great news RM! 

I CAN re-assure you its BULLSHIT as my memory is big O crap!!


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

I wouldnt mind that they use me as experience rat tho 

As long as its for free baby


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Thats some owsome buds madgreek!!
> 
> Clones or seeds?


Its just run of the mill outdoor. But thanks. Clones from Queen of Dragons in Shasta Lake


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> Its just run of the mill outdoor. But thanks. Clones from Queen of Dragons in Shasta Lake


Far away from where I am bro, but thxx for sharing... bag appeal and compact looks delicious


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

I have 4000 watt indoor with OG Strawberry and Mango that will be coming off in a few weeks. Those buds will be much more photogenic lol


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> I'm just puffing on last season Super Lemon Haze. I still have a giant tub of small buds. Can't give the shit away because everyone has bud here.



Looks like that you have alot of work to do, chop chop lool


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Far away from where I am bro, but thxx for sharing... bag appeal and compact looks delicious


It was amazing till about May lol. Now its kind of losing smell and flavor. But I just keep it in bins and not the fridge or anything. And I didnt


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

*seal it....


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Looks like that you have alot of work to do, chop chop lool


I only smoke about 3 grams a day. So this will turn into bubble hash in October when I chop the girls down.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> *seal it....


 

Sorry for the flip flops lool

Also throwen aside in the corner, not closed


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> I only smoke about 3 grams a day. So this will turn into bubble hash in October when I chop the girls down.


''ONLY'' looooooooooool

I also smoke around 3 grames a day.. But bro I dont think that this is the amount that normal ppl smoke aday!!


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Not good!


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> View attachment 3734603
> 
> Sorry for the flip flops lool
> 
> Also throwen aside in the corner, not closed


Yep. Especially if you also run a business. No time for seal-a-mealing lol.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> Yep. Especially if you also run a business. No time for seal-a-mealing lol.


It sounds that you know how it works dont ya  lol.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> @HydroNito305 Any root updates or room dev?


Shortly


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> Troll punk


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3734674


Come on man plz, its peace! Over!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

Oh, God.. I grow _so baaaad.._ I dunno what I'm gonna _dooooo_! They only have a *month* *left to flower*, and they look so _horrible.
_


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Come on man plz, its peace! Over!


Alright, man. I owe you that, at least.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Nice plants ODG. I'm sure you ate tue envy of all the novice closet growers with light leaks.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Oh I see. You're a fucking tweeker. I get it now.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> Oh I see. You're a fucking tweeker. I get it now.


Well, used to be, sure. Now, I'm up 3 days straight sober. Kind of a drag.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> Nice plants ODG. I'm sure you ate tue envy of all the novice closet growers with light leaks.


ODB, lol, like Old Dirty Bastard from da Wutang Clan.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 17, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> ODB, lol, like Old Dirty Bastard from da Wutang Clan.


Oh never mind, its ODG lol, I don't know why I saw a B in the end.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

See, and he thinks I actually care what his opinion is of my grow. I think this guy wants my dick. You're gonna have to fight your mom for it.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

It was a type-o. I did it more than once. Must be channeling some Wu Tang.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

I forgive you the bad spilling Hydro  looool


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Touchscreens. Gotta love em.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

Hold up, time out. We're not in the right forum. I'm going to TnT before I piss Sunni off at me. If only so I don't give her more to do.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

I just keep laughing I think am under dope! ￼￼￼


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Pay the rent....

Baby I got your money, don't you worry!


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Loooooooooooooool you maniacs!!


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> all you guys messed this thread up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly this!! Loool


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Loool


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 17, 2016)

Guys I shake my ass now and go to work sorry! Need to prepare some girls for flowering and clone them b4 I do so. hydro keep us updated bro,
.Laters! Ceao!

Adios amigos...


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 17, 2016)

You guys have turned my thread into a Jerry Springer freak show.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> @HydroNito305 Any root updates or room dev?


Just waiting on the 2nd one from the left in the bottom row, she's the slow one.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

That's a forum for you.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Nice roots. Do you use any solution in the cloner?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> Nice roots. Do you use any solution in the cloner?


Str8 tap water sir!


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

That's awesome! I clone in soil and don't use solution. Works perfect every time.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> That's awesome! I clone in soil and don't use solution. Works perfect every time.


That's pretty cool. You should be proud.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> That's pretty cool.


Thanks. Are we not fighting now?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

Trying to clone in coco right now. Not sure how long it takes to monster crop fully.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

I think they deleted your Mad Greek Soup post


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> Thanks. Are we not fighting now?


I was never being serious. I have no real issue with you.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> I think they deleted your Mad Greek Soup post


Yeah, they did, they did. Must've been a hit, right?


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I was never being serious. I have no real issue with you.


You made a thread about me.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

But that cool. No way of telling that on this end.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> You made a thread about me.


Because I love you, MadGreek. I've always loved you. Since the moment I pressed reply.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

I expect my account will be suspended for a while anyway. I'm a bit too real for forums sometimes.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Whatever. You were starting some serious shit. Shall I quote it?


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

But hey, water under the bridge.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 17, 2016)

You're alright, man.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> You might actually have to buy a book instead of relying on the retardnet


 

https://www.uploady.com/#!/download/iJ~gh3Z1bB~/sNHCjaOI4m13v9HA


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 17, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> View attachment 3734858
> 
> https://www.uploady.com/#!/download/iJ~gh3Z1bB~/sNHCjaOI4m13v9HA


And you've read most of it about 100 times.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

I was referring to ODG. Sorry lol


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

Or maybe I wasn't. I don't remember. Anyway, that's a great book.


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

I can't even remember the book I had when I began on my own. I think it was an Ed Rosenthal book. But I grew with my dad until I moved out. So sometime around '94. I'm a salty dog.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 17, 2016)

MadGreek said:


> I was referring to ODG. Sorry lol


I know... I just thought it would be good to recommend a good book.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 17, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> And you've read most of it about 100 times.


Cover to cover!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 17, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Cover to cover!!!


Got me beat. Because there is some stuff i skipped. However mine now starts at chapter 2. Not sure what happened to chapter one......


----------



## MadGreek (Jul 17, 2016)

By the way, monster cropping, and perpetual harvest is wonderful if you're on 400 acres with no neighbors.

Once the smell doesn't go away after weeks and weeks and weeks..... Your paranoia will tell you perpetual bloom is stressful in an illegal industry.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 17, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Got me beat. Because there is some stuff i skipped. However mine now starts at chapter 2. Not sure what happened to chapter one......


Holy crap lol!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 17, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Holy crap lol!


So hows the build going?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 17, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> So hows the build going?


So far, so good, just got my 54 inch tomato cages.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 24, 2016)

Transplanted the clones to party cups last night.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 24, 2016)

That's just some _*Sweet Basil*_ that I threw in the ez cloner for my wife.


----------



## jayjay777 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hope it's going well. You should start your girls for next run very soon here. Even in a perfect environment these will take atleaet 8 weeks before you flip which is middle of September, but longer is better, I just started mine for grow after next, they'll be vegging for about 14 weeks. Just depends on your strain. I also suggest sealing garage with plastic and do scrog nets... Again don't under veg them cause your in a hurry to see bud, those extra few weeks will hurt your #s.


----------



## PotHead3 (Jul 26, 2016)

hi to the op of this. Im curious why you vent to the attic if you use ac? i would just vent to the attic if your ousides temps are accpeptable. or completely seal the room and use ac. I dont see why you would vent and use ac at the same time. sealed room need ac and co2. using a filter to vent to the attic you would also need a vent for fresh air to come in at the same time making your ac run harder but if you vent and keep your ac at 85 and outside is like 80 degrees your ac wont even turn on probably.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 28, 2016)

PotHead3 said:


> hi to the op of this. Im curious why you vent to the attic if you use ac? i would just vent to the attic if your ousides temps are accpeptable. or completely seal the room and use ac. I dont see why you would vent and use ac at the same time. sealed room need ac and co2. using a filter to vent to the attic you would also need a vent for fresh air to come in at the same time making your ac run harder but if you vent and keep your ac at 85 and outside is like 80 degrees your ac wont even turn on probably.


Carbon Filter : Can Fan : Duct : Attic = Negative Pressure

Without negative pressure the smell will get out "point blank".


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 28, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Carbon Filter : Can Fan : Duct : Attic = Negative Pressure
> 
> Without negative pressure the smell will get out "point blank".


Good point, I think the fan at minmum speed will do the trick


----------



## jayjay777 (Jul 28, 2016)

I've been growing a while n will tell you that's not the best way at all. and believe me I've tried it all. ona, ozone gen blah blah.... 

In your case your burner and AC will be on a lot more if not constantly. Your paying to cool your neighborhood imo. And a carbon filter doesn't do a 100% of the job in late flower. So your fighting yourself a lot here. 

The only way to keep out the smell is to use plastic sheeting and adhesive. run scrubbers inside room and then use the negative pressure trick on the adjacent room/hallway. That is the only way to have a larger grow in a house that you live in and not smell it. Also your furnace is your enemy! Trust me on all this. 

My basement is split up 1/2 flower, 1/4 veg and 1/4 laundry room/utility room. And this was the only way to keep smell out of the living space. My laundry room has staircase, furnace, washer, dryer, water heater, so I put the filter and fan on my dryer vent and the negative pressure did the job.

But your in a garage so it may be a little different, however that's still the best way man. But you'll see for yourself when your wife's bitching about the smell lol just pm me haha


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 29, 2016)

jayjay777 said:


> I've been growing a while n will tell you that's not the best way at all. and believe me I've tried it all. ona, ozone gen blah blah....
> 
> In your case your burner and AC will be on a lot more if not constantly. Your paying to cool your neighborhood imo. And a carbon filter doesn't do a 100% of the job in late flower. So your fighting yourself a lot here.
> 
> ...


It's how we've always done it thus far, and unless we're in the grow area with the plants, we don't smell even the slightest bit of odor. Only problem I did have once was a faulty carbon filter that was blowing all the stink outside, which was quickly replaced. So I can only speak from my own personal experiences, but this negative pressure method hasn't failed me yet, and other than the carbon filter making the vacuum, I also have another two 10 inch by 49 inch carbon filters scrubbing the room. I also have an ozone generator in the attic portion that's directly over the front porch of the house for those meddling kids that like leaving pamphlets on the front door knob so much. I also may not have used plastic sheeting and adhesive, but I sure have used caulking and silicone by the caseload in order to seal up every single hole, crack, and crevice in that garage, and I know for a fact that I can proudly state that this garage is 99.9999999% airtight, and sealed NASA style.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jul 29, 2016)

jayjay777 said:


> I've been growing a while n will tell you that's not the best way at all. and believe me I've tried it all. ona, ozone gen blah blah....
> 
> In your case your burner and AC will be on a lot more if not constantly. Your paying to cool your neighborhood imo. And a carbon filter doesn't do a 100% of the job in late flower. So your fighting yourself a lot here.
> 
> ...


Is the furnace to your house also connected to your basement? If it is then that may be the problem. In my house the furnace has nothing to do with the garage, if it wasn't for the shared attic space then my garage would be completely detached from the house.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 31, 2016)

@Greenthumbs21 
Check this thread out man..


----------



## Greenthumbs21 (Jul 31, 2016)

This is a great thread nice work!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 31, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Transplanted the clones to party cups last night.
> 
> View attachment 3740499 View attachment 3740500 View attachment 3740501 View attachment 3740502 View attachment 3740504 View attachment 3740505 View attachment 3740506 View attachment 3740507 View attachment 3740509 View attachment 3740510


Im sorry, but what were the strains again?


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Aug 1, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Im sorry, but what were the strains again?


Big Bomb by bomb seeds, @HydroNito305 choosed the mother him self..


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Aug 1, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Is the furnace to your house also connected to your basement? If it is then that may be the problem. In my house the furnace has nothing to do with the garage, if it wasn't for the shared attic space then my garage would be completely detached from the house.



Hay bro, how its going?? 
How is the ladies?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Aug 1, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Im sorry, but what were the strains again?





Bubblegum31 said:


> Thc bomb by bomb seeds, @HydroNito305 choosed the mother him self..


It's "Big Bomb", from Bomb Seeds.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Aug 1, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Hay bro, how its going??
> How is the ladies?


Everything's good bro, I'll post some pictures soon, I'm about to transplant them to the #20 Smart Pots.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Aug 1, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Everything's good bro, I'll post some pictures soon, I'm about to transplant them to the #20 Smart Pots.


Cant wait my man ..


----------



## HydroNito305 (Aug 1, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Cant wait my man ..


Me neither!


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Aug 1, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Me neither!


Hehehehe,, on fire baby  lol


----------



## Stage420 (Aug 3, 2016)

All caught up and wow on your setup.
I grow in my garage as well.
You have given me a slew of ideas and improvements I intend to steal.
Thanks bruh.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Aug 3, 2016)

Stage420 said:


> All caught up and wow on your setup.
> I grow in my garage as well.
> You have given me a slew of ideas and improvements I intend to steal.
> Thanks bruh.


You're welcome bruh, anytime...


----------



## HydroNito305 (Aug 4, 2016)

Just finished installing the carbon filter that will be making negative pressure by exhausting into the attic space of the house:


----------



## 420producer (Aug 4, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> 4 weeks


imo 1 plant a light your plants wont fill in the space completely veg a little longer or add some more plants.... my friend does a plant a light like you want and he vegges 8 week and gets great canopy coverage i think you should make the most out of that room. i dont think you will be happy with just 4 weeks it will take that long just for roots to get established . in them big ass pots. i will watch this grow, and hope the the best for your rip..


----------



## HydroNito305 (Aug 4, 2016)

420producer said:


> imo 1 plant a light your plants wont fill in the space completely veg a little longer or add some more plants.... my friend does a plant a light like you want and he vegges 8 week and gets great canopy coverage i think you should make the most out of that room. i dont think you will be happy with just 4 weeks it will take that long just for roots to get established . in them big ass pots. i will watch this grow, and hope the the best for your rip..


I might end up veging for the 8 weeks, let's how it goes.


----------



## 420producer (Aug 4, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> I might end up veging for the 8 weeks, let's how it goes.


i vegged just 4 weeks in 20 gal with 3 a light and still used some some misc 5 gal to fill in my space. .this is my lager indoor with different strains in different soil less ans coco mixes . which is a headache to feed cuz got some lock out trying to use same ph'ed solution each plant wanted a different feeding. so make sure you get the same brand or soil or coco will make it easier to get it dialed in..imo


----------



## HydroNito305 (Aug 4, 2016)

420producer said:


> i vegged just 4 weeks in 20 gal with 3 a light and still used some some misc 5 gal to fill in my space. .this is my lager indoor with different strains in different soil less ans coco mixes . which is a headache to feed cuz got some lock out trying to use same ph'ed solution each plant wanted a different feeding. so make sure you get the same brand or soil or coco will make it easier to get it dialed in..imo


Nice canopy dude, fuckin' awesome! Good job bro!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Aug 4, 2016)

420producer said:


> i vegged just 4 weeks in 20 gal with 3 a light and still used some some misc 5 gal to fill in my space. .this is my lager indoor with different strains in different soil less ans coco mixes . which is a headache to feed cuz got some lock out trying to use same ph'ed solution each plant wanted a different feeding. so make sure you get the same brand or soil or coco will make it easier to get it dialed in..imo


I transplanted them from the EZcloner to solo cups in HappyFrog soil, but when I transplant them to the 20 gallon smart pots I will be using this medium:


----------



## 420producer (Aug 4, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> I transplanted them from the EZcloner to solo cups in HappyFrog soil, but when I transplant them to the 20 gallon smart pots I will be using this medium:View attachment 3749114


thanks.yeah i think mixing my mixes slowed some down .. i lowered the ppm and raised the ph. got them in the right direction.. rents due. i have seeds popping hopefully i can find a couple of good mothers out of the sour d. and do sog in 3 gal pot veg 3 weeks and run a perpetual. and have some ready every 2 weeks ..


----------



## MeGaKiLlErMaN (Aug 4, 2016)

Nice set up! After your first harvest there make sure you check out DIY LED lights.


----------



## Peargrow (Aug 5, 2016)

Cracking room mate I use a different feeding schedule but I can confirm to the rest of the guys reading this thread that changing pot size and 1 lady per light is the way forward, I had a similar experience to you and made the same changes and do 10-15oz under 600 hps.

Can i ask though mate your pulling a hell of a lot juice and reading the first 8 pages or so i got the impression your based in the UK same as me - so what about the electricity company... is it not a concern all that juice being shifted will flag you up ?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Aug 5, 2016)

Peargrow said:


> Cracking room mate I use a different feeding schedule but I can confirm to the rest of the guys reading this thread that changing pot size and 1 lady per light is the way forward, I had a similar experience to you and made the same changes and do 10-15oz under 600 hps.
> 
> Can i ask though mate your pulling a hell of a lot juice and reading the first 8 pages or so i got the impression your based in the UK same as me - so what about the electricity company... is it not a concern all that juice being shifted will flag you up ?


Nah man I'm in the US, but no matter where you're at you can avoid any red flags and save alot of money by simply using some of these:


----------



## bravedave (Aug 5, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Nah man I'm in the US, but no matter where you're at you can avoid any red flags and save alot of money by simply using some of these:
> 
> View attachment 3750028


What is that?


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Aug 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You are wrong, 30 is too high. 21-27 centigrade.


So tired of seeing you tell everyone "they are wrong". There is more than one way to skin a cat. 

Look up sealed rooms with co2 and VPD. They are purposely running at 30-31 degrees and 65-75 humidity. Allowing the stomata to stay open and have great gas exchange, leading more co2 intake therefore larger yields. 

You speak on things you do not have knowledge on. Stop.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 5, 2016)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> So tired of seeing you tell everyone "they are wrong". There is more than one way to skin a cat.
> 
> Look up sealed rooms with co2 and VPD. They are purposely running at 30-31 degrees and 65-75 humidity. Allowing the stomata to stay open and have great gas exchange, leading more co2 intake therefore larger yields.
> 
> You speak on things you do not have knowledge on. Stop.


That's actually great information. Teach me more of that. However, that kind of humidity can attribute to bud rot if he does that during flower and the temperatures are a bit high, which you already are aware may stress or harm the plant. What I said was in caution, and wasn't incorrect. He just happens to be doing it on purpose.

Besides, this was old. Finding information now that with some strains, even 90s are fine in open air.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Aug 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> That's actually great information. Teach me more of that. However, that kind of humidity can attribute to bud rot and the temperatures are a bit high. What I said was in caution, and wasn't incorrect.


It's a simple process adapted from commercial greenhouse industry. It's allowing your plant to actually grow at full throttle as far as gas exchange goes. Look up the chart. its a relationship between temp an humidity. 

I run my veg room 88 degrees 70-75 RH lights on. 76 degrees 50-55 Rh lights off. 

This will then slower damper down to, 78 degrees 50-55 Rh lights on, 70 degrees 45-50 Rh lights off, by the end of flowering. 

I would not pull very good weight without this method.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 5, 2016)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> It's a simple process adapted from commercial greenhouse industry. It's allowing your plant to actually grow at full throttle as far as gas exchange goes. Look up the chart. its a relationship between temp an humidity.
> 
> I run my veg room 88 degrees 70-75 RH lights on. 76 degrees 50-55 Rh lights off.
> 
> ...


That's pretty awesome. I'll have to try this.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Aug 5, 2016)

bravedave said:


> What is that?


http://www.nsiindustries.com/catalog/nsiproducts/connectors/easy-tap™-insulation-piercing-connectors/ipcs4020


----------



## Peargrow (Aug 5, 2016)

Ahh sorry bro my mistake thought you were UK - however what the hell is that thing i clicked the link and still none the wiser educate me mate what is it how do you use it


----------



## bravedave (Aug 5, 2016)

Ahhh so a bypass?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Aug 5, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Ahhh so a bypass?


Yessir


----------



## duskman (Aug 5, 2016)

Nice so far


----------



## HydroNito305 (Aug 6, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Just finished installing the carbon filter that will be making negative pressure by exhausting into the attic space of the house:
> 
> View attachment 3749081 View attachment 3749082 View attachment 3749083 View attachment 3749084 View attachment 3749085 View attachment 3749086


Here it is with the duct that was missing:


----------



## duskman (Aug 6, 2016)

Cool give em a nice long veg


----------



## HydroNito305 (Aug 6, 2016)

Peargrow said:


> Ahh sorry bro my mistake thought you were UK - however what the hell is that thing i clicked the link and still none the wiser educate me mate what is it how do you use it


It's an "*Insulation Piercing Connector", *which can be used in order to conduct a simple procedure known as a "*meter bypass"*.


----------



## duskman (Aug 6, 2016)

Got pics of your babbys


----------



## HydroNito305 (Aug 6, 2016)

duskman said:


> Got pics of your babbys


I'll take some later on today.


----------



## cocoherd (Aug 6, 2016)

Wow dude, you keep this thread real. Kudos to you bro.


----------



## duskman (Aug 6, 2016)

I like the build its nice


----------



## HydroNito305 (Aug 10, 2016)

duskman said:


> Got pics of your babbys


Here ya go:


----------



## BigBudFun (Aug 11, 2016)

Awesome stuff... you put my grow tent to shame


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 11, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> *(PS)*
> I was given this feeding chart by the same person who accomplished the amazing feat stated above, please feel free to test it out, I stand behind it 100%.
> 
> Here it is again:
> View attachment 3730722


Wow some of the bottles on that chart cost a shit ton for a liter. IDK if I could commit to that feeding. Would feel like tossing a pile of fat heads in the reservoir every week.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Aug 11, 2016)

Cx2H said:


> Wow some of the bottles on that chart cost a shit ton for a liter. IDK if I could commit to that feeding. Would feel like tossing a pile of fat heads in the reservoir every week.


You gotta play to win man!


----------



## Cx2H (Aug 11, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> You gotta play to win man!


I guess. Imma watch you win first then I'm right behind you. ;-p
Like what you're doing for real though. Watching this one close. I have some 15g pots I wasn't sure about till I saw this one. Good luck! 813


----------



## HydroNito305 (Aug 11, 2016)

BigBudFun said:


> Awesome stuff... you put my grow tent to shame


Don't worry bro, you can only get better. I started out years ago with a tiny closet in a small studio apartment, if only I had pictures of that mess.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Aug 11, 2016)

Cx2H said:


> I guess. Imma watch you win first then I'm right behind you. ;-p
> Like what you're doing for real though. Watching this one close. I have some 15g pots I wasn't sure about till I saw this one. Good luck! 813


Fasho mang!!!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## cocoherd (Aug 23, 2016)

Very nice pics of the groom, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Aug 24, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> It's an "*Insulation Piercing Connector", *which can be used in order to conduct a simple procedure known as a "*meter bypass"*.


This bro!!! You need this...>>

http://www.het-alternatief.net/N_frame.html?http://www.het-alternatief.net/N_art_1320.html


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Aug 24, 2016)

EPES is responsive to measurements of energy managers... Energy companies give a signal on the cable , after which they can measure the power consumption per property / connection. Once the company will perform this measurement, the EPES will pick up this signal and shut downs all installation behind the EPES module. This allows measuring the energy then no strong capabilities and the garden will not be discovered. The EPES switches all major power consumers . Except EXHAUST !!! (optional). 
Or disable a backup system for your garden Since everything is being turned off after the EPES picks asignal...

500euro worth each penny.

Success.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Cx2H (Aug 30, 2016)

That sheet is so bright it looks like it is doing a xray of the far wall.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 2, 2016)

Cx2H said:


> That sheet is so bright it looks like it is doing a xray of the far wall.


And that's only half of the room/lights running, I'm going to keep them at 2 per light until they gain some size. Once they actually start needing more room is when I'm gonna throw each one under her very own light.


----------



## augusto1 (Sep 3, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> This bro!!! You need this...>>
> 
> http://www.het-alternatief.net/N_frame.html?http://www.het-alternatief.net/N_art_1320.html





Bubblegum31 said:


> EPES is responsive to measurements of energy managers... Energy companies give a signal on the cable , after which they can measure the power consumption per property / connection. Once the company will perform this measurement, the EPES will pick up this signal and shut downs all installation behind the EPES module. This allows measuring the energy then no strong capabilities and the garden will not be discovered. The EPES switches all major power consumers . Except EXHAUST !!! (optional).
> Or disable a backup system for your garden Since everything is being turned off after the EPES picks asignal...
> 
> 500euro worth each penny.
> ...


Do you know any place that sell this in USA?. thanks

I believe they only can do that kind of check when there is only one house connected in the transformer, in USA they use to connect 5 to 6 houses to one transformer.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 4, 2016)

Special Delivery!!! Lol


----------



## bottletoke (Sep 5, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> EPES is responsive to measurements of energy managers... Energy companies give a signal on the cable , after which they can measure the power consumption per property / connection. Once the company will perform this measurement, the EPES will pick up this signal and shut downs all installation behind the EPES module. This allows measuring the energy then no strong capabilities and the garden will not be discovered. The EPES switches all major power consumers . Except EXHAUST !!! (optional).
> Or disable a backup system for your garden Since everything is being turned off after the EPES picks asignal...
> 
> 500euro worth each penny.
> ...


This makes no sense to me unless your on a flat rate or nonmetered system. We are metered for every watt we consume so it wouldn't work here.


----------



## augusto1 (Sep 5, 2016)

bottletoke said:


> This makes no sense to me unless your on a flat rate or nonmetered system. We are metered for every watt we consume so it wouldn't work here.


It look likes you didn't understand what is the EPES for.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 5, 2016)

bottletoke said:


> This makes no sense to me unless your on a flat rate or nonmetered system. We are metered for every watt we consume so it wouldn't work here.


This is only to be used on any/all connections made onto the electricity that is being meter bypassed, so if the electric company decides to do a power reading on the power cables running into your home to check if you're stealing power, the EPES will shut the entire operation down and the only thing that will show up on the reading is the legally obtained power that you're actually paying for.


----------



## augusto1 (Sep 5, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> This is only to be used on any/all connections made onto the electricity that is being meter bypassed, so if the electric company decides to do a power reading on the power cables running into your home to check if you're stealing power, the EPES will shut the entire operation down and the only thing that will show up on the reading is the legally obtained power that you're actually paying for.


By any chance do you kow any place where to buy the EPES in USA?, but I believe if the cable going to the house is check with a clamps Meter the EPES won't be able to detect it.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 5, 2016)

augusto1 said:


> By any chance do you kow any place where to buy the EPES in USA?, but I believe if the cable going to the house is check with a clamps Meter the EPES won't be able to detect it.


Yea, I dont think it'll detect a clamp meter neither. But anyways the way that i see it, is that the EPES or similar device is unnecessary. If they're checking out your power lines it's just for confirmation that you're actually diverting unmetered power into your home, because they've already been on to you since you either blew a transformer or a meter reader guy smelled a funny odor or something. I don't think the power company is running random checks on houses across the country unless they're at the very least fulfilling a work order at a certain property.


----------



## bottletoke (Sep 6, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> This is only to be used on any/all connections made onto the electricity that is being meter bypassed, so if the electric company decides to do a power reading on the power cables running into your home to check if you're stealing power, the EPES will shut the entire operation down and the only thing that will show up on the reading is the legally obtained power that you're actually paying for.


It won't work here, if there is an unaccounted loss of consumed power they send out a tech that installs a data logger which meters every output from the distribution point (multiple clamp on meters after the transformer). Every transformer has a meter recording total current going in and every once in a while they add up all the outputs and see if everything adds up. The good thing is there are ground faults everywhere which use tons of hydro so the simple addition game doesn't add up unless they want to spend $$$ on repairing all those cables but excessive losses they look into, small amounts aren't worth it.
I'm an electrician, worked municipal hydro for 5 years as a lineman.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 6, 2016)

bottletoke said:


> It won't work here, if there is an unaccounted loss of consumed power they send out a tech that installs a data logger which meters every output from the distribution point (multiple clamp on meters after the transformer). Every transformer has a meter recording total current going in and every once in a while they add up all the outputs and see if everything adds up. The good thing is there are ground faults everywhere which use tons of hydro so the simple addition game doesn't add up unless they want to spend $$$ on repairing all those cables but excessive losses they look into, small amounts aren't worth it.
> I'm an electrician, worked municipal hydro for 5 years as a lineman.


The step down transformer at my house is one of those white bucket looking ones on top of the pole, and it looks quite old, from 1986 I believe, there is about 4 or 5 houses hooked up to it, and it doesn't have a meter. Only those newer big green box looking *"padmount-transformers"* seem to have a meter around here.


----------



## augusto1 (Sep 6, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> The step down transformer at my house is one of those white bucket looking ones on top of the pole, and it looks quite old, from 1986 I believe, there is about 4 or 5 houses hooked up to it, and it doesn't have a meter. Only those newer big green box looking *"padmount-transformers"* seem to have a meter around here.


Were exactly are those meter installed ?, I haven't seen it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 7, 2016)

augusto1 said:


> Were exactly are those meter installed ?, I haven't seen it. Thanks in advance.


Here ya go:
 
This is like what's at my house:

This is how the newer ones look:


----------



## bottletoke (Sep 8, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> The step down transformer at my house is one of those white bucket looking ones on top of the pole, and it looks quite old, from 1986 I believe, there is about 4 or 5 houses hooked up to it, and it doesn't have a meter. Only those newer big green box looking *"padmount-transformers"* seem to have a meter around here.


There will be a current transformer at the distribution point that feeds that circuit.(high voltage side).


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Sep 11, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Here ya go:
> View attachment 3774926 View attachment 3774927
> This is like what's at my house:
> View attachment 3774935
> ...



Those boxes distrbutes to more than one home.. When they make the check the EPES will disconnect everything behind it..

They will know that there is energy loss but they cant know (where) till they make checks on those boxes to know which block or houses using high amounts of power.

When they have high reading in a box, they will search all the Appartments/ homes that is being feed by this box...

If no high reading cames out of that box they will move to the next box..


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Sep 11, 2016)

augusto1 said:


> Do you know any place that sell this in USA?. thanks
> 
> I believe they only can do that kind of check when there is only one house connected in the transformer, in USA they use to connect 5 to 6 houses to one transformer.


Its no probleem..

Here each building have his own box.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 15, 2016)

They are growing with so much vigor and lush, and really thick branches. I can't wait to see how crazy heavy the buds on these gals will be!


----------



## ovo (Sep 16, 2016)

how many feet between the canopy and your lights and how many weeks of veg are you at?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 16, 2016)

ovo said:


> how many feet between the canopy and your lights and how many weeks of veg are you at?


The lights are currently hanging 6 feet off the ground, the 20 gallon smart pots are 16 inches tall, and all the plants are at around 16 inches +/- from the top of the medium. So the lights are approximately a tiny bit less than 4 feet away from the top of the plants, and everyday they inch their way up closer to the lights. They are currently in their 2nd week of the vegetative stage.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 17, 2016)

Cx2H said:


> I guess. Imma watch you win first then I'm right behind you. ;-p
> Like what you're doing for real though. Watching this one close. I have some 15g pots I wasn't sure about till I saw this one. Good luck! 813


Nailed it!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## bryangtho (Sep 24, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> View attachment 3789050


They are coming along very nice great work


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 24, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> They are coming along very nice great work


They sure are dude, thanks a lot man! I had to turn on a 3rd row of lights because I had to spread them out a little more since the leaves of all the different plants started touching each other already. So now they're under 12 1000s, I can't wait for them to grow some more so I can turn on all 16 lights and get ready to flower under the 16,000 watt light show!  These girls are definatly going to be BBWs lol


----------



## bryangtho (Sep 24, 2016)

How many weeks are you planning on veg for. I was thinking you may go 4 maybe 5 weeks


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 24, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> How many weeks are you planning on veg for. I was thinking you may go 4 maybe 5 weeks


Im thinking more like 7 or 8, for sure not less than 6. I want these bitches to get HUMONGOUS!!! I'm really looking forward to making 2 pound MONSTERS!!!


----------



## Walterwhiter (Sep 24, 2016)

Your growing a high end sports car lol $$$$$$$$$


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 24, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> Your growing a high end sports car lol $$$$$$$$$


Lol


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 24, 2016)

Took this picture just now, I swear they are growing by the hour! lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 24, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> View attachment 3789133 Took this picture just now, I swear they are growing by the hour! lol


Your scrubbing and exhausting? Plants look great man!!!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 24, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Your scrubbing and exhausting? Plants look great man!!!


Yessir! , Thanks!


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 24, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Yessir!


And co2?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 24, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> And co2?


Co2 is at a constant 1200 ppms, exhausting from the ceiling doesn't affect the co2 levels much since co2 tends to sink to the ground, I also placed the co2 burner on the farthest opposite side of the room away from the carbon filter that's exhausting.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 24, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Co2 is at a constant 1200 ppms, exhausting from the ceiling doesn't affect the co2 levels much since co2 tends to sink to the ground.


Thats weird. When my exhaust blows i can see the co2 leave the room. My exhaust is set on my environment controller on the cooling port. So if room gets a certin degrees to high the exhaust comes on co2 shuts down. Just what i do, your girls obviously love what your doing to them. Thats some great growth in 2 weeks you've gotten. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 24, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> Your growing a high end sports car lol $$$$$$$$$


   MSRP: $64,000


----------



## Cx2H (Sep 25, 2016)

They look great and bushytoo, think about the fun yet to come: 160-320 hrs of trimming unless you go mechanical.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 25, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Thats weird. When my exhaust blows i can see the co2 leave the room. My exhaust is set on my environment controller on the cooling port. So if room gets a certin degrees to high the exhaust comes on co2 shuts down. Just what i do, your girls obviously love what your doing to them. Thats some great growth in 2 weeks you've gotten. Thanks for sharing.


I probrably don't notice a decline in co2 since my exhaust is running 24/7, and my burners are hooked up to a co2 controller which monitors/controls and makes sure that the co2 levels remain constant. It might also do with the fact that I'm running 2 co2 generators, one with 4 burners and the other with 2 burners for a total of 6 propane burners, so I just might be pumping co2 into the room way faster than the carbon filter can exhaust it, who knows? I just know it's working out great!!!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 25, 2016)

Cx2H said:


> They look great and bushytoo, think about the fun yet to come: 160-320 hrs of trimming unless you go mechanical.


It can't get here soon enough!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 25, 2016)

Cx2H said:


> They look great and bushytoo, think about the fun yet to come: 160-320 hrs of trimming unless you go mechanical.


----------



## Cx2H (Sep 25, 2016)

That's some Edward Scissor Hands sheet right there. 

I can see the cord or fingers getting chopped off real quick.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 25, 2016)

Cx2H said:


> That's some Edward Scissor Hands sheet right there.
> 
> I can see the cord or fingers getting chopped off real quick.


Lol, yeah you gotta use them with caution, and not high neither, obviously, lol.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 25, 2016)

Cx2H said:


> That's some Edward Scissor Hands sheet right there.
> 
> I can see the cord or fingers getting chopped off real quick.


Here it is again:




For $60, you can't beat it.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 25, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Thats weird. When my exhaust blows i can see the co2 leave the room. My exhaust is set on my environment controller on the cooling port. So if room gets a certin degrees to high the exhaust comes on co2 shuts down. Just what i do, your girls obviously love what your doing to them. Thats some great growth in 2 weeks you've gotten. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 25, 2016)

I just set it to 1500 ppms and it went right on up there in a jiffy.


----------



## CallmeTex (Sep 25, 2016)

Wow @HydroNito305 are you going to flip once they hit 2 or 3 ring on the tomato trellis? Or take them further, are they stretchy girls? You have massive balls my friend. 

As for exhausting, why would you exhaust a sealed room? Seems like a waste of C02 and air conditioning. Could you not just run a big as carbon scrubber close to the door to prevent any smell. Just my 2 cents. 

Tex


----------



## Walterwhiter (Sep 25, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> View attachment 3789141 View attachment 3789142 View attachment 3789143 MSRP: $64,000


Hell if you do 4lbs a plant you can do his and hers!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 25, 2016)

CallmeTex said:


> Wow @HydroNito305 are you going to flip once they hit 2 or 3 ring on the tomato trellis? Or take them further, are they stretchy girls? You have massive balls my friend.
> 
> As for exhausting, why would you exhaust a sealed room? Seems like a waste of C02 and air conditioning. Could you not just run a big as carbon scrubber close to the door to prevent any smell. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Tex


With the amount of product that these girls are going to put out, it would be extremely difficult to remove 100% of the smell when they are in full flower by simply scrubbing. I need to exhaust with atleast one carbon filter to ensure that it causes negative pressure and therefore makes that vacuum effect on the grow along with the entire house, that's the only way that I've experienced zero smell before, I've done the scrubbing thing in the past and it would be ok in the beginning, but half way through the flowering period the smell would just take over. I'm in Florida, therefore, I can't afford the smell to get out of that room not even for one bit. As in for wasting A/C and Co2, it's not a big deal, I planned ahead and greatly over compensated by installing 2 seperate propane burners and 2 seperate 5 ton A/Cs, that's a total of 24,000BTUs of Co2 generation and a total of 120,000BTUs of cooling power, way over the essential amounts that are actually necesary, there were no expenses spared and no corners cut, I'm even thinking about throwing an Ozone Generator in the attic over the front porch for even more extra precaution, let see. As for when I'll flip them? I really want to veg them for 8 weeks, which would surely put them past the 3rd ring, and maybe even past the 4th ring on the tomato cage, since they're already past the 2nd ring. If they're stretchy? They all have to go through some sort of stretch as usual, but not anything too crazy since they're indica dominant. Why do you say I got massive balls? Lol, just wondering. I've always thought that anyone that goes on this risky venture has got to have some sort of balls, not just me.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 25, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> Hell if you do 4lbs a plant you can do his and hers!


Yea right! I wish! Lol


----------



## CallmeTex (Sep 25, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> With the amount of product that these girls are going to put out, it would be extremely difficult to remove 100% of the smell when they are in full flower by simply scrubbing. I need to exhaust with atleast one carbon filter to ensure that it causes negative pressure and therefore makes that vacuum effect on the grow along with the entire house, that's the only way that I've experienced zero smell before, I've done the scrubbing thing in the past and it would be ok in the beginning, but half way through the flowering period the smell would just take over. I'm in Florida, therefore, I can't afford the smell to get out of that room not even for one bit. As in for wasting A/C and Co2, it's not a big deal, I planned ahead and greatly over compensated by installing 2 seperate propane burners and 2 seperate 5 ton A/Cs, that's a total of 24,000BTUs of Co2 generation and a total of 120,000BTUs of cooling power, way over the essential amounts that are actually necesary, there were no expenses spared and no corners cut, I'm even thinking about throwing an Ozone Generator in the attic over the front porch for even more extra precaution, let see. As for when I'll flip them? I really want to veg them for 8 weeks, which would surely put them past the 3rd ring, and maybe even past the 4th ring on the tomato cage, since they're already past the 2nd ring. If they're stretchy? They all have to go through some sort of stretch as usual, but not anything too crazy since they're indica dominant. Why do you say I got massive balls? Lol, just wondering. I've always thought that anyone that goes on this risky venture has got to have some sort of balls, not just me.


Cause you're doing it big man! Learning a lot from this thread, I understand the negative pressure now. Just got so much stank with all that dank. How many times have you ran this strain Hydro?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 25, 2016)

CallmeTex said:


> Cause you're doing it big man! Learning a lot from this thread, I understand the negative pressure now. Just got so much stank with all that dank. How many times have you ran this strain Hydro?


This is my second time running with this particular strain: "Big Bomb" from the "Bomb Seeds" Company, it's their highest yielding strain. They are also the creators of the very well known strain: "THC Bomb".


----------



## bottletoke (Sep 26, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Here it is again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been trying to buy a set and the seller emailed me and said $60 gets you a set of replacement blades, the actual trimmer is $774. Are you sure your getting the full dealio?
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Bonsai-Hero-LED-Professional-Leaf-Trimmer-powered-cutter-pruner-stem-flower-/200981555173?var=&hash=item2ecb6f27e5:m:mVlYBY6lCV8U0s6hkeO1u-A&_trkparms=pageci%3A5e145aa8-83da-11e6-8b67-005056b68986%7Cparentrq%3A6633e14b1570a2a238858ac2fffd9464%7Ciid%3A2&varId=500197418747


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 26, 2016)

bottletoke said:


> I've been trying to buy a set and the seller emailed me and said $60 gets you a set of replacement blades, the actual trimmer is $774. Are you sure your getting the full dealio?
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Bonsai-Hero-LED-Professional-Leaf-Trimmer-powered-cutter-pruner-stem-flower-/200981555173?var=&hash=item2ecb6f27e5:m:mVlYBY6lCV8U0s6hkeO1u-A&_trkparms=pageci%3A5e145aa8-83da-11e6-8b67-005056b68986%7Cparentrq%3A6633e14b1570a2a238858ac2fffd9464%7Ciid%3A2&varId=500197418747


Damn bro!!!

I just checked and you're absolutely correct!!! 
What a bummer!!!

Nevertheless, although a bit expensive, it is still a very nice tool to have in ones arsenal though.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 26, 2016)

Here's a cheaper alternative that seems to do the same exact thing!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/TrimR-Matic-Trimmer-12-cuts-per-second-Bonsai-Hero-Hand-Held-Trimmer-Free-Ship-/121928677896?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D35277%26meid%3Dc50c3fd83de742eeaf4aa8235dc8b33a%26pid%3D100408%26rk%3D11%26rkt%3D22%26mehot%3Dlo%26sd%3D120988896560&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


----------



## CallmeTex (Sep 26, 2016)

http://www.trimpro.com/bud-leaf-trimmer/trimpro-unplugged
This Trim Pro unplugged looks very interesting to me.


----------



## bottletoke (Sep 26, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Here's a cheaper alternative that seems to do the same exact thing!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/TrimR-Matic-Trimmer-12-cuts-per-second-Bonsai-Hero-Hand-Held-Trimmer-Free-Ship-/121928677896?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D35277%26meid%3Dc50c3fd83de742eeaf4aa8235dc8b33a%26pid%3D100408%26rk%3D11%26rkt%3D22%26mehot%3Dlo%26sd%3D120988896560&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460



Looks good but I think I'm gonna go with the speedee trim.
Thinking about trying these home depot trimmers first, other forums are reporting great results with them. At that price its worth shot...
http://m.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-ONE-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-Grass-Shear-and-Shrubber-Battery-and-Charger-Not-Included-P2900B/206485338


----------



## bottletoke (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 26, 2016)

bottletoke said:


> Looks good but I think I'm gonna go with the speedee trim.
> Thinking about trying these home depot trimmers first, other forums are reporting great results with them. At that price its worth shot...
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-ONE-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-Grass-Shear-and-Shrubber-Battery-and-Charger-Not-Included-P2900B/206485338


That Ryobi trimmer looks like it'll do the trick, I might go get one myself! Nice find bro, thanks!


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Sep 26, 2016)

I did the same thing in my old house and it rotted the plywood under my shingles....


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 26, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> I did the same thing in my old house and it rotted the plywood under my shingles....


----------



## HydroNito305 (Sep 26, 2016)

bottletoke said:


> Looks good but I think I'm gonna go with the speedee trim.
> Thinking about trying these home depot trimmers first, other forums are reporting great results with them. At that price its worth shot...
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-ONE-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-Grass-Shear-and-Shrubber-Battery-and-Charger-Not-Included-P2900B/206485338


This one looks good too:

3.6-Volt Lithium-ion 2-in-1 Garden Shear Combo

http://thd.co/1ism8sC


----------



## bottletoke (Sep 26, 2016)

That black and decker does look good, gonna check them out and see which is smaller and lighter. I'm really wanting that speedee trimmer, looks great and I saw them demo a bunch last weekend at a cannabis convention and they are legit.


----------



## sierranevadaca (Oct 7, 2016)

What up hydronito305! Your garage and ladies are looking mighty fine. Cant wait to see some colas from that wattage. Hopefully u and friends are clear from the storm area. Best luck bro. And fuck Mathew!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 7, 2016)

sierranevadaca said:


> What up hydronito305! Your garage and ladies are looking mighty fine. Cant wait to see some colas from that wattage. Hopefully u and friends are clear from the storm area. Best luck bro. And fuck Mathew!


Yeah bro, thanks, but unfortunately I'm getting hit hard man, I'm soaked and wet standing in my driveway feeling like I might fly away at any moment. Matthew is a strong son of a bitch, but if it mantains like it is right now, then I should make it through the storm with none-to-minimal damage. I'm just praying and hoping my power doesn't go out. Fuuuuuuuuuck man!!! That would really suck ass.......


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 7, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Yeah bro, thanks, but unfortunately I'm getting hit hard man, I'm soaked and wet standing in my driveway feeling like I might fly away at any moment. Matthew is a strong son of a bitch, but if it mantains like it is right now, then I should make it through the storm with none-to-minimal damage. I'm just praying and hoping my power doesn't go out. Fuuuuuuuuuck man!!! That would really suck ass.......


----------



## sierranevadaca (Oct 7, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Yeah bro, thanks, but unfortunately I'm getting hit hard man, I'm soaked and wet standing in my driveway feeling like I might fly away at any moment. Matthew is a strong son of a bitch, but if it mantains like it is right now, then I should make it through the storm with none-to-minimal damage. I'm just praying and hoping my power doesn't go out. Fuuuuuuuuuck man!!! That would really suck ass.......


Holy shit man, sounds intense as fuck. Il be hoping the best for you and the ladies. Hopefully the power stays on and u arent forced into flower early. Il be keeping an eye on Mathew. Best luck brother! Hang in there! Ride that shit out!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 7, 2016)

sierranevadaca said:


> Holy shit man, sounds intense as fuck. Il be hoping the best for you and the ladies. Hopefully the power stays on and u arent forced into flower early. Il be keeping an eye on Mathew. Best luck brother! Hang in there! Ride that shit out!


Sure thing bro, from the start I knew I was gona have to ride this shit out, a lot of people evacuated, but I was like; Fuuuuuuuck Thaaaaaaat!!!!! I'm the type to go down with the ship, especially with this Op coming out so nice, if it went to shit now I would feel so hurt. I also have alot of animals bro, and I definately wasn't going to leave none of them behind to fend for themselves. But let's see how it goes man, I'm hoping for the best, and I'm fairly confident that everything should turn out fine.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 7, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> The edges of the attic are open around the entire house, so all the exhaust should go right outside along with most of the humidity.


Not knowing the legal situation where you are, the heat vented to the attic is undetectable during the day, but will show up on FLIR at night


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 7, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Not knowing the legal situation where you are, the heat vented to the attic is undetectable during the day, but will show up on FLIR at night


I have 10 tons of ac in there, my garage and attic are colder than the rest of the house


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 7, 2016)

So far so good, looks like we're gona be just fine over here! But poor Jacksonville and Daytona Beach! It looks like they're gona get a direct hit + a storm surge! Get to higher ground inland and stay safe people... Good luck!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 7, 2016)

#MatthewSurvivors2016


----------



## Cx2H (Oct 7, 2016)

WoW @ the plants... That multiply sheet must be working.


----------



## sierranevadaca (Oct 7, 2016)

Hell ya!!!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 10, 2016)

16,000 watts!!! Yeaaaaaaa Baby!!!


----------



## D port Growth (Oct 11, 2016)

I miss running 16 lighters... keep it tight.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 18, 2016)

Wrapped up the room in "Reflectix", This shit is awesome!!!


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 18, 2016)

Would you come clean my garage?

Wow man. Very well done!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 18, 2016)

Took me like 5 hours in order to defoliate, trim, prune, and lollipop these hoes, lol, shit bro my back is killing me!


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm sure you have something close at hand for pain relief.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 18, 2016)

TacoMac said:


> I'm sure you have something close at hand for pain relief.


Damn right!


----------



## CallmeTex (Oct 18, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> View attachment 3808109 View attachment 3808111 View attachment 3808112 View attachment 3808113 View attachment 3808115 View attachment 3808116
> Took me like 5 hours in order to defoliate, trim, prune, and lollipop these hoes, lol, shit bro my back is killing me!


Dude, you gotta get one of those rolling swivel stools. Those plants are getting monstrous


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 18, 2016)

CallmeTex said:


> Dude, you gotta get one of those rolling swivel stools. Those plants are getting monstrous


I know man! I've been thinking about getting this one for a while now:

Kobalt Work Seat
http://www.lowes.com/pd_595171-12551-TR6201K_?productId=50372674


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 18, 2016)

CallmeTex said:


> Dude, you gotta get one of those rolling swivel stools. Those plants are getting monstrous


I've been getting by sitting on milk crates, and sitting on the floor indian style whenever I really gotta stick my whole face under there lol, it's a pain in the ass! Every couple minutes of that shit I end up laying flat on the concrete floor until regaining feeling in my legs again, and after an hour of that crap it really starts to take a toll on my lower back, I swear that shit was kicking my ass today.


----------



## ovo (Oct 18, 2016)

knee pads help working in the garden


----------



## ovo (Oct 18, 2016)

they also make snap on padded swivel seats for 5 gallon buckets. I've found them in the sporting goods/ hunting section of stores.


----------



## CallmeTex (Oct 18, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> I've been getting by sitting on milk crates, and sitting on the floor indian style whenever I really gotta stick my whole face under there lol, it's a pain in the ass! Every couple minutes of that shit I end up laying flat on the concrete floor until regaining feeling in my legs again, and after an hour of that crap it really starts to take a toll on my lower back, I swear that shit was kicking my ass today.


I feel you on that man. I slipped a disk in January and I'm still not 100% in the lower back. Should pay off big time in about 10-12 weeks though huh! They look super healthy. Are you running Hydro nutes with Promix as the medium, can't remember what your running?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 18, 2016)

CallmeTex said:


> I feel you on that man. I slipped a disk in January and I'm still not 100% in the lower back. Should pay off big time in about 10-12 weeks though huh! They look super healthy. Are you running Hydro nutes with Promix as the medium, can't remember what your running?


I'm running Canna Terra with Bcuzz Hydro Mix which is just another Promix alternative. But yeah bro it should definately pay off, I can't wait! I think I might just throw another 16 lights in this bitch and double up on the profits for the next run lol.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 18, 2016)

CallmeTex said:


> I feel you on that man. I slipped a disk in January and I'm still not 100% in the lower back. Should pay off big time in about 10-12 weeks though huh! They look super healthy. Are you running Hydro nutes with Promix as the medium, can't remember what your running?


That sucks bro! A slipped disk? Shit man! How'd that happen?


----------



## CallmeTex (Oct 18, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> That sucks bro! A slipped disk? Shit man! How'd that happen?


Yea man, herniated disks are pretty common. The soft tissue around the spine, just kinda slipped out. Fucking blows, but I'm healing. I was helping move a really heavy old desk down a narrow hallway, and we had to flip the fucker upright to get it in a room. I ended up carrying all the weight with my back at the wrong angle.


----------



## CallmeTex (Oct 18, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> I'm running Canna Terra with Bcuzz Hydro Mix which is just another Promix alternative. But yeah bro it should definately pay off, I can't wait! I think I might just throw another 16 lights in this bitch and double up on the profits for the next run lol.


What??? 16 more lol


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Oct 18, 2016)

Is the reflective material what you call double bubble?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 19, 2016)

CallmeTex said:


> Yea man, herniated disks are pretty common. The soft tissue around the spine, just kinda slipped out. Fucking blows, but I'm healing. I was helping move a really heavy old desk down a narrow hallway, and we had to flip the fucker upright to get it in a room. I ended up carrying all the weight with my back at the wrong angle.


Fuck!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 19, 2016)

CallmeTex said:


> What??? 16 more lol


Lol, hell yeah! I'm not 100% sure yet, but that would be awesome!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 19, 2016)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Is the reflective material what you call double bubble?


I believe so, here's a link:

Reflectix 100-sq ft Reflective Roll Insulation (48-in W x 25-ft L)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_13358-56291-BP48025_?productId=3011906


----------



## BurnzAU (Oct 19, 2016)

Your setup is fucking killer. 

I want to do something similar during winter but first step is beefing up the electrics in my house, cant seem to find much info on this which is fair enough because alot of idiots would fry themselves haha. I would pick your brain but im in Australia so our electrics are completely different.

Keep it up man. I cant wait to see buds.


----------



## TheHempberg369 (Oct 19, 2016)

Those are pretty ladys you got going their


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 19, 2016)

TheHempberg369 said:


> Those are pretty ladys you got going their


Thanks man!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 19, 2016)

Stalk Porn ("All 16 of 'em"):


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 19, 2016)

Stalk Porn: ("continued")


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Oct 19, 2016)

Are you going to try revegging? Or just have 2 rooms, veg and flower? Everytime i have reveged it takes a couple of months for the plant to get full into veg but a bigger plant = more bud. 

With your set up id be wanting to try several setups like hanging a bare bulb down and having it shining on 4 trees at once. Have the trees on small platforms with wheels so you can turn them every few days. Get a different light direction on buds. 

Are u growing in a legal state? If not how are you getting by on the electric cost? Bet your electric is close to a 1000 every month.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Oct 19, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> I believe so, here's a link:
> 
> Reflectix 100-sq ft Reflective Roll Insulation (48-in W x 25-ft L)
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_13358-56291-BP48025_?productId=3011906



Ya its double bubble. I have it all over the shop i had built, really cuts down on the radiant heat from the tin. Problem is it also acts as an excellent faraday cage coupled with the tin. Absolutely no phone signal in the shop lol


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 20, 2016)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Are you going to try revegging? Or just have 2 rooms, veg and flower? Everytime i have reveged it takes a couple of months for the plant to get full into veg but a bigger plant = more bud.
> 
> With your set up id be wanting to try several setups like hanging a bare bulb down and having it shining on 4 trees at once. Have the trees on small platforms with wheels so you can turn them every few days. Get a different light direction on buds.
> 
> Are u growing in a legal state? If not how are you getting by on the electric cost? Bet your electric is close to a 1000 every month.


I've never tried revegging a plant, I don't think it's worth the hassle when I can just keep on cloning.

I already have my plants on rolling coasters, they are absolutely essential, especially in a grow of this caliber.

I'm am not in a legal state, and therefore I'm required to conduct a meter bypass in order to fly under the radar, my electric bill is just as that of any of my neighbors.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 20, 2016)

My current foliar feeding regimen:


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 20, 2016)

I decided to go fan crazy today:


----------



## atrumblood (Oct 20, 2016)

Good fuckin lord man. I couldn't even imagine having a grow op like this. You must be rich as all hell to be able to afford such a nice setup. What is your electricity bill like from running all those lights?


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Oct 20, 2016)

atrumblood said:


> Good fuckin lord man. I couldn't even imagine having a grow op like this. You must be rich as all hell to be able to afford such a nice setup. What is your electricity bill like from running all those lights?



Reada couple posts up on his electric bill


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 20, 2016)

atrumblood said:


> Good fuckin lord man. I couldn't even imagine having a grow op like this. You must be rich as all hell to be able to afford such a nice setup. What is your electricity bill like from running all those lights?


$0.00


----------



## atrumblood (Oct 20, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> $0.00


WTF! seriosly? I l know I am high and all but ......


----------



## wildfire97936 (Oct 21, 2016)

atrumblood said:


> WTF! seriosly? I l know I am high and all but ......


It's free if the power company doesn't know you're using it....


----------



## atrumblood (Oct 21, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> It's free if the power company doesn't know you're using it....


ooooooooh........... yep, I am too high, I missed that post. sneaky bastard any way haha


----------



## BurnzAU (Oct 22, 2016)

This thread gives me a raging hard on.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 22, 2016)

BurnzAU said:


> This thread gives me a raging hard on.


LOL!


----------



## bottletoke (Oct 22, 2016)

I never saw fans like that, they look better then your standard wallmount design.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 22, 2016)

bottletoke said:


> I never saw fans like that, they look better then your standard wallmount design.


Thank you! Thank you very much! (Elvis Voice) lol...

They're just regular "Lasko" 16 inch $20 fans from Wal-Mart, I mounted them on some Heavy Duty flag pole brackets that I got from Lowe's.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 22, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Thank you! Thank you very much! (Elvis Voice) lol...
> 
> They're just regular "Lasko" 16 inch $20 fans from Wal-Mart, I mounted them on some Heavy Duty flag pole brackets that I got from Lowe's.
> 
> ...


Brilliant idea man! I'll use this one for sure.


----------



## bottletoke (Oct 22, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Thank you! Thank you very much! (Elvis Voice) lol...
> 
> They're just regular "Lasko" 16 inch $20 fans from Wal-Mart, I mounted them on some Heavy Duty flag pole brackets that I got from Lowe's.


Another idea of yours I'm taking......and of course to take credit of when my friends see them! Lol
Now hopefully I can return the 14 wall mounts I just bought! Lol


----------



## bottletoke (Oct 26, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> My current foliar feeding regimen:
> View attachment 3809524


Why aren't you sticking to the recipe?


----------



## bryangtho (Oct 27, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> I decided to go fan crazy today:
> View attachment 3809525 View attachment 3809526 View attachment 3809527 View attachment 3809528 View attachment 3809529 View attachment 3809530 View attachment 3809531


Coming along very very nice


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Oct 27, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> I decided to go fan crazy today:
> View attachment 3809525 View attachment 3809526 View attachment 3809527 View attachment 3809528 View attachment 3809529 View attachment 3809530 View attachment 3809531


Did you say this is your garage? Looks bigger than my house and I live in a big house>


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 27, 2016)

bottletoke said:


> Why aren't you sticking to the recipe?


I am, I just decided to throw this in too.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 27, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Coming along very very nice


Thanks man!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 27, 2016)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Did you say this is your garage? Looks bigger than my house and I live in a big house>


2 car garage (20x22x8.5)


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 31, 2016)

Decided to build a plenum and run some ducting straight down the middle of the room for my 5 ton split system for a more even cooling distribution of the room, now I can keep my 5 ton heat pump off and still keep my temperature nice and even throughout the whole room using only one of the 5 ton units, fasho!!! 16,000 watts of lighting being cooled by one 60,000 BTU unit!!!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 31, 2016)

Got the roots busting out the smart pots!!! "Got Roots" lol...


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 31, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Decided to build a plenum and run some ducting straight down the middle of the room for my 5 ton split system for a more even cooling distribution of the room, now I can keep my 5 ton heat pump off and still keep my temperature nice and even throughout the whole room using only one of the 5 ton units, fasho!!! 16,000 watts of lighting being cooled by one 60,000 BTU unit!!!
> View attachment 3819410 View attachment 3819411 View attachment 3819412 View attachment 3819413 View attachment 3819415


On point that's sick dude ball out!


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 31, 2016)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Ya its double bubble. I have it all over the shop i had built, really cuts down on the radiant heat from the tin. Problem is it also acts as an excellent faraday cage coupled with the tin. Absolutely no phone signal in the shop lol


I would call that a benefit!!!


----------



## MynameisSolo (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks great get them lights lower looks like there way up there looks like your going to kill it, 


HydroNito305 said:


> Decided to build a plenum and run some ducting straight down the middle of the room for my 5 ton split system for a more even cooling distribution of the room, now I can keep my 5 ton heat pump off and still keep my temperature nice and even throughout the whole room using only one of the 5 ton units, fasho!!! 16,000 watts of lighting being cooled by one 60,000 BTU unit!!!
> View attachment 3819410 View attachment 3819411 View attachment 3819412 View attachment 3819413 View attachment 3819415


----------



## MynameisSolo (Oct 31, 2016)

Was going to ask how is the amperage in that garage you got room for more lights ??? get some 400's hanging vertical 
if you can double stack them and place them on insides for side lighting or even T5's anything cause once they start flowering there going to choke out side of plants 

If your going to kill it then DO it


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 31, 2016)

Got myself some more of those plant coasters for the back row:


----------



## rob333 (Oct 31, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Decided to build a plenum and run some ducting straight down the middle of the room for my 5 ton split system for a more even cooling distribution of the room, now I can keep my 5 ton heat pump off and still keep my temperature nice and even throughout the whole room using only one of the 5 ton units, fasho!!! 16,000 watts of lighting being cooled by one 60,000 BTU unit!!!
> View attachment 3819410 View attachment 3819411 View attachment 3819412 View attachment 3819413 View attachment 3819415


damn you could do so much better with that setup up inbox me if you want to no how to run a hole room and right


----------



## Cx2H (Oct 31, 2016)

You bring a tear to my eye. The bottom is in the house ...


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## rob333 (Oct 31, 2016)

Cx2H said:


> You bring a tear to my eye. The bottom is in the house ...


the way the grow room is setup brings a tear to my eye this dude is gunna burn his fucking house down in a ball of flames lololi can just picture him now running out of his house on fire poilce every were lolol


----------



## rob333 (Oct 31, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> View attachment 3819713 View attachment 3819714 View attachment 3819715 View attachment 3819716


id fire proof that baby bro


----------



## Cx2H (Oct 31, 2016)

Real talk though. Great setup, better work. That feed schedule is kinda on point.

Not gonna lie to ya, tried 3 of the products on that sheet I didn't already have and it's got 4 of my ladies face planting from weight on day 30 already. #grapeape


----------



## rob333 (Oct 31, 2016)

Cx2H said:


> Real talk though. Great setup, better work. That feed schedule is kinda on point.
> 
> Not gonna lie to ya, tried 3 of the products on that sheet I didn't already have and it's got 4 of my ladies face planting from weight on day 30 already. #grapeape


great setup yea right his hoods are sitting flush to the roof big no no in growing thers fucking wires everywere the outtake is made out of wood lets see this shit burn i could go on and on i am just waiting for this house to burn down and the sad thing is he takes his fucking kids in there should be taking out the fucking back and shot be4 he burns and kills his family nice work op nice work


----------



## bryangtho (Oct 31, 2016)

Well I think it all fantastic keep up the great work


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 31, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Well I think it all fantastic keep up the great work


For realz! @HydroNito305 how much you got into this magnificent garden?


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 31, 2016)

rob333 said:


> hoods are sitting flush to the roof


Theres like a foot of clearance, probably more.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 31, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Theres like a foot of clearance, probably more.


Thanks man, some people just seem to talk without knowing, but yeah there's about a foot of clearance.


----------



## Cx2H (Oct 31, 2016)

Greetings, @rob_333 I can't read what you are really saying. Is it concern of safety? Is it something else? I have seen 14-16k grows in shacks Basically that were dangerous. This ain't bad at all imo considering the newness of it hoods, could be off the ceiling a little bit but he's running 160k BTU or some sheet. No disrespect of course. What has you on one about it?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 31, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> For realz! @HydroNito305 how much you got into this magnificent garden?


Not really too much, I always get good deals on everything, there's more elbow grease than money invested.


----------



## bryangtho (Oct 31, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> For realz! @HydroNito305 how much you got into this magnificent garden?


I have been following this grow right form the start


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 31, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> I have been following this grow right form the start





HydroNito305 said:


> Not really too much, I always get good deals on everything, there's more elbow grease than money invested.


That's the way to go. had some hvac guy talkin about spending 5k worth of a for a 12×12. I wanna call bs but I don't honestly know better. I do know you can get a mini split for like 800$ like 20000btu


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 31, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> For realz! @HydroNito305 how much you got into this magnificent garden?


Equipment+Nutrients: $10,000
40% Down Payment for a Hard Cash Money Loan for House: $52,000 + Closing Cost


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 31, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> That's the way to go. had some hvac guy talkin about spending 5k worth of a for a 12×12. I wanna call bs but I don't honestly know better. I do know you can get a mini split for like 800$ like 20000btu


yeah, good luck installing that and having it run for more than a week.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 31, 2016)

rob333 said:


> great setup yea right his hoods are sitting flush to the roof big no no in growing thers fucking wires everywere the outtake is made out of wood lets see this shit burn i could go on and on i am just waiting for this house to burn down and the sad thing is he takes his fucking kids in there should be taking out the fucking back and shot be4 he burns and kills his family nice work op nice work


No danger here bro, I'm a certified electrician and I also have my HVAC certification.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 31, 2016)

12 hours of darkness officially start November 1st, 2016 @ 6 a.m.
(Day 1 of Flower)


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 31, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> 12 hours of darkness officially start November 1st, 2016 @ 6 a.m.
> (Day 1 of Flower)


You vegged out some beast bro. Excellent work man!!!!!! Best indoor plants I've ever seen!


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 31, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> No danger here bro, I'm a certified electrician and I also have my HVAC certification.





HydroNito305 said:


> No danger here bro, I'm a certified electrician and I also have my HVAC certification.


5k for a 12×12 overkill or....? I'm in a hot humid area like you. I know they have calculator's but lol how do you a count for 10k worth of lights and other shit?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 31, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> You vegged out some beast bro. Excellent work man!!!!!! Best indoor plants I've ever seen!


Thanks man that means a lot.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 31, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> 5k for a 12×12 overkill or....? I'm in a hot humid area like you. I know they have calculator's but lol how do you a count for 10k worth of lights and other shit?


?


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 31, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> ?


Nvm


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 31, 2016)

My outside dogs got into a brawl:


----------



## HydroNito305 (Oct 31, 2016)

My A/C is running superb:


----------



## rob333 (Oct 31, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> No danger here bro, I'm a certified electrician and I also have my HVAC certification.


yea lets run your hoods flush to the roof and why not bring your kids in as well


----------



## rob333 (Oct 31, 2016)

Cx2H said:


> Greetings, @rob_333 I can't read what you are really saying. Is it concern of safety? Is it something else? I have seen 14-16k grows in shacks Basically that were dangerous. This ain't bad at all imo considering the newness of it hoods, could be off the ceiling a little bit but he's running 160k BTU or some sheet. No disrespect of course. What has you on one about it?


i set up grow rooms for a living this would have to be the worst i have seen were would u like me to start i can be here all day pointing out shit


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 1, 2016)

rob333 said:


> i set up grow rooms for a living this would have to be the worst i have seen were would u like me to start i can be here all day pointing out shit


I was taught how to grow from the same people that taught CubanGrower, so save it buddy.


----------



## rob333 (Nov 1, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> I was taught how to grow from the same people that taught CubanGrower, so save it buddy.


cuban growing lol try maxium yeild mate first things first you never use wood


----------



## rob333 (Nov 1, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> I was taught how to grow from the same people that taught CubanGrower, so save it buddy.


2nd don't involve your kids in the grow room like what wanker takes there kids into a grow room


----------



## rob333 (Nov 1, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> I was taught how to grow from the same people that taught CubanGrower, so save it buddy.


would you like me to keep going ?


----------



## rob333 (Nov 1, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> I was taught how to grow from the same people that taught CubanGrower, so save it buddy.


by the looks of thing you can not keep an eye on your dogs lets see how this grow goes


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 1, 2016)

I make $75,000-$90,000 every 2 months buddy, so I know what I'm doing.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 1, 2016)

Well you've obviously never had pitbulls before.


rob333 said:


> by the looks of thing you can not keep an eye on your dogs lets see how this grow goes


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 1, 2016)

rob333 said:


> would you like me to keep going ?


So where's this AMAZING 5 star grow facility of yours that you most certainly and seemingly have, let's have a look...


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 1, 2016)

rob333 said:


> would you like me to keep going ?





rob333 said:


> by the looks of thing you can not keep an eye on your dogs lets see how this grow goes


Don't worry in 8 weeks I'll rub 30+ pounds in your face smartass, I do this shit ALL YEAR!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 1, 2016)

rob333 said:


> cuban growing lol try maxium yeild mate first things first you never use wood


I get 2+ pounds per plant, so stop preaching to the choir fool, and you don't use wood, lol! So what are houses made of buddy?


----------



## organixx325 (Nov 1, 2016)

Rob333, he already told you hes got a foot of clearance oabove the hoods, hvac certfied, and an electrician unless your gonna start pointing stuff out just be quiet, i dont come on this thread to watch some smartass think hes better than others


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 1, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> My outside dogs got into a brawl:
> View attachment 3819806 View attachment 3819807





rob333 said:


> by the looks of thing you can not keep an eye on your dogs lets see how this grow goes


I adopt sheltered and abandoned pitbulls and make them growhouse tending dogs, better than letting them meet their fate at the dog pound where they're just going to get euthanized simply because they're a misunderstood breed, some of these dogs come from a troubled past of being beaten and mistreated or used as fighting dogs, so unless you know what it's like to look after a pack of pitbulls "JUMPOFF", because I take excellent care of the entire multitude of dogs along with all pets that I own buddy!!!


----------



## Cx2H (Nov 1, 2016)

I would ignore him at this point
Look at his profile and look back few years... same sheet over and over and I can't tell what gear he's using cause it's a bunch of random sheet, lec, hps, plasma, 2 lights, 6 lights, now a room designer etc...
Get in where you fit in. People on the couch always complain about players...


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 1, 2016)

Cx2H said:


> I would ignore him at this point
> Look at his profile and look back few years... same sheet over and over and I can't tell what gear he's using cause it's a bunch of random sheet, lec, hps, plasma, 2 lights, 6 lights, now a room designer etc...
> Get in where you fit in. People on the couch always complain about players...


Str8 up!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 1, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> I adopt sheltered and abandoned pitbulls and make them growhouse tending dogs, better than letting them meet their fate at the dog pound where they're just going to get euthanized simply because they're a misunderstood breed, some of these dogs come from a troubled past of being beaten and mistreated or used as fighting dogs, so unless you know what it's like to look after a pack of pitbulls "JUMPOFF", because I take excellent care of the entire multitude of dogs along with all pets that I own buddy!!!


You can ignore people if you click on their avatar. Some people love drama.


----------



## cocoherd (Nov 2, 2016)

You're the man Hydro, keep at it bro. Thoroughly enjoy watching your show.


----------



## onkulas (Nov 2, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Got the roots busting out the smart pots!!! "Got Roots" lol...
> View attachment 3819422 View attachment 3819423 View attachment 3819426 View attachment 3819427 View attachment 3819428 View attachment 3819429 View attachment 3819430


so this is still 4 weeks of veg? )) how many weeks are they in here?
great setup and great thread!!!!
cheers


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 2, 2016)

onkulas said:


> so this is still 4 weeks of veg? )) how many weeks are they in here?
> great setup and great thread!!!!
> cheers


Nah, this is 8 weeks veg. Today is the 2nd day of flower.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 2, 2016)

cocoherd said:


> You're the man Hydro, keep at it bro. Thoroughly enjoy watching your show.


Thanks man, no doubt!


----------



## jucee (Nov 2, 2016)

I love your dogs man! I can't wait to see the harvest


----------



## bottletoke (Nov 3, 2016)

rob333 said:


> great setup yea right his hoods are sitting flush to the roof big no no in growing thers fucking wires everywere the outtake is made out of wood lets see this shit burn i could go on and on i am just waiting for this house to burn down and the sad thing is he takes his fucking kids in there should be taking out the fucking back and shot be4 he burns and kills his family nice work op nice work


If he's doing something that's soo wrong let's see what you have that is sooo right.
The proof that it's working are in those pics that are surrounded with all that wrong shit.
Just curious why you have such a hard on for Him? every second pic in this forum has something wrong or fucked up going on, can't figure out why u unleashed on a guy growing sum awesome plants with a perfect canopy and beautiful leaves?...


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 3, 2016)

bottletoke said:


> If he's doing something that's soo wrong let's see what you have that is sooo right.
> The proof that it's working are in those pics that are surrounded with all that wrong shit.
> Just curious why you have such a hard on for Him? every second pic in this forum has something wrong or fucked up going on, can't figure out why u unleashed on a guy growing sum awesome plants with a perfect canopy and beautiful leaves?...


Thanks man, but don't sweat it, some people just seek attention by speaking unknowledgeable garbage and hoping to trick the foolish and unsuspecting few into following their misdirection, only to get others to find themselves soaking in failure, probably so that he can later turn on them too and make them look like they are simply too stupid to apply the wonderful and marvelously simple information and direction that he has supplied them with. So it's like he's on a high horse, except that the horse is a "DONKEY".


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 3, 2016)

Clones:


----------



## bryangtho (Nov 3, 2016)

I had one of these cloner and still have it I get find that one little mistake and I could lose the lot. So I decided to find a better way and mate put me on to a very good way. I have done over 50 clones this way and 100% success and have not lost one of them. I do them in strait coco and just dip the end of clones in clonex they just so healthy. Its not the fastest way but I think its one of the bets. These are 3.2 weeks


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 3, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> I had one of these cloner and still have it I get find that one little mistake and I could lose the lot. So I decided to find a better way and mate put me on to a very good way. I have done over 50 clones this way and 100% success and have not lost one of them. I do them in strait coco and just dip the end of clones in clonex they just so healthy. Its not the fastest way but I think its one of the bets. These are 3.2 weeks View attachment 3821930 View attachment 3821931


Awesome!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 4, 2016)

Did some more selective pruning to bring this day to a close, I lollipopped 8 out of 16 (half the room) and now I'm exhausted! I'll do the rest of them later on today or tomorrow:


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 5, 2016)

Finished pruning and trimming the rest of the plants:


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## sierranevadaca (Nov 5, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> View attachment 3823181 View attachment 3823182


Outstanding!  Cant wait to see some flowers


----------



## organixx325 (Nov 6, 2016)

I need to get the 2nd floor tenants to give up the garage....


----------



## dew-b (Nov 6, 2016)

an other way to vent it would be to use the close dryer vent hole. the heat would look like a dryer running. plus no holes to cut.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 6, 2016)

dew-b said:


> an other way to vent it would be to use the close dryer vent hole. the heat would look like a dryer running. plus no holes to cut.


Dryer vents are only 4 inches in diameter, that might work for a small to medium sized grow tent but not for very much else.


----------



## Cx2H (Nov 6, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Dryer vents are only 4 inches in diameter, that might work for a small to medium sized grow tent but not for very much else.


Yeah, I run 8-10" ducts, plus it would look like you are washing clothes non stop, vent noise, unles you had a muffler on it. In the cold, huge steam cloud 24/7. I run out the chimney in cold zones and hot zones idk would have to get real crafty. Glades and floating nft in a cut... #theory


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 6, 2016)

Just enjoying the view:


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 8, 2016)

*Amendment 2 passed!!! Yeaaaaaaaaa!!!*


----------



## Cx2H (Nov 8, 2016)

Good!
Guess I'll come back down there and buy all the industrial space's and houses I can find and quadruple the rent and wait for the cash cow to come home.


----------



## awesomegrow420 (Nov 8, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> View attachment 3823181 View attachment 3823182


 Your bushes are beautiful my friend!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 9, 2016)

awesomegrow420 said:


> Your bushes are beautiful my friend!


Thank you very much bro!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 9, 2016)

Well... We've been Trumped, lol... Let's see how this goes...


----------



## awesomegrow420 (Nov 9, 2016)

Not to mention your a mad man for doing all this shit down here!!!


HydroNito305 said:


> Well... We've been Trumped, lol... Let's see how this goes...


Its another bush all over again.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 9, 2016)

awesomegrow420 said:


> Not to mention your a mad man for doing all this shit down here!!!


To make it ahead in life especially financially you usually have to take a risk my man, (the bigger the risk | the bigger the gain), (no pain | no gain). It really sucks how most people are sheep and don't know how to grab life by the horns and mold their own luck, or how to at least steer destiny in a more favorable direction for themselves. I feel sick just thinking about all those people working a mediocre job from 9 to 5, or working a graveyard shift for some shitty minimum wage and some crappy benefits, while the rest of the elite 1% are just stuffing their pocket's fatter with more and more trillions of dollars and euros by the minute.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 9, 2016)

Lights came on @6pm:


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 9, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Lights came on @6pm:
> View attachment 3826922 View attachment 3826923 View attachment 3826924 View attachment 3826925 View attachment 3826926 View attachment 3826927 View attachment 3826928 View attachment 3826929 View attachment 3826930 View attachment 3826931


How are the temps? Looking solid and great and all that shit!!!!! Super well done!!!!!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 9, 2016)

These plants have overgrown the crap out of these 54 inch tomato cages, lol:


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 9, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> How are the temps? Looking solid and great and all that shit!!!!! Super well done!!!!!


Thanks man! Temps are in the mid-80's for the most part while lights on with RH around 50%, when lights out temperature is 60F with 70%-80% RH


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 9, 2016)

2nd week of flower started yesterday on Tuesday the 8th:


----------



## awesomegrow420 (Nov 9, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> To make it ahead in life especially financially you usually have to take a risk my man, (the bigger the risk | the bigger the gain), (no pain | no gain). It really sucks how most people are sheep and don't know how to grab life by the horns and mold their own luck, or how to at least steer destiny in a more favorable direction for themselves. I feel sick just thinking about all those people working a mediocre job from 9 to 5, or working a graveyard shift for some shitty minimum wage and some crappy benefits, while the rest of the elite 1% are just stuffing their pocket's fatter with more and more trillions of dollars and euros by the minute.


I make $11 an hour working for Broward county with shit hours and to old to be living with my parents and my chick all under 1 roof. The only thing i got going for me is this college education shit im trying out. But hey it is what it is i dont have any funds to buy or rent my own place.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 9, 2016)

awesomegrow420 said:


> I make $11 an hour working for Broward county with shit hours and to old to be living with my parents and my chick all under 1 roof. The only thing i got going for me is this college education shit im trying out. But hey it is what it is i dont have any funds to buy or rent my own place.


Start small and work your way up, if you do it right, within 3 grows of reinvesting your money in more equipment and a bigger place, you should be making some good money bro. The sky is the limit, don't undermine nor underestimate yourself.


----------



## awesomegrow420 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yea its not so much myself thats the issue its more the people in my life not down with me growing indoor because all the bullshit they see on the news. Im just trying to have a 600w setup but nope im stuck to the backyard if that makes any logical sense. somehow growing in my backyard is better/safer then indoor? da fuck? ill take what i can get for the free living arrangement. Now my chick is just a whole different issue which im not even gonna get started on!

but yea yea waiting along out here nervously in the 954. (this bitch been flowering too long now)


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 10, 2016)

awesomegrow420 said:


> Yea its not so much myself thats the issue its more the people in my life not down with me growing indoor because all the bullshit they see on the news. Im just trying to have a 600w setup but nope im stuck to the backyard if that makes any logical sense. somehow growing in my backyard is better/safer then indoor? da fuck? ill take what i can get for the free living arrangement. Now my chick is just a whole different issue which im not even gonna get started on!
> 
> but yea yea waiting along out here nervously in the 954. (this bitch been flowering too long now)
> 
> View attachment 3827252


Yea... That bitch looks like 100% sativa, flowering must be around 12+ weeks huh? Do you know what strain it is?


----------



## awesomegrow420 (Nov 10, 2016)

Kerala Krush. 85% kerala sativa 15% skunk indica. I like sativas over indica anyday thou as far as high goes, not growing.


----------



## awesomegrow420 (Nov 10, 2016)

awesomegrow420 said:


> Kerala Krush. 85% kerala sativa 15% skunk indica. I like sativas over indica anyday thou as far as high goes, not growing.


Got some pineapple chunk planned out for next year. Also got 2 autos going right now.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 10, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I just sent that guy an apology for being rude and kinda getting pissed at him. I guess I got a little annoyed at what felt like his conscending attitude and disrespect towards me, like I couldn't grow or some shit. Sorry about the drama and pissy defensiveness.


Buddy, get over it. Leave this man alone.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice grow man.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 10, 2016)

Snafu1236 said:


> Nice grow man.


Thanks man.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 11, 2016)

11th day of flower, this was at 6pm when the lights were just turning on:


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 11, 2016)

Clones are coming along nicely:


----------



## Grizzle4:20 (Nov 13, 2016)

How the grow going looks . I got a garage I'm sealing only problem is that it shares a parking lot with coffee shop. Kinda worried about smell cause all my other grows stink up the block. Still going to to it though first time with sealed room


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 14, 2016)

The clones are exploding with roots like crazy!!!:


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 14, 2016)

I flipped on the 1st of November making today the 14th day of flower, they start their 3rd week of flower tomorrow, so far they're looking great:


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 14, 2016)

Some of these girls are really looking like 3 pounders, these plants are "HUGE", lol...


----------



## Grizzle4:20 (Nov 14, 2016)

How is your smell factor. Im interested cause like I said my grow shares parking lot with a coffee shop. People will be parking like you would park your car outside your garage. I want to be steath.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 14, 2016)

Grizzle4:20 said:


> How is your smell factor. Im interested cause like I said my grow shares parking lot with a coffee shop. People will be parking like you would park your car outside your garage. I want to be steath.


So far, as long as the carbon filters are on and running, it's completely undetectable, even putting your nose right up to the flower sites you still smell nothing, unless you have a freakishly strong sense of smell.

But I'm only 14 days into flower and and the bud sites are only beginning to form, so it wont be until around weeks 6 and beyond that the smell will be at full throttle.

Right now I have (2 out of 3) carbon filters running, an 8"x40" chained to the ceiling that's EXHAUSTING the air in the room causing NEGATIVE PRESSURE, and a 10"x40" just free standing by an exterior door SCRUBBING the room.

If the stank gets bad, I still have another 8"x40" carbon filter brand new in the box that I'll just put in a corner somewhere, which means I'll have 3 carbon filters running, 1 exhausting, and 2 scrubbing.

If all that doesn't control the smell... well then damn... IDK..., I've thought about getting into ONA Gel, and Ozone Generators, but for right now I'm not planning on getting into all that, maybe for the next run.

So let's see, I'll keep you posted buddy.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 16, 2016)

It's PARTY cup time!!! WOOHOO!!!:


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Nov 16, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> I flipped on the 1st of November making today the 14th day of flower, they start their 3rd week of flower tomorrow, so far they're looking great:
> View attachment 3830472 View attachment 3830473 View attachment 3830474 View attachment 3830475


Damn it just gets better and better. Awesome stuff man.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 16, 2016)

VenomGrower6990 said:


> Damn it just gets better and better. Awesome stuff man.


Thanks man!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 16, 2016)

Anybody know if this trimmer is any good?

I believe it's called: "Trim Reaper"

https://www.ebay.com/itm/350690101245


----------



## bryangtho (Nov 16, 2016)

I have a trim pro they are really good


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 16, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> I have a trim pro they are really good


That's the one I've had my eye on:


----------



## bryangtho (Nov 16, 2016)

They are a great machine it just makes it so mush faster. If it takes you 4 hours to do one plant by hand you can do it in one hour with the trimpro easy


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 16, 2016)

@Early AM before light's out:


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 16, 2016)

Some Random Flower Shots:


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 16, 2016)

Just now before lights on:


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Nov 16, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Just now before lights on:
> View attachment 3832447 View attachment 3832448


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 16, 2016)

Water day:


----------



## augusto1 (Nov 25, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> It's PARTY cup time!!! WOOHOO!!!:
> View attachment 3832025 View attachment 3832031 View attachment 3832032 View attachment 3832033 View attachment 3832034 View attachment 3832035 View attachment 3832036 View attachment 3832037 View attachment 3832038 View attachment 3832039


What do you used in the water to make them rooting ? Thanks


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 26, 2016)

augusto1 said:


> What do you used in the water to make them rooting ? Thanks


I usually don't put anything in the water itself although sometimes I might add a little bit of "SuperThrive", if you want to use something that actually works pretty good, you can try out "Clonex Cloning Solution". But I usually just get tap water and PH it to 6.0, I then dip the cuttings in any type of rooting hormone that I may have laying around, and then straight into the cloner they go. I've also rooted out clones in the past without using any rooting products, just water straight out of the tap into the rez without even PH'ing it, and without dipping the cuttings in anything, so if you want to keep it that simple you can.

Here's two of the rooting hormone products that I've been using lately:

 

This other stuff keeps your cloner clean but I haven't had any need for it so far, and therefore haven't got around to using it, but if you're having a tough time with slime or sludge I'm sure this product can help:



I only transplanted the clones that were in the 32 site EZ-Cloner since I coincidentally had only 32 party cups left, the clones in the 16 site EZ-Cloner are still in there, and they have faded quite a bit due to the obvious lack of nutrients, but nonetheless they have continued to develop a strong and healthy root structure:

 

Here's the 32 that we're transplanted to the party cups about a week and a half ago, actually 10 days ago:


----------



## Cx2H (Nov 27, 2016)

Looking good. I add little Kelp and 1/8 dose of nutes in mine, no fade. They are mature and hungry when they sprout.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 27, 2016)

Cx2H said:


> Looking good. I add little Kelp and 1/8 dose of nutes in mine, no fade. They are mature and hungry when they sprout.


I add kelp, cal-mag, superthrive, plus a full dose of the veg recipe on my feeding chart, but I do it when they go into the party cups, when they're in the EZ-Cloner I just let them have pure water.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 27, 2016)

Here's some pictures I just snapped, Enjoy!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## bryangtho (Nov 27, 2016)

Wow they are coming along very nice


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 27, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Wow they are coming along very nice


Thanks bro, they're still not even done with week 4, today they finished they're 25th or 26th day of flower... Not sure which, they flipped on November 1st @ 6am, but either way yeah man they're coming along great.


----------



## bryangtho (Nov 27, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Thanks bro, they're still not even done with week 4, today they finished they're 25th or 26th day of flower... Not sure which, they flipped on November 1st @ 6am, but either way yeah man they're coming along great.


Yes have to give credit when credit due looking great. Will probably pull mine in the next week


----------



## fullauto (Nov 27, 2016)

Amazing! Your very own jungle of bud!!


----------



## 806KING (Nov 27, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> View attachment 3840168 View attachment 3840169 View attachment 3840170 View attachment 3840171 View attachment 3840172 View attachment 3840173 View attachment 3840174 View attachment 3840175 View attachment 3840176 View attachment 3840177


Damn bro they are looking good as hell props


----------



## Cx2H (Nov 27, 2016)

Well its official, finished a cycle with a modified version of your feed schedule and results were there. Every plant face planted at some point from weight gain. Quality is on point taste is great. This is an in house known winner and it's noticeable difference on finished product.

Was fire before but it stacked better from the massive P loads, like 25% up. Only issue I had is a few started fading at 27_31 days from low N, hit them with sea bird guano tea.

So maybe if I had run full lineup of sched wouldn't of had fade. Cause some of that sheet cost a grip for it and the Power company's cut is cutting all the meat off the bone. 

I'll keep a couple but cannas line is out now for 10$ a key of maxibloom.

Only fair to leave my results after you left the chart out. ;-p
#reposadodidit


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 27, 2016)

Cx2H said:


> Well its official, finished a cycle with a modified version of your feed schedule and results were there. Every plant face planted at some point from weight gain. Quality is on point taste is great. This is an in house known winner and it's noticeable difference on finished product.
> 
> Was fire before but it stacked better from the massive P loads, like 25% up. Only issue I had is a few started fading at 27_31 days from low N, hit them with sea bird guano tea.
> 
> ...


I'm happy to hear that man, good fucking job bro! 

Did you use those 15 gallon pots that you had laying around?

Got any pics?

What was your setup?

What did you yield?


----------



## bottletoke (Nov 29, 2016)

Cx2H said:


> Well its official, finished a cycle with a modified version of your feed schedule and results were there. Every plant face planted at some point from weight gain. Quality is on point taste is great. This is an in house known winner and it's noticeable difference on finished product.
> 
> Was fire before but it stacked better from the massive P loads, like 25% up. Only issue I had is a few started fading at 27_31 days from low N, hit them with sea bird guano tea.
> 
> ...


I'm doing the full recipe now, currently in 2nd week veg, just getting over a grow delay because my first time growing in coco didn't take off as planned but I'm sure it'll bounce back in no time. Running 2 rooms, each room is under 6x1000w gavitas. Took them out from my 315w lec veg room and I'm now vegging under the gavitas.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 29, 2016)

Week 5 has commenced:


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 29, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Week 5 has commenced:
> View attachment 3842128 View attachment 3842130 View attachment 3842132 View attachment 3842133 View attachment 3842134 View attachment 3842135 View attachment 3842136 View attachment 3842137 View attachment 3842139 View attachment 3842140


My god.......... Fucking gorgeous. Are you still going to machine trim?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 29, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> My god.......... Fucking gorgeous. Are you still going to machine trim?


I'm going to do the BIG colas by hand and machine trim all of the smaller buds, I think I'm going to go with the "TrimPro Rotor with Workstation", it's around $1500 right now.


----------



## sierranevadaca (Nov 29, 2016)

Looks outstanding  Blowing it up in there!


----------



## bryangtho (Nov 29, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> I'm going to do the BIG colas by hand and machine trim all of the smaller buds, I think I'm going to go with the "TrimPro Rotor with Workstation", it's around $1500 right now.


Yes they are a good machine over here I payed $2800 for mine


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 29, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Yes they are a good machine over here I payed $2800 for mine


How long ago did you purchase it?


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 29, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Week 5 has commenced:
> View attachment 3842128 View attachment 3842130 View attachment 3842132 View attachment 3842133 View attachment 3842134 View attachment 3842135 View attachment 3842136 View attachment 3842137 View attachment 3842139 View attachment 3842140


how many watts in there???


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 29, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> how many watts in there???


(16) 1000 watt HPS lights (16,000 watts total), 16 plants in 20 gallon Smart Pots, 1 plant per light.


----------



## bryangtho (Nov 29, 2016)

About a year ago. But when I got mine I got it home and put it to work. It worked for 2or3 min and started to get slower and slower. And then it stoped so I ring up the shop were I got it from. So I run it back down there they replace it and they find that the motor in it was a usa with Australia fittings.


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 29, 2016)

what happens with the buds on the inside of the plants, looks like a third of the yield never see much light do you harvest in stages or turn all the lowers into shatter and stuff^^? impressive non the less.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 29, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> what happens with the buds on the inside of the plants, looks like a third of the yield never see much light do you harvest in stages or turn all the lowers into shatter and stuff^^? impressive non the less.


There is so much light in this room that the penetration is incredible, the pictures don't do it justice, it's basically an outdoor grow brought indoors, however, nevertheless, I still trim and prune off anything that looks like it'll just make larfy and fluffy material, mostly just a few of the branches all the way at the bottom of the plants, I also do some thinning of the plants interiors basically shaping them into giant spheres of buds. At harvest I end up with very, very, very few buds that aren't bag worthy, for example, out of 32 pounds I'll sell 30 and keep the extra 2 pounds of "not as appealing" buds for myself.


----------



## bryangtho (Nov 29, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> There is so much light in this room that the pentreation is incredible, the pictures don't do it justice, it's basically an outdoor grow brought indoors, however, nevertheless, I still trim and prune off anything that looks like it'll just make larfy and fluffy material, mostly just a few of the branches all the way at the bottom of the plants, I also do some thinning of the plants interiors basically shaping them into giant spheres of buds. At harvest I end up with very, very, very few buds that aren't bag worthy, for example, out of 32 pounds I'll sell 30 and keep the extra 2 pounds of "not as appealing" buds for myself.


You will find with the pro trimmer the smaller bud look a lot better


----------



## HydroNito305 (Nov 30, 2016)

bottletoke said:


> I'm doing the full recipe now, currently in 2nd week veg, just getting over a grow delay because my first time growing in coco didn't take off as planned but I'm sure it'll bounce back in no time. Running 2 rooms, each room is under 6x1000w gavitas. Took them out from my 315w lec veg room and I'm now vegging under the gavitas.


I just saw your messages bro, my bad, hit me up man!


----------



## GhostOfCastro (Dec 3, 2016)

Each light is covering how many square feet? How are you feeling about not air-cooling? You feel the room is brighter than hooded setups? You feel you could have maybe let them veg a little more? You plan to get 2 bows a lamp right? Throw some eye hooks in the wall around the garage and make a trellis/net to help everything stay up, cages are narrow. Looking good!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 5, 2016)

GhostOfCastro said:


> Each light is covering how many square feet? How are you feeling about not air-cooling? You feel the room is brighter than hooded setups? You feel you could have maybe let them veg a little more? You plan to get 2 bows a lamp right? Throw some eye hooks in the wall around the garage and make a trellis/net to help everything stay up, cages are narrow. Looking good!


"GhostOfCastro" lol, are you Cuban? I'm Cuban! 

All the lights are spaced out at 48 inch centers from each other, so each light, along with it's very own assigned plant, has it's own corresponding and allocated space of 4 feet by 4 feet, or 16 square feet.

Yes I do feel the room is brighter than with hooded setups, plus you don't have to deal with all the crazy amount of ducting and hole drilling that it would require to vent 16 light hoods.

I don't think I could've extended the veg time any longer, this 2 car garage is jam packed with only *16 plants*!!! They are all touching each other, I would've vegged any longer and they wouldn't fit in here.

Yes I do plan on getting 2+ per plant / per light.

For this setup I'm not using nets because I move the plants around on rolling coasters for maintenance, relocation, and watering/feeding purposes, since this setup is currently being hand watered and hand fed, it would make it extremely difficult to move around in this jungle of buds with any trellis netting in the way.

But yea man, much thanks for the compliment, and holla at me if you have anymore questions.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 5, 2016)

Took these pictures yesterday before lights out:


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 5, 2016)

These were also taken yesterday:


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 5, 2016)

Tomorrow which is Tuesday, December the 6th, will be the start of their 6th week of flower. (34th-35th day of flower)

This is a 8-10 week strain, if I happen to flower for the full 10 weeks then they'll be chopped down on Tuesday, January 10th, 2017

Completion: (70-71 days of flower.)


----------



## fullauto (Dec 5, 2016)

Amazing! Now I can see how you can get lost in your own garage! Aloooooot of work there and more to come when its trim time but oh so worth it!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 5, 2016)

fullauto said:


> Amazing! Now I can see how you can get lost in your own garage! Aloooooot of work there and more to come when its trim time but oh so worth it!


Oh yeah man! Totally worth it!


----------



## GrandeVerde (Dec 5, 2016)

New to the site and just read through the whole 32 pages in a sitting. I am tripping knowing that jungle is somewhere close by. Super impressive. Look forward to watching the home stretch.


----------



## Uberknot (Dec 5, 2016)

That is insane........Does it run of it's own generator source so no power trail?


----------



## Oliver_Wendell_Douglas (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice if you visioned that B4 U started Bravo Bravo
Very Very well done


----------



## GhostOfCastro (Dec 5, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> "GhostOfCastro" lol, are you Cuban? I'm Cuban!
> 
> All the lights are spaced out at 48 inch centers from each other, so each light, along with it's very own assigned plant, has it's own corresponding and allocated space of 4 feet by 4 feet, or 16 square feet.
> 
> ...


Acere, looks really good! Their on wheels that's right. Thanks

Actually can't send you a private message. I wanted to know more about the jump. Specific questions as I've worked with one before.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 5, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> That is insane........Does it run of it's own generator source so no power trail?


No sir, meter bypass, very illegal.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 5, 2016)

GhostOfCastro said:


> Acere, looks really good! Their on wheels that's right. Thanks
> 
> Actually can't send you a private message. I wanted to know more about the jump. Specific questions as I've worked with one before.


You can't send me a private message? How come? Is it my settings?

When you say "the jump" your talking about "la corriente" right?

I'm here to help, so let me know whatever questions you got.

¡Dale consorte!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 5, 2016)

Oliver_Wendell_Douglas said:


> Nice if you visioned that B4 U started Bravo Bravo
> Very Very well done


Thanks bro!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 5, 2016)

GrandeVerde said:


> New to the site and just read through the whole 32 pages in a sitting. I am tripping knowing that jungle is somewhere close by. Super impressive. Look forward to watching the home stretch.


Where you by?


----------



## GrandeVerde (Dec 5, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Where you by?


Moved to the Melbourne area last year. From Colorado  I saw that you were affected by Matthew, so I'm guessing we at least share the same coast.


----------



## GhostOfCastro (Dec 5, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> You can't send me a private message? How come? Is it my settings?
> 
> When you say "the jump" your talking about "la corriente" right?
> 
> ...


Not sure why I don't see a send message button on your profile or on this thread. 

I've done a jump from the same type of transformer as you. What is the thing you tap and split with and what rating is it supposed to be? Also these new meters do they record when you disconnect them? I love the idea of no more air-cooled hoods. What are you using to calculate your requirements for AC size?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 5, 2016)

GhostOfCastro said:


> Not sure why I don't see a send message button on your profile or on this thread.
> 
> I've done a jump from the same type of transformer as you. What is the thing you tap and split with and what rating is it supposed to be? Also these new meters do they record when you disconnect them? I love the idea of no more air-cooled hoods. What are you using to calculate your requirements for AC size?


Don't ever touch or disconnect the meter! It does record and send the power company a signal that it has been tampered with. There's never any need to mess with the meter, the power is tapped from the service entrance cables before the meter with a set of instruments known as "Insulation Piercing Connectors" aka "Los Perros".

As for A/C, I'm using a 5 ton or 60,000BTU "Goodman". A 5 ton is supposed to be able to handle 15 1000 watt bare bulbs along with the rest of the equipment in the room, including a Co2 burner and all. I'm currently running 16 1000 watt bare bulbs, so I'm actually one over the supposed limit, and the A/C is still handling it like a champ.

But if you want a rule of thumb to abide by, then it's usually suggested to get at the very least 4000 BTU of cooling power for every 1000 watts of lighting.


----------



## Grizzle4:20 (Dec 5, 2016)

How's your smell factor now? Can you smell it outside your garage?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 6, 2016)

Grizzle4:20 said:


> How's your smell factor now? Can you smell it outside your garage?


No sir, not as of yet, hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## GhostOfCastro (Dec 6, 2016)

Los Perros! My ninja! Dude, walk into Kilowattz and ask for a "perro" they look at you like you're about to drop a baby off the counter. I know the whole safety routine. Insulated boots and gloves. I didn't know the name in English. Do those "Insulation Piercing Connector" only work with above ground transformers or is it the same regardless of transformer type (big green box w underground wire)? Are they rated for certain amount of power?

Yea so is that AC running full time??

As long as you keep negative pressure in the room smell should be contained. Worst case you cut a hole in the roof put a fresh can scrubber pulling air into the attic and a ozone generator in the attic. If you smell ozone outside you are over doing it but better than that knock. 

Dale macho que tu puedes!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 6, 2016)

GhostOfCastro said:


> Los Perros! My ninja! Dude, walk into Kilowattz and ask for a "perro" they look at you like you're about to drop a baby off the counter. I know the whole safety routine. Insulated boots and gloves. I didn't know the name in English. Do those "Insulation Piercing Connector" only work with above ground transformers or is it the same regardless of transformer type (big green box w underground wire)? Are they rated for certain amount of power?
> 
> Yea so is that AC running full time??
> 
> ...


Lol, I've gotten them there before...

All those "step down transformers" function the same, forget about power ratings, those connectors go according to wire gauge size, which is usually 2/0 what you'll find at a regular 200 amp residential service entrance.

They're supposed to be only used for above ground applications, unless they're the water proof ones which are called "Underground Insulation Piercing Connectors" (Those are pricier.), but I got my good ol' regular above ground ones buried underground, wrapped in 100 pounds of Saran Wrap, electrical tape, liquid tape, and then over wrapped with a heavy duty black trash bag, and then wrapped with duct tape, so yea water proofed Cuban style lol...

I did that shit with no gloves, no nothing, just straight up "Pepe Pinguo Style" lol, fíjate que yo creo que hasta la tierra todavía estaba mojada de una llovisna de el día anterior... pa la pinga, lmao!

The A/C is running as long as the lights are on.

I already have negative pressure, I have an 8 inch can fan and filter chained to the ceiling blowing through a duct that goes in through an opening that I made in the ceiling going into the attic, but the ducting continues all the way up into an exhaust port that I installed on the roof, so it goes straight outside so no worries about any smell build up or mold in the attic.

I thought about doing the ozone thing until I decided it would be better to just run the exhaust of the carbon filter straight outside.


----------



## GhostOfCastro (Dec 6, 2016)

You can make a box out of insulation board in the attic put the ozone gen in it. Connect the scrubber on one end, then back up to the roof exhaust. You can put that shit on a timer or 24/7.

To anyone reading this that is going to try some wild motherfucker cowboy shit, wear your boots and gloves make sure everything is dry! Nito gave me goosebumps. Cojonudo, lol!


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 6, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Lol, I've gotten them there before...
> 
> All those "step down transformers" function the same, forget about power ratings, those connectors go according to wire gauge size, which is usually 2/0 what you'll find at a regular 200 amp residential service entrance.
> 
> ...


your killing it dude hope ya make it to the finnish line,


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 6, 2016)

GhostOfCastro said:


> You can make a box out of insulation board in the attic put the ozone gen in it. Connect the scrubber on one end, then back up to the roof exhaust. You can put that shit on a timer or 24/7.
> 
> To anyone reading this that is going to try some wild motherfucker cowboy shit, wear your boots and gloves make sure everything is dry! Nito gave me goosebumps. Cojonudo, lol!


Lol


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 6, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> your killing it dude hope ya make it to the finnish line,


Thanks bro!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 7, 2016)

nxsov180db said:


> How long have you gotten away with that? You must not have smart transformers where you are I take it?


At multiple grow sites for years with no complications, thank god.

No we do not have smart transformers, but we do have smart meters.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 8, 2016)

nxsov180db said:


> Nice! So the power company never catches on to the loss in power? I know transformers themselves lose power as they convert it to low voltage so the power company is always going to have some loss..


Exactly!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 9, 2016)

I wonder how the power company checks for losses in power? Maybe, you would see a crew of linemen checking the transformers. If all the transformers check out, what do they do next, start checking for shorts?
I'm sure whatever the problem might be, it would take them days to act on it, giving someone ample time to disconnect and move on.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 9, 2016)

nxsov180db said:


> Well they will always have losses in power, Transformers lose power when stepping down voltage to your house. And what about street lights? I always see them connected with no meter, That's a lot of un-metered power being used alone...


...and don't forget, that every street lamp is a HPS grow light.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 10, 2016)

nxsov180db said:


> haha I know!! every once in a while as I drive down the road at night I imagine having like a 4x4 tray hanging from each street lamp lol


lol, yeah right!... That would be ridiculously awesome!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 10, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> ...and don't forget, that every street lamp is a HPS grow light.


You guys havn't changed over to led, lol?
We still have a bunch of hps street lamps but they've been switching them out for awhile and all the new lights are led.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 14, 2016)

Week 7, Day 2:


----------



## bryangtho (Dec 14, 2016)

High quality grow very nice. WELL DONE


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 14, 2016)

The clones for the next round are looking great:


----------



## GrandeVerde (Dec 16, 2016)

Sickness


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 17, 2016)

GrandeVerde said:


> Sickness


Thanks bro, glad you like it.


----------



## giantsfan24 (Dec 18, 2016)

Omgosh I'd hate to trim that lol! Great looking grow!


----------



## Davmalk (Dec 18, 2016)

Damn dude that’s awesome looking.


----------



## GhostOfCastro (Dec 19, 2016)

Update acere


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 19, 2016)

GhostOfCastro said:


> Update acere


Lol, tranquilo compadre, ya voy...


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 19, 2016)

Well I finally chopped them down today, and quick dried everything using about 4 separate microwaves, and the final dry weight was a grand total of 7.92 pounds, this was the best grow *EVER!!!!!!!* 

Now I can go convert all of the profits into some freebase, and get cracked out for a few days, in a dirt cheap, weekly rate, and prostitute infested motel room, *YEAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!! 

 *


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 19, 2016)

I took these pictures yesterday morning during lights off:


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 19, 2016)

I just took these a few minutes ago:

Week 8, Day 1:


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## bottletoke (Dec 20, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Well I finally chopped them down today, and quick dried everything using about 4 separate microwaves, and the final dry weight was a grand total of 7.92 pounds, this was the best grow *EVER!!!!!!!*
> 
> Now I can go convert all of the profits into some freebase, and get cracked out for a few days, in a dirt cheap, weekly rate, and prostitute infested motel room, *YEAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3857510 *


I believed the 7.92lbs comment lol. I was freaking out thinking what the fuck am I gonna do now, I can't deal with a shit yield right now lol!
(Just so anyone wants to understand the humor I've been following the recipe with a result of 1lb/plant min but aiming for 2+)


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 20, 2016)

bottletoke said:


> I believed the 7.92lbs comment lol. I was freaking out thinking what the fuck am I gonna do now, I can't deal with a shit yield right now lol!
> (Just so anyone wants to understand the humor I've been following the recipe with a result of 1lb/plant min but aiming for 2+)


Haha, gotcha! Lol...


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 20, 2016)

Here's some more pics I just took right now:


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 20, 2016)

There's big buds hanging all over the place, and they are stupid heavy.

They are also very dense and rock hard, these plants have produced very solid bud formations, they literally feel like boulders to the touch, if I was to grab a stone sized bud and launch it at someone's head it would definitely hurt, might even head crack them lol...

Most of this past week I've been tying huge buds, and entire branches to the tomato cages, so that they'll stay up, some have gotten so heavy that they've almost reached the floor, lol...


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 20, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> There's big buds hanging all over the place, and they are stupid heavy.
> 
> They are also very dense and rock hard, these plants have produced very solid bud formations, they literally feel like boulders to the touch, if I was to grab a stone sized bud and launch it at someone's head it would definitely hurt, might even head crack them lol...
> 
> Most of this past week I've been tying huge buds, and entire branches to the tomato cages, so that they'll stay up, some have gotten so heavy that they've almost reached the floor, lol...


very nice, u scared me when I read u chopped for crack LOL


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 20, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> There's big buds hanging all over the place, and they are stupid heavy.
> 
> They are also very dense and rock hard, these plants have produced very solid bud formations, they literally feel like boulders to the touch, if I was to grab a stone sized bud and launch it at someone's head it would definitely hurt, might even head crack them lol...
> 
> Most of this past week I've been tying huge buds, and entire branches to the tomato cages, so that they'll stay up, some have gotten so heavy that they've almost reached the floor, lol...



Nice plants. 

Is that a MAYTAG washing machine ?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 20, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> very nice, u scared me when I read u chopped for crack LOL


Lol


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 20, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Nice plants.
> 
> Is that a MAYTAG washing machine ?


Nah man...

It's those new LG ones...


----------



## ricky6991 (Dec 20, 2016)

Just get scrog nets a cut small an drape of plant. One side will hold the other. Late now though haha almost done


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 20, 2016)

ricky6991 said:


> Just get scrog nets a cut small an drape of plant. One side will hold the other. Late now though haha almost done


Yeah that's a good idea, I've seen that done on outdoor grows.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 20, 2016)

Feeding time:


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 20, 2016)

For those of you, who are not running coco, but instead are in soil, or preferably in a soilless substrate like ProMix, SunShine Mix#4, B'cuzz HydroMix HP, or etc. well then this feeding chart is for you, here ya go:


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 20, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> For those of you, who are not running coco, but instead are in soil, or even a soilless substrate like ProMix, SunShine Mix#4, B'cuzz HydroMix HP, or etc. well then this feeding chart is for you, here ya go:
> View attachment 3858278


If any of y'all are doing something smaller, and need this chart reduced to a "per 1 gallon" recipe, let me know and I'll make it for you.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 22, 2016)

giantsfan24 said:


> Omgosh I'd hate to trim that lol! Great looking grow!


I'm going to do the large colas by hand, but I'm getting a "TrimPro Rotor" to do all the (small-medium) buds, if not it would take ages to clip all that.


----------



## GhostOfCastro (Dec 24, 2016)

Oye pinguo! Feliz Navidad, mucha prosperidad y mucha salud! Cheers bro.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 25, 2016)

GhostOfCastro said:


> Oye pinguo! Feliz Navidad, mucha prosperidad y mucha salud! Cheers bro.


¡Vayaaaaa! ¡Apareció un perdió, lol! ¡Muchísimas gracias y igualmente pipo! ¡Feliz Navidad y Feliz Año Nuevo! ¡Que el 2017 nos traiga mucha prosperidad, pero sobretodo que nos traiga bastante billeteeeee! ¡Hechaaaaa! ¡Daleeeee! lol!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 27, 2016)

Well it's Tuesday already, so I guess that makes today "Week 9: Day 1"


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 27, 2016)

A long over due vacation is coming real soon... ahhh...  I Can't wait!


----------



## bryangtho (Dec 27, 2016)

Beautiful they look done to me or must be very close


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 27, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Beautiful they look done to me or must be very close


She's an 8 to 10 week strain, most of the mid to lower buds are done but the really big ones on top are still swelling.

So for sure I'm going to give them at least another week, which means that they'll be done after a full 9 weeks of flower.

I'm not sure if they'll get the 10 full weeks this time, but we'll see when I get there, best case scenario I'll chop in 7 days from today, worst case scenario I'll chop in 14 days from today.

For right now I just have to remain extremely vigilant for any mold since the last 2 weeks are the most risky and critical.

I'm going to cutdown on the amount of water I give them, they were each getting 6 gallons of water every other day, but from now on I'm going to water each plant 3 gallons of water every 3 days, from now until the chop, in order to reduce the amount of humidity that's introduced into the grow space by as much as I possible can.

It's so hard trying to keep the relative humidity below 50%, especially during the "lights off" periods that the A/C barely turns on, It's such a pain in the ass.


----------



## bryangtho (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes mold a bitch I try to pump as air in to room as I can. But been a very cold spring and the start of summer was much better but starting to warm up now. As I got a very small amount of mold last grow. Your grow would be one of the best I have seen well done


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 27, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Yes mold a bitch I try to pump as air in to room as I can. But been a very cold spring and the start of summer was much better but starting to warm up now. As I got a very small amount of mold last grow. Your grow would be one of the best I have seen well done


You got the "white cotton looking" mold, or did you get "the full blown brown shit" mold? Lol


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## bryangtho (Dec 27, 2016)

Full blown brown shit Lol but just on about 4 or 5 buds in total. This was one of them in the middle just one bud so pretty lucky


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 27, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Full blown brown shit Lol but just on about 4 or 5 buds in total. This was one of them in the middle just one bud so pretty lucky View attachment 3861991


So far I got one plant with one bud that's starting to get that "white cotton" shit, I gotta keep a close eye on this shit now:


----------



## bryangtho (Dec 27, 2016)

I've never had that before. Hey seen that you got a new trimpro they are a good machine. I just use mine just for the smaller buds and do all the bigger ones by hand


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 28, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> View attachment 3861973 View attachment 3861974 View attachment 3861975 View attachment 3861976 View attachment 3861977 View attachment 3861978 View attachment 3861979 View attachment 3861980 View attachment 3861981 View attachment 3861982


Wow! Looking real good.


----------



## augusto1 (Dec 28, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> So far I got one plant with one bud that's starting to get that "white cotton" shit, I gotta keep a close eye on this shit now:
> View attachment 3862004


What is strain are these plants? Thanks


----------



## augusto1 (Dec 28, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Full blown brown shit Lol but just on about 4 or 5 buds in total. This was one of them in the middle just one bud so pretty lucky View attachment 3861991


Are this plant the same strain of HydrNito305's plants? Thanks.


----------



## bryangtho (Dec 28, 2016)

augusto1 said:


> Are this plant the same strain of HydrNito305's plants? Thanks.


That one of mine was a cookies kusk


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 28, 2016)

I said fuck it and started chopping the first plant a little while ago.

So far I've got 7+ pounds of wet weight, and I've still got a little more than a third of the plant left.

lol... 

I think there might not even be a single one of these plants that didn't pass the 2+ mark.

Let's see,


----------



## organixx325 (Dec 28, 2016)

my landlord just offered me a deal on the 2 car garage. i may need to inbox you with some questions if your ok with that hydronito. ive only grown organic, but i really want to try the feed chart you provided, and coco.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 28, 2016)

organixx325 said:


> my landlord just offered me a deal on the 2 car garage. i may need to inbox you with some questions if your ok with that hydronito. ive only grown organic, but i really want to try the feed chart you provided, and coco.


If you've never ran coco, you might be better off in a soilless substrate, I find it to be much easier especially if you've only ran soil setups in the past.

But sure man I'm happy to help you anyway I possibly can, any questions just send them my way.


----------



## augusto1 (Dec 28, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> Here's the one i got:
> 
> Model: TCV060AGC30CWTS
> 
> ...


Can you please tell me what model and brand is the thermostat you are using for this unit? Gracias


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Dec 28, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> So far I got one plant with one bud that's starting to get that "white cotton" shit, I gotta keep a close eye on this shit now:
> View attachment 3862004


why would anyone like this ... its all bad..... sorry to hear this hope u over come... and pull through ok.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 29, 2016)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> why would anyone like this ... its all bad..... sorry to hear this hope u over come... and pull through ok.


Don't worry all is well, I'm clipping already to avoid a mold outbreak, you could never be to careful, these buds been ready to chop anyways.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 29, 2016)

Trimming Jail, lol:


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 29, 2016)

So far I've got "21 pounds" (wet weight), and I'm not even done with the second plant yet, lol...


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 29, 2016)

augusto1 said:


> What is strain are these plants? Thanks


"Big Bomb"


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 29, 2016)

augusto1 said:


> Are this plant the same strain of HydrNito305's plants? Thanks.


Nah that's a different strain.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 29, 2016)

augusto1 said:


> Can you please tell me what model and brand is the thermostat you are using for this unit? Gracias


Just a regular digital "Honeywell" thermostat, nothing fancy.


----------



## bryangtho (Dec 29, 2016)

It would have to be one of worst jobs but great hourly rate. Good luck with it all


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 29, 2016)

Finally my TrimPro Rotor has arrived, yes!:

Time to do some serious trimming! Grind Mode: ON


----------



## organixx325 (Dec 29, 2016)

do you have any idea how many amps you are using in the whole grow? ive got an electrician coming tuesday, going to have to wire a sub panel to the garage but im assuming ill need a 200 amp panel out there.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 29, 2016)

organixx325 said:


> do you have any idea how many amps you are using in the whole grow? ive got an electrician coming tuesday, going to have to wire a sub panel to the garage but im assuming ill need a 200 amp panel out there.


I'm using around 80 amps in lighting alone, once you add in the air conditioning unit, plus everything else, I'm at a range of 100+ through 120 amps +/-


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Dec 29, 2016)

Life sentence in trim jail lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 29, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> So far I got one plant with one bud that's starting to get that "white cotton" shit, I gotta keep a close eye on this shit now:
> View attachment 3862004


That is mold and it's no bueno. I'd be looking around because where there is one bud molded there will be more for sure. Need more air flow or dehumidifier.


----------



## bottletoke (Dec 30, 2016)

Hey bro, why did u go with the trimpro?
Everything's looking good!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 31, 2016)

bottletoke said:


> Hey bro, why did u go with the trimpro?
> Everything's looking good!


Heard a lot of good things about them and decided to try them out.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 31, 2016)

So far I'm at around 60 pounds of wet weight, and I'm only about half way through this, lol.


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 31, 2016)

HydroNito305 said:


> View attachment 3864822 View attachment 3864823 View attachment 3864824


is that the wet trimmer,or the dry one I got to try a wet one this season it didn't fit with the way I do things. I c u hanging so I guess dry rig


----------



## organixx325 (Dec 31, 2016)

whats up with the stuff on the floor? trim?


----------



## bryangtho (Dec 31, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> is that the wet trimmer,or the dry one I got to try a wet one this season it didn't fit with the way I do things. I c u hanging so I guess dry rig


Its a wet trimmer


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Dec 31, 2016)

organixx325 said:


> whats up with the stuff on the floor? trim?


Looks to me like what he is calling side buds or larf... which is more than (I'm guesing)the entire weight of my lifetime grows so far combined lol


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 1, 2017)

organixx325 said:


> whats up with the stuff on the floor? trim?


It's all of the smaller buds that were passed through the trimmer hence making them unable to be hanged due to their lack of stems.

I don't have any drying racks at the moments.


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 1, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> It's all of the smaller buds that were passed through the trimmer hence making them unable to be hanged due to their lack of stems.
> 
> I don't have any drying racks at the moments.


how u like the wet trim?i found that I had to go over it any ways by hand,not the time saver I hoped


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 1, 2017)

thumper60 said:


> how u like the wet trim?i found that I had to go over it any ways by hand,not the time saver I hoped


It's been working great so far, there's the eventual rogue bud or two that I simply pick back out of the basket and throw it back in the trimmer or do by hand.

But it's definitely getting the job done, without this machine I would've surely been stuck doing this for a multitude of weeks.


----------



## bryangtho (Jan 1, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> It's been working great so far, there's the eventual rogue bud or two that I simply pick back out of the basket and throw it back in the trimmer or do by hand.
> 
> But it's definitely getting the job done, without this machine I would've surely been stuck doing this for a multitude of weeks.


Yes definitely a big time saver


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jan 2, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> View attachment 3864822 View attachment 3864823 View attachment 3864824


Which model is this bro? 
U have alink for me? 
Thankssss


----------



## bryangtho (Jan 2, 2017)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Which model is this bro?
> U have alink for me?
> Thankssss


link back on page 30 mate


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jan 2, 2017)

bryangtho said:


> link back on page 30 mate


Thank you @bryangtho


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jan 2, 2017)

The one I have found here looks alittle bit different than yours guys. Correct? 

https://www.stadstuinshop.nl/diverse/667-trim-pro-knipmachine.html?gclid=CjwKEAiAkajDBRCRq8Czmdj-yFgSJADikZgglgivVWPg9qmfpQeGTdsNvCqrsceWtah6OEUPQYWO-RoC_gvw_wcB


----------



## bryangtho (Jan 2, 2017)

Yes not sure what that one is its not the same


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 2, 2017)

Bubblegum31 said:


> The one I have found here looks alittle bit different than yours guys. Correct?
> 
> https://www.stadstuinshop.nl/diverse/667-trim-pro-knipmachine.html?gclid=CjwKEAiAkajDBRCRq8Czmdj-yFgSJADikZgglgivVWPg9qmfpQeGTdsNvCqrsceWtah6OEUPQYWO-RoC_gvw_wcB


Wrong model


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 2, 2017)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Which model is this bro?
> U have alink for me?
> Thankssss


http://growershouse.com/trimpro-rotor-with-workstation?keyword=&gclid=CL_dw5Wtl9ECFcIehgodeKgNzw

If you order right now you'll save around $200 USD since they're having a site wide 12.25% off sale.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jan 2, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> http://growershouse.com/trimpro-rotor-with-workstation?keyword=&gclid=CL_dw5Wtl9ECFcIehgodeKgNzw
> 
> If you order right now you'll save around $200 USD since they're having a site wide 12.25% off sale.


Thanks for the link bro..
I found something similar with more options and cheaper. 

https://www.growshoponline.nu/special-offers/magic-trimmer-pro-automatic-2-in-1/


----------



## bryangtho (Jan 2, 2017)

Hey I have a tip for you with the trimmer I forgot to mention. Its to late now but get a can of canola oil spray and give it a very light spray in the inside of the trimmer. And give it a spray every 30 mins it will make it so mush better to clean the trimmer


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 2, 2017)

bryangtho said:


> Hey I have a tip for you with the trimmer I forgot to mention. Its to late now but get a can of canola oil spray and give it a very light spray in the inside of the trimmer. And give it a spray every 30 mins it will make it so mush better to clean the trimmer


Awesome idea


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## bryangtho (Jan 2, 2017)

It looks like its doing a great job


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 2, 2017)

bryangtho said:


> It looks like its doing a great job


It sure is bro!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 2, 2017)

Before:


After:


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## ricky6991 (Jan 2, 2017)

Nice man. I have a trimpro also. It works ok. I think i need new blade for mine kinda sucks


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## ricky6991 (Jan 2, 2017)

Damn. If thats right then my guess would be 25.5 lbs dry...good shit


----------



## bryangtho (Jan 2, 2017)

My guess is 30 lbs


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 2, 2017)

28lbs 2oz

Hey hydronito, find anymore moldy buds?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 2, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> 28lbs 2oz
> 
> Hey hydronito, find anymore moldy buds?


Nope


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 2, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> 28lbs 2oz
> 
> Hey hydronito, find anymore moldy buds?


Found a couple with some WPM, But it completely vanished after the chop and trim.

I'm most likely going to be buying one of those "QUEST" dehumidifying units in order to avoid any future mold or WPM issues.

I would've pulled much more weight if I would've flowered the 10 full weeks, but fuck it, it's on to the next one.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 2, 2017)

ricky6991 said:


> Damn. If thats right then my guess would be 25.5 lbs dry...good shit


25.5 / 132.5

19.245283%


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 2, 2017)

bryangtho said:


> My guess is 30 lbs


30 / 132.5

22.641509%


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 2, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> 28lbs 2oz
> 
> Hey hydronito, find anymore moldy buds?


28.125 / 132.5

21.226415%


----------



## CanniHelpYou (Jan 2, 2017)

45lbs 1/3 of wet weight.


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 2, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> Found a couple with some WPM, But it completely vanished after the chop and trim.
> 
> I'm most likely going to be buying one of those "QUEST" dehumidifying units in order to avoid any future mold or WPM issues.
> 
> I would've pulled much more weight if I would've flowered the 10 full weeks, but fuck it, it's on to the next one.


I'm running 2 drieaz units which work great but I'm looking at a couple quest units too. I want something that has a smaller footprint, lower start current and runs cooler. The quest/Santa Fe's are looking good but I'm gonna go see a couple phoenix units before I make up my mind.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 2, 2017)

CanniHelpYou said:


> 45lbs 1/3 of wet weight.


45 / 132.5

33.962264%


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## GhostOfCastro (Jan 3, 2017)

I guessed (at least) 32 L a month ago...


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 3, 2017)

GhostOfCastro said:


> I guessed (at least) 32 L a month ago...


32 / 132.5

24.1509433962264%


----------



## organixx325 (Jan 3, 2017)

33 pounds is my guess with 75% water weight. seems like you finished trimming quick. Nice job man this is by far my favorite thread on this site, although i am pretty new on here.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 3, 2017)

organixx325 said:


> 33 pounds is my guess with 75% water weight. seems like you finished trimming quick. Nice job man this is by far my favorite thread on this site, although i am pretty new on here.


Thanks bro!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 3, 2017)

organixx325 said:


> 33 pounds is my guess with 75% water weight. seems like you finished trimming quick. Nice job man this is by far my favorite thread on this site, although i am pretty new on here.


33 / 132.5

24.9056603773585%


----------



## fullauto (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm guessing 50lbs. and you get the BALLS OF STEEL award for a grow like that! Full throttle bro,congrats!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 3, 2017)

fullauto said:


> I'm guessing 50lbs. and you get the BALLS OF STEEL award for a grow like that! Full throttle bro,congrats!


50 / 132.5

0.377358490566038


----------



## ricky6991 (Jan 4, 2017)

I hope you get somewhere higher than my guess but idk lol... we see soon enough haha


----------



## Morriston55 (Jan 4, 2017)

Quality of buds looks unreal in thouse last pics, almost likel you rolled them around in a bag of kraft dinner mix lol

30.75 pounds no problem!!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 5, 2017)

ricky6991 said:


> I hope you get somewhere higher than my guess but idk lol... we see soon enough haha


I hope so bro, but it should be right around that mark or a bit more.

We'll see soon man, I know it ain't less than 24 lbs, but I don't think it's more than 30 lbs.

I think it's around (26.5 lbs), which is 20% of the wet weight.

132.5 x 0.2 = (26.5 lbs)

If I would've gone the full 10 weeks instead of 8 I surely would've got the 30+, but I didn't want to take that risk with the high humidity problem that was going on, I had a high probability of losing most of the crop if I would've pushed it.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 5, 2017)

Morriston55 said:


> Quality of buds looks unreal in thouse last pics, almost likel you rolled them around in a bag of kraft dinner mix lol
> 
> 30.75 pounds no problem!!


30.75 / 132.5

23.2075471698113%


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 5, 2017)

fullauto said:


> I'm guessing 50lbs. and you get the BALLS OF STEEL award for a grow like that! Full throttle bro,congrats!





HydroNito305 said:


> 50 / 132.5
> 
> 0.377358490566038


37.7%

That's some very positive and wishful thinking right there, but I really doubt it'll be that much lol.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 5, 2017)

Well, the results are in:

(23 lbs) and some extra that I kept a bit, and gave away the rest.

23 / 132.5

0.173584905660377

17.4% of wet weight

23 pounds=
10,432.624 grams

10,432.624 grams / 16,000 watts

0.652039 GPW

I'm selling it all to my connect @ $2000 per lb.

So this batch is going to fetch me a grand total of $46,000:


----------



## ricky6991 (Jan 5, 2017)

Goodshit man. Fuck all the games. Sell that shit to your boy cash at 2... all it takes it get burned for 1 plate and youll be hating yourself for not just moving it quick in beginning.

Idk about where you live but it seems like all the smaller people can buy qs for 550 and sell for 800 in zips but wholesalers now need to worry about everyone playing games an lowballing. Market has changed for sure lol little guys making money


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Jan 5, 2017)

is there a round 2?


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 5, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> is there a round 2?


Oh yeah, I'm gonna be resetting this one by the weekend.

I'm also going to be building 3 more setups exactly like this one within the next couple of weeks, I'm currently acquiring all of the equipment and nutrients for 1 out of those 3, those setups are going to be built consecutively, building one after the other.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 5, 2017)

ricky6991 said:


> Goodshit man. Fuck all the games. Sell that shit to your boy cash at 2... all it takes it get burned for 1 plate and youll be hating yourself for not just moving it quick in beginning.
> 
> Idk about where you live but it seems like all the smaller people can buy qs for 550 and sell for 800 in zips but wholesalers now need to worry about everyone playing games an lowballing. Market has changed for sure lol little guys making money


Yea bro, prices are at an all time low right now.

Currently (2k wholesale) seems to be the price everywhere, well at least here in Florida.

One of my contacts told me that I'd be lucky to find someone paying $2,100 and that if I did to let all the shit go right then and there.


----------



## sierranevadaca (Jan 5, 2017)

Outstanding work brother!!!
(Standing ovation) !!!!


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 5, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> Yea bro, prices are at an all time low right now.
> 
> Currently (2k wholesale) seems to be the price everywhere, well at least here in Florida.
> 
> One of my contacts told me that I'd be lucky to find someone paying $2,100 and that if I did to let all the shit go right then and there.


Out here in Vancouver AAA+ best of the best is going around $1750 canadian and thats for something exotic, most are paying $1600. Not getting rich growing these days.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 5, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> Out here in Vancouver AAA+ best of the best is going around $1750 canadian and thats for something exotic, most are paying $1600. Not getting rich growing these days.


I know bro, it sucks big time.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 5, 2017)

sierranevadaca said:


> Outstanding work brother!!!
> (Standing ovation) !!!!


Thank you bro!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 5, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> Out here in Vancouver AAA+ best of the best is going around $1750 canadian and thats for something exotic, most are paying $1600. Not getting rich growing these days.


dang i need to take a trip out that way! lol


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 5, 2017)

that is crazy man! great to see something like this go all the way through, and that you avoided the dreaded mold! congrats!


----------



## ovo (Jan 5, 2017)

17.% of wet weight... interesting! 
Nice haul Nito.


subbed for next build out.


----------



## bryangtho (Jan 5, 2017)

Well done. You will have a good holyday on that


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 6, 2017)

Anyone here know how to run one of these systems?

http://www.absilo.com/media/BL1GsDUhGCp

Here's their Instagram:

http://instagram.com/oceangrowngardens


----------



## bryangtho (Jan 6, 2017)

I was trying to think where I seen it. I pretty sure this is it.


----------



## ricky6991 (Jan 6, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> Anyone here know how to run one of these systems?
> 
> http://www.absilo.com/media/BL1GsDUhGCp
> 
> ...


To each his own man but... hydro will sink you if your not careful. I ran it for a year an it was great. Second yr i chase root issues. I read everythng online about clearing it up. I had chillers an the whole 9 yards.

Best thing i did was switch to promix. Small words of wisdom - do what you know if your trying to make money...

The time of growing at home an making money is getting smaller. The risk will be higher as legalization starts coming around with black market shit. Before you know it youll be buying plates from dispensaries on every corner for 1400 like in colorado, so wont your customers...

If your expanding then i would do exactly what you did now. You know it works. You know your numbers. Get a calendar out and do some real math of net profits amongst how many places are running and how many cutdowns you can get from them within next 2 years. Its not a life changing amount. Its phenomenal amount but lets be real here. Its not enough to never work again off of (aka investing profit).

Hydro is great but youll hate yourself IF you lose even 1 crop.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 6, 2017)

ricky6991 said:


> To each his own man but... hydro will sink you if your not careful. I ran it for a year an it was great. Second yr i chase root issues. I read everythng online about clearing it up. I had chillers an the whole 9 yards.
> 
> Best thing i did was switch to promix. Small words of wisdom - do what you know if your trying to make money...
> 
> ...


Have you ever re-used your promix, or do you throw it out and replace it new for every run?


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 6, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> Have you ever re-used your promix, or do you throw it out and replace it new for every run?


Use new I find that its not worth the work to rinse to reuse.


----------



## organixx325 (Jan 6, 2017)

ricky6991 said:


> To each his own man but... hydro will sink you if your not careful. I ran it for a year an it was great. Second yr i chase root issues. I read everythng online about clearing it up. I had chillers an the whole 9 yards.
> 
> Best thing i did was switch to promix. Small words of wisdom - do what you know if your trying to make money...
> 
> ...



you can buy a plate for 1400 in CO from a dispensary? dispensarys in my state grow terrible product and charge 55 an eighth for their highest quality flowers, with a limit of 2oz purchased within a 2 week period.


----------



## GvegasGrowa (Jan 6, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> Well, the results are in:
> 
> (23 lbs) and some extra that I kept a bit, and gave away the rest.
> 
> ...


So I've been following since about a month after you started. Been awesome watching. Your wife must be awesome. Also fyi you are my hero atm.

Wanted to ask about cost though. Material lights, equipment, to run electric... electric bill cost. 46k is awesome. Especially, what, 6 or 7 months. But what was the cost for set up. What would be the cost each run. & what is the profit. 

I don't work for the IRS  just curious.


----------



## ricky6991 (Jan 6, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> Have you ever re-used your promix, or do you throw it out and replace it new for every run?


I buy new every run


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 6, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> Have you ever re-used your promix, or do you throw it out and replace it new for every run?


Reuse it outdoors in the garden.
Have you ever used coco? I reuse it and it gets better each run.


----------



## ricky6991 (Jan 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Reuse it outdoors in the garden.
> Have you ever used coco? I reuse it and it gets better each run.


Ive always wanted to try coco
... i get clones in dixie cups with coco and stems are always thick compared to when i do clones in promix


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 6, 2017)

ricky6991 said:


> Ive always wanted to try coco
> ... i get clones in dixie cups with coco and stems are always thick compared to when i do clones in promix


I like Canna coco. It's been leached and precharged with CalMag. If you get any other brand you should leach it just like you would do, reusing your promix, and give a CalMag supplement with each feeding.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 7, 2017)

GvegasGrowa said:


> So I've been following since about a month after you started. Been awesome watching. Your wife must be awesome. Also fyi you are my hero atm.
> 
> Wanted to ask about cost though. Material lights, equipment, to run electric... electric bill cost. 46k is awesome. Especially, what, 6 or 7 months. But what was the cost for set up. What would be the cost each run. & what is the profit.
> 
> I don't work for the IRS  just curious.


Thanks brother, your kind words are highly appreciated.

But frankly this took too long and mostly because of my own fault, I had a lot of other stuff going on while I was supposed to be solely dedicated to building this project to its completion first.

If you dedicate yourself everyday from the moment you wake up until you go to sleep, it shouldn't take you more than a week to build this same exact setup.

I took months to finish this project because I was back and forth doing other shit that would come up on a daily basis, plus I was moving, and I even had to go to another state for about a month and a half due to a family emergency, and so time would simply just get away from me.

But the truth is that this should've already been at least the *2nd*, if not the *3rd*, crop coming out of this particular setup.

So off the top of my head, a setup like this one would consist of the following:

16 HPS lights: *$2,000 (+/-)*

(60,000 BTU) / (5 ton) A/C unit: *$1,000 - $2,000*

(16) 20 gallon Smart Pots: *$100 (+/-)*

Substrate: *$250 (+/-)*

Nutrients: *$1,000 - $3,000* (Depending on what you get.)

Miscellaneous stuff: *$1,000 - $2,000*

Electricity cost: *($0.00)*

So if you're quite handy, resourceful, do all the work yourself, and look for bargains / good deals, and try to keep things on the low side, then you should be able to pull this off with around *$5,000 - $6,000 (+/-)*.

Now on the high side, you can end up spending around *$10,000 (+/-)*.

Remember that's all assuming that you have already acquired the space needed for this project, if not then you would have to factor in that cost as well, *(First & Last + Deposit + 3 Months Rent)*.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 7, 2017)

Anyone here got any good info on "Mills pays the bills"?

Is it any good?

How does it compare to Canna?

Price wise there's a huge difference!

I've also been told to look into "Heavy 16", I've been hearing some good stuff about it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jan 9, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> Anyone here got any good info on "Mills pays the bills"?
> 
> Is it any good?
> 
> ...


Mills is dutch voeding. It has good reputation in here but Not alot are using it.

Plagron is the shit now. Best results I had so far as house and garden is not sold any more in the Netherlands.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 18, 2017)

Does anyone of y'all fine fellow growers on here have any insight, or any good information on the seed/strain referred to as:
_*
"Cali Connection's Original Sour Diesel" A.K.A. "A.J.'s Clone/Cut"*_

???

I just purchased a feminized (6) pack of these beans from attitude seed bank.

Links:

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cali-connection-original-sour-diesel/prod_234.html

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/mobile/cali-connection-original-sour-diesel-feminised-seeds-4608


----------



## westcoast420 (Jan 19, 2017)

Damn that was a long read! Good shit my man, can't complain about almost 1.5 a light for real, nice work. Especially on a brand new setup. It was hard to tell from the pics but how far away did you have your lights from the tops? From what I've heard Cali connect aren't very legit, heard a lot of unhappy custies.


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 19, 2017)

Should of went with some of big worms strains, Cali connection is hermi central.

I just ordered a trimbag, anybody try or own one? A friend got one the other day and its unreal, amazing product!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 20, 2017)

westcoast420 said:


> Damn that was a long read! Good shit my man, can't complain about almost 1.5 a light for real, nice work. Especially on a brand new setup. It was hard to tell from the pics but how far away did you have your lights from the tops? From what I've heard Cali connect aren't very legit, heard a lot of unhappy custies.


Thanks bro!

I have an 8 foot ceiling, and the lights have about a foot of clearance, so the lights are about 7 feet from the floor.

I went with Cali Connection because they told me that all the problems with hermies and stuff happened long ago and that they have stepped their game up since then.

I was also told that their Original Sour Diesel was truly 99% just that, and as close as I'd ever get in seed form, so I said what the heck, let's give it a try.

I have a connect who has a very high demand for Sour Diesel, and Black Haze, I'm still working on getting the Black Haze, I can't seem to find it in seed form anywhere.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 20, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> Should of went with some of big worms strains, Cali connection is hermi central.
> 
> I just ordered a trimbag, anybody try or own one? A friend got one the other day and its unreal, amazing product!


Does Big Worm have Sour Diesel?

Trim Bag? What's that?


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 20, 2017)

Trimbag, its unbeleivable!
https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=_9mDNUCaVpg

He has his own genetics, exotic crosses mostly..... Lots of high THC purple strains, natural purple, none of this dropping the temp shit. Look at my double purple dojo at week 4, by the time its finished it'll be completely purple!


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 20, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=yjYhpRUZH7M


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 20, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> Trimbag, its unbeleivable!
> https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=_9mDNUCaVpg
> 
> He has his own genetics, exotic crosses mostly..... Lots of high THC purple strains, natural purple, none of this dropping the temp shit. Look at my double purple dojo at week 4, by the time its finished it'll be completely purple!
> View attachment 3880463 View attachment 3880464


Are those the same plants that had the carbon monoxide poisoning a few weeks ago? They look AWESOME now!

That "TRIMBAG" looks like it does one hell of a great job!

It's almost as if it was a magic trick!

It'd be funny as hell if behind the scenes there's actually a trimming machine inside that thing, and everybody is like... "Shhhh! Shut up! You'll ruin everything!" lol!

But on some real shit though... I might look into trying one of those things out, they look legit.


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 20, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> Are those the same plants that had the carbon monoxide poisoning a few weeks ago? They look AWESOME now!
> 
> That "TRIMBAG" looks like it does one hell of a great job!
> 
> ...


Yeah, same plants. Took 3 weeks to get them into 5' bushes after the fact but whatever, what's done is done. All I know is I'm done with co2 generators.

The trimbag is legit! I did 6lbs in less then 30min. I went easy because I was worried about taking off trichs but another 60min fine trimming with the scissors and it was done.
The last 1/2lb I went a little longer and all the trichs where intact so next batch I'll be doing 100% in the bag. Awesome invention!


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 20, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> View attachment 3880598
> Yeah, same plants. Took 3 weeks to get them into 5' bushes after the fact but whatever, what's done is done. All I know is I'm done with co2 generators.
> 
> The trimbag is legit! I did 6lbs in less then 30min. I went easy because I was worried about taking off trichs but another 60min fine trimming with the scissors and it was done.
> The last 1/2lb I went a little longer and all the trichs where intact so next batch I'll be doing 100% in the bag. Awesome invention!


Does it trim big colas to, or just the small to medium sized buds?


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 20, 2017)

Whatever u toss in it will do, I snap off all the fan leafs and toss the buds in with only sugar leaf and use all the trim for shatter.


----------



## westcoast420 (Jan 20, 2017)

So does that bag rely solely on the friction of the buds rubbing against each other to knock the leaf off? I'd be pretty weary of it knocking off a significant amount of trichs.


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 21, 2017)

westcoast420 said:


> So does that bag rely solely on the friction of the buds rubbing against each other to knock the leaf off? I'd be pretty weary of it knocking off a significant amount of trichs.


No, doesnt work like that and no trichs are lost....or taken off the buds.


----------



## bushrag-ghillie (Jan 22, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> I've been getting by sitting on milk crates, and sitting on the floor indian style whenever I really gotta stick my whole face under there lol, it's a pain in the ass! Every couple minutes of that shit I end up laying flat on the concrete floor until regaining feeling in my legs again, and after an hour of that crap it really starts to take a toll on my lower back, I swear that shit was kicking my ass today.


 Damn dude, just joined the forum and I've been binge reading your grow log. Survived the highjacking , witnesses the evolution and took the meter bypass course... But for your back problem and high plant count invest in a creeper and then mount a milk crate on it... I have some more reading before I reach your outcome


----------



## bushrag-ghillie (Jan 22, 2017)

Holy fucking rainforest canopy... 25 some pages and I'll catch up on the rest of this journal... BTW, from the very first few pics you posted I was able to tell you had HVAC roots...


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 22, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> Yea bro, prices are at an all time low right now.
> 
> Currently (2k wholesale) seems to be the price everywhere, well at least here in Florida.
> 
> One of my contacts told me that I'd be lucky to find someone paying $2,100 and that if I did to let all the shit go right then and there.


Try 750-1000 in CO. Dispensary is 60-100 all day for zippers. Wax is 29 a gr.
This is why so much gear is on Craigslist cheeeeeeeaaapppppp, everyone is hitting the eject button for construction... They have free skilled trade classes now and instant job placement.

Good work as always bro. I had to move recently, 2 of my Matrix ballasts died so fell off some but imma keep bending corners on this beauch

* I did manage to melt the inside of a MCB at the new place already though.


----------



## bushrag-ghillie (Jan 22, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> Just a regular digital "Honeywell" thermostat, nothing fancy.


Rocking that pro4000 !!! This grow is fucking insane. I got a sinus headache from breathing so heavy as I'm reading this.


----------



## Fritzyfruits (Jan 22, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> Anyone here got any good info on "Mills pays the bills"?
> 
> Is it any good?
> 
> ...



I love mills, simple, great yields and super frost. Not super expensive either. Great product! The Vitalize is the fucking real deal truth! 

Excellent grow dude, read the entire thing start to finish.


----------



## Simtexx (Jan 23, 2017)

Too clear up a lot of miss information that Ive seen in this thread i will first start with light leaks. Light leaks will destroy a crop, anyone who says otherwise either hasn't grown before, is full of verbal diarrhea or both. Light leaks over an extended period during flowering will result in low yields and or cause the plant will herm... there is to much info out there if you care to look that backs this. If a female marijuana plant isn't pollinated and left long enough after its flowering cycle has complete she will herm naturally out of self preservation, its natures way of keeping the plants survival. Yes fox-tailing small yields stretching ect.... is a side effect of heat stress but these symptoms are also a side effect of light leaks . Now for those who still want to argue this.. simply put if light leaks were ok to have then the tents you buy would have light leaks.. but they don't they are made so they don't allow light to enter the tent when lights are off.

Now for the temp of a grow room. The temp will depend on where you are and what strain you are growing but most indoor setups should run room temp when lights are on at around 28 degrees celsius which is 82 degrees fahrenheit and no lower then 18 degrees celsius which is around 60 degrees fahrenheit when the lights are off, (my math when working out celsius to fahrenheit may be alittle off where im from we use celsius). Either way no more then 28 during lights on no less then 18 when lights are off. 

Lighting periods. In my setup and i run 11/13 which is 11 on 13 off and my indica loves its (i grow a strain Ive breed myself so for me this is optimal) other strains prefer a 12/12 cycle where some sativa strains before a longer night cycle of 10/14... 10 hours of light 14 hours of dark. 

When it comes to growing everyone has an opinion which is fine.. some opinions make sense others don't it is up to the person to decide what is what... just remember opinions are like assholes, everyone has them... and a lot of people talk shit. 

OP. I like the set up and an update on how it went would be great. You seem to know what you are doing, grow in peace.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 23, 2017)

Simtexx said:


> Too clear up a lot of miss information that Ive seen in this thread i will first start with light leaks. Light leaks will destroy a crop, anyone who says otherwise either hasn't grown before, is full of verbal diarrhea or both. Light leaks over an extended period during flowering will result in low yields and or cause the plant will herm... there is to much info out there if you care to look that backs this. If a female marijuana plant isn't pollinated and left long enough after its flowering cycle has complete she will herm naturally out of self preservation, its natures way of keeping the plants survival. Yes fox-tailing small yields stretching ect.... is a side effect of heat stress but these symptoms are also a side effect of light leaks . Now for those who still want to argue this.. simply put if light leaks were ok to have then the tents you buy would have light leaks.. but they don't they are made so they don't allow light to enter the tent when lights are off.
> 
> Now for the temp of a grow room. The temp will depend on where you are and what strain you are growing but most indoor setups should run room temp when lights are on at around 28 degrees celsius which is 82 degrees fahrenheit and no lower then 18 degrees celsius which is around 60 degrees fahrenheit when the lights are off, (my math when working out celsius to fahrenheit may be alittle off where im from we use celsius). Either way no more then 28 during lights on no less then 18 when lights are off.
> 
> ...


End result is on page 39:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/just-finished-sealing-up-the-garage-pics.913630/page-39


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey man forgot to ask. Looking at your pix, you wet trimmed all of that? 

I stopped wet trimming long ago, works out better for me and finished product.


----------



## ctec19 (Jan 24, 2017)

Page 39 cx2h

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DC using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Cx2H (Jan 24, 2017)

ctec19 said:


> Page 39 cx2h
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DC using Rollitup mobile app


Appreciate it.


----------



## GhostOfCastro (Jan 27, 2017)

Dimelo... Nice run, you should have hit 2 per 1000w tho. Do you think genetics or something else, or estoy loco y hablando mierda? A few more plants like 9 per 5'x5' - 6'x6' in 3-5 gallon bags, less veg as well obviously, add some mollases to your feed..and in the last quarter leg of flowering drop those night temps. You'll add weight and get an extra cut a year. 

You can reuse peat based mixes even if they are fed with salt based nutes. There are enzyme products for that, the mollases will keep it all alive in there they will aid the decomposition of dead plant matter. You could also cut your mix with a mushroom based compost. Mycelium is a great thing to have in your medium. I've never had a problem running 3part, either traditionally or Lucas, but I'm all about FloraNova and a few extras, like enzymes, and molasses.. whatever just my two cents. Keep on winning bruh


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 28, 2017)

GhostOfCastro said:


> Dimelo... Nice run, you should have hit 2 per 1000w tho. Do you think genetics or something else, or estoy loco y hablando mierda? A few more plants like 9 per 5'x5' - 6'x6' in 3-5 gallon bags, less veg as well obviously, add some mollases to your feed..and in the last quarter leg of flowering drop those night temps. You'll add weight and get an extra cut a year.
> 
> You can reuse peat based mixes even if they are fed with salt based nutes. There are enzyme products for that, the mollases will keep it all alive in there they will aid the decomposition of dead plant matter. You could also cut your mix with a mushroom based compost. Mycelium is a great thing to have in your medium. I've never had a problem running 3part, either traditionally or Lucas, but I'm all about FloraNova and a few extras, like enzymes, and molasses.. whatever just my two cents. Keep on winning bruh


I was supposed to flower for 10 weeks but it ended short because of the bud rot and mold problem, there were a lot of buds that had calyxs that still wanted to swell up like a mother fucker, but I couldn't get the humidity under 75%, and when the lights were out the humidity was 99%.

So it was either harvest now or lose it all, and it was better to just cut my losses or greed would've caused a complete loss.

I need to get one of those commercial sized dehumidifiers.

I've been looking into the "Quest" dehumidifiers and I think I'm just gonna go ahead and buy one of those, they got good reviews.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 28, 2017)

I bought some seeds from Attitude and they have finally arrived, I bought a 6-pack of "Cali Connection's Original Sour Diesel Feminized Seeds" and also got 3 freebies with it:


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 28, 2017)

Germination time / water cup method :

I'm just gonna pop 1 of the Original Sour Diesels for now.

I'm gonna grow this one out a bit just until I can dissect the crap out of her and make a little army of clones lol.


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 29, 2017)

Cali connection? Why? Maybe you'll get lucky.... Should of done a search on genetics first. Go to the seed section and you'll find nothing but fire.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Jan 29, 2017)

bottletoke said:


> Cali connection? Why? Maybe you'll get lucky.... Should of done a search on genetics first. Go to the seed section and you'll find nothing but fire.


I was highly recommended to try them out, so I said "what the hell".

If it's not good on the first run then I'll just look for some other form of sour diesel elsewhere.

But everybody is wanting that sour diesel lately, it's a top seller around here, so I just went with Cali Connection since their seed is supposed to be derived from AJ's original cut.

But we'll see how it turns out.

What Sour Diesel seed would you recommend, what breeder?


----------



## bottletoke (Jan 29, 2017)

HydroNito305 said:


> I was highly recommended to try them out, so I said "what the hell".
> 
> If it's not good on the first run then I'll just look for some other form of sour diesel elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Hso Amherst sour diesel is awesome, got a great yield too and a buddy grew green thumbs sour d that was great as well! Apparently green thumbs and loud seeds sour d are identical to the aj cut.....never saw aj's cut so I wouldn't know.
If u want pure fire with bag appeal look into BOG's sour double and sour bubble.
Lots on IG.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Feb 2, 2017)

Germination progress:


----------



## HydroNito305 (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## HydroNito305 (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## augusto1 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey Hydro, How is it all going? I haven't seen you posting since Feb 6, 2017, Hope all is good with you.


----------



## inventel (Aug 28, 2017)

hello, how many times do you top the plants?

thank you


----------



## jayjay777 (Sep 5, 2017)

It's been a while since I checked back with you man. You did pretty well. I use to have the same setup but found Coco on drippers were the way to go IMO.

Also, I know it's alot of work but i hand trim the colas and machine trim the budlets. Only the colas keep the real dank smell but after mixing you can't tell. 

I would replace those bulbs too lol.

Stay with one salesman.

Maybe try the Coco and drippers.

Goodluck.


----------



## ruwtz (Sep 5, 2017)

I remember your setup: I think we were doing a lot of building at the same time last year. You've been on the rocks for sure so I hope its all good for you.

Don't like throwing shade but I gotta say i've been disappointed with Cali Connection also. I had their Larry OG running for 5/6 runs and its definitely not OG and made sales v.difficult until I changed up the name. Some decent green for sure but definitely not as labelled: proper OG fans cannot be fooled!

I wouldn't buy Cali Connection again. There are so many quality breeders out there.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Feb 5, 2020)

WOW! I haven't been on here in forever! lol


----------



## augusto1 (Feb 5, 2020)

HydroNito305 said:


> WOW! I haven't been on here in forever! lol


Welcome back, a sere y fue que te fuiste para cuba o que bola.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Feb 5, 2020)

augusto1 said:


> Welcome back, a sere y fue que te fuiste para cuba o que bola.


LMAO, Coñooooooo Asere!!! ¡Que bola contigo! ¿como anda la cosa?

Nah bro, after that first run I doubled up the lights in that crib and then got a second crib and then a third crib after that one. Shit was crazy, I just wasn’t jumping on the forum anymore. I had all those grows going on in a small town called Poinciana, FL but I had a fallout with my then best friend and business partner and ended up just moving back to Miami, FL about a year ago. I left him with all that shit, I’m not sure what’s become of it, but I just grabbed what money I had made already and rode the fuck out. But all is good bro!!! What’s up with you?


----------



## Fumita305 (Feb 5, 2020)

HydroNito305 said:


> LMAO, Coñooooooo Asere!!! ¡Que bola contigo! ¿como anda la cosa?
> 
> Nah bro, after that first run I doubled up the lights in that crib and then got a second crib and then a third crib after that one. Shit was crazy, I just wasn’t jumping on the forum anymore. I had all those grows going on in a small town called Poinciana, FL but I had a fallout with my then best friend and business partner and ended up just moving back to Miami, FL about a year ago. I left him with all that shit, I’m not sure what’s become of it, but I just grabbed what money I had made already and rode the fuck out. But all is good bro!!! What’s up with you?


this is great sir, it was a joy to read this. You have immense knowledge and skill. UMB 4 LIFE


----------



## Fumita305 (Feb 6, 2020)

Ultra mega best hydro.


----------



## Mullalulla (Feb 6, 2020)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Oh, God.. I grow _so baaaad.._ I dunno what I'm gonna _dooooo_! They only have a *month* *left to flower*, and they look so _horrible._
> 
> View attachment 3734675 View attachment 3734676 View attachment 3734677 View attachment 3734678 View attachment 3734681 View attachment 3734682


I know this is old but dude your plants are shit my dude. Especially for the size of that bucket they are in. The fuck were you thinking back in 2016.

Also your post dated 2016 about how light leaks dont cause herms at all .. and something about the moon ? Whats your foot and all that other shit that you shovel in your mouth on a constant basis taste like ? 

The fuck dude lol.


----------



## Robdogoo420 (Apr 26, 2020)

HydroNito305 said:


> Almost done with electrical.View attachment 3724043View attachment 3724044View attachment 3724045View attachment 3724046View attachment 3724047


Why don’t you use led’s ? I just switched Demi a 1000 watt hps to (2) 300 watt led’s ! These things Are super bright and the plants love it , and the heat is way less


----------

